# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر : المســـتحــدث من المبادئ التي قررتها الدوائر الجنائية بمحكمــــة النقـــــــض

## سالي جمعة

المســـــــتحــدث من المبادئ التي قررتها الدوائر الجنائية بمحكمــــة النقـــــــض من أول أكتوبر 2004 حتى أخر سبتمبر 2005

1) الموجز:
فقد المحامى شرطاً من شروط القيد بالجدول العام المنصوص عليها في قانون المحاماة رقم 17 لسنة 1983، أثره . نقل اسمه إلى جدول المحامين غير المشتغلين.
خلو الأوراق مما يمس توافر شرط استمرار قيد اسم الطاعنة بجدول المحامين المشتغلين حال عملها بوظيفة باحث قانوني . أثره.: وجوب إعادة قيدها إلى جدول المشتغلين،
القاعدة :
لما كان البين من الإطلاع على الأوراق والصورة الضوئية التي أرسلت من نقابة المحامين ، وخطاب مديرية الشباب والرياضة بالإسكندرية إلى النقابة المذكورة ، أن الطاعنة تعمل في وظيفة باحث قانوني ثالث بتلك الجهة ، وانه قد صدر القرار المطعون فيه بنقل اسمها إلى جدول المحامين غير المشتغلين اعتباراً من 27 مارس سنة 1995 على أساس أنها موظفة بمديرية الشباب والرياضة . وحيث أن المادة 44 من قانون المحاماة الصادر بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1983 تنص في فقرتها الأولى على انه لمجلس النقابة بعد سماع أقوال المحامى أو بعد إعلانه في حالة تخلفه عن الحضور ، أن يصدر قراراً مسبباً بنقل اسمه إلى جدول المحامين غير المشتغلين ، إذا فقد شرطاً من شروط القيد في الجدول العام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، لما كان ذلك وكانت الأوراق خلوا مما يمس توافر شروط استمرار قيد اسم الطاعنة بجدول المحامين المشتغلين وكان خطاب مديرية الشباب والرياضة بالإسكندرية – المرفق صورته – يفيد أنها تعمل بوظيفة باحث قانوني بالجهة المذكورة مما يشير إلى صحة طلب الطاعنة ويكون القرار المطعون عليه غير صحيح ويتعين إلغاؤه وإعادة قيد اسم الطاعنة إلى جدول المحامين المشتغلين اعتباراً من التاريخ المشار إليه .
( الطعن رقم 58879 لسنة 73ق جلسة 5/10/2004)
2) الموجز:
إجراءات التقاضي من النظام العام
من له حق اطعن في القرارات الصادرة من مجلس نقابة المحامين والجهة التي يطعن أمامها وإجراءات الطعن المادتين 44 ، 45 من القانون 17 لسنة 1983 المعدل .
عدم اتخاذ الطاعن تلك الإجراءات وإقامة الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري .
أثره : عدم قبول الطعن ، لا يغير من ذلك قضاء تلك المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها وإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة النقض ، أساس ذلك.
القاعدة:
لما كانت إجراءات التقاضي من النظام العام وكانت المادة 44 الواردة في الفصل السابع الخاص بجدول المحامين غير المشتغلين من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1983 قد نصت على " انه لمجلس النقابة بعد سماع أقوال المحامى أو بعد إعلانه في حالة تخلفه عن الحضور أن يصدر قرارا مسببا بنقل اسمه إلى جدول المحامين غير المشتغلين ، إذا فقد شرطاً من شروط القيد في الجدول العام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ،ويكون للمحامى لا حق الطعن أمام الدائرة الجنائية بمحكمة النقض في القرار الذي يصدر في هذا الشأن خلال أربعين يوما التالية لإعلانه بهذا القرار ونظمت المادة 45 من القانون سالف الذكر شروط إجراءات إعادة القيد في جدول المحامين المشتغلين وكانت الطاعنة لم تسلك هذا الطريق وإنما أقامت بطعنها دعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري فان الطعن يكون غير مقبول ولا يغير من ذلك أن تلك المحكمة قضت بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى على النحو المبين سلفا وبإحالتها إلى هذه المحكمة عملا بنص المادة 110 من قانون المرافعات لأنه طالما كان للمحامين قانون يحكم قضاياهم التي تدخل في ولاية هذه المحكمة ويحدد الإجراءات التي ترفع بها فانه لا يجوز اللجوء إلى سواه لما كان كل ما تقدم فانه يتعين الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن شكلاً.
( الطعن رقم 55156 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/2/2005)
( ا )
أثار – إثبات – إجراءات – أحداث - - أحوال - شخصية - اختصص – إخفاء أموال منقولات لعديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين - ارتباط – استدلالات - اشتراك - إصابة خطأ - إعلان - التماس إعادة النظر - إلحاق المصريين للعمل بالخارج - العمل لدى جهة أجنبية دون إذن - أمر بألا وجه – إيجار أماكن 
أثار
الموجز:
خلو الحكم من بيان ما هية المضبوطات وما إذا كانت أثرا له قيمه تاريخية أو عمليه والحقبة التاريخية التي ينتسب إليها في ذلك وإيراد الإدانة ومؤداها ووجه استدلاله بها ثبوت الجريمة قصور.
القاعدة :
لما الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد اكتفي في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى وثبوت نسبها إلى الطاعنين على قوله "............وحيث أن التهمة ثابتة قبل المتهم من الأوراق ومن شهادة محرر المحضر الثابتة بمحضر ضبط الواقعة ثبوتا كافيا لإدانته والتي تأخذ بها هذه المحكمة ......... فيتعين إدانته طبقا لمواد الاتهام دون أن يبين الحكم ما هية المضبوطات وما إذا كانت أثرا له قيمة تاريخية أو علمية أو دينية والحقبة التاريخية التي ينتسب إليها وسنده في ذلك ولم يورد الأدلة التي عول عليها في الإدانة ومؤدى كل دليل ووجه استدلاله بها على ثبوت الجريمة بأركانها القانونية وعناصرها الواقعية فانه يكون قاصرا بما يبطله ويجب نقضه والإعادة دون حاجة إلى بحث سائر أوجه الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 173010 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 11/11/2004 )
الموجز:
الأثر وفق نص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1983 ما هية ؟
سلامة الحكم بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة تستوجب بيان كنه ونوع الأثر المضبوط .اعتبار الحكم المضبوطات أثار دون بيان ماهيتها وقيمتها التاريخية ودون الكشف عن سنده في ذلك قصور يعجز محكمة النقض عن مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة . مثال لتسبيب معيب.
القاعدة:
لما كان القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1983 بإصدار قانون حماية الآثار قد نص في المادة الأولى منه " يعتبر أثار كل عقار أو منقول أنتجته الحضارات المختلفة أو أحدثته العلوم والفنون والآداب والأديان من عصر ما قبل التاريخ وخلال العصور التاريخية المتعاقبة إلى ما قبل مائة عام متى كانت له قيمة أو أهمية أثرية أو تاريخية باعتباره مظهرا من مظاهر الحضارات المختلفة التي قامت على ارض مصر أو كانت لها صلة تاريخية بها وكذلك رفات السلالات البشرية المعاصرة لها ........" ومفاد ما تقدم انه يلزم لسلامة الحكم بالإدانة بمقتضى هذا القانون أن تبين المحكمة كنه ونوع الأثر المضبوط لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قصر على القول بان المضبوطات من الآثار بغير أن يبين ما هيتها والقيمة التاريخية التي ينتمي إليها ودون أن يكشف عن سنده في اعتبارها من الآثار محل التجريم في مفهوم أحكام القانون سالف الذكر فانه يكون في هذا الخصوص قد جاء مجهلاً مما يعجز هذه المحكمة عن مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم وهو ما يعيبه بالقصور بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة بغير حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 2096 لسنة 75 ق جلسة 21/5/205 )
إثبات
أولا: " بوجه عام "
الموجز:
بناء الحكم على أدلة ليس بينها تناسق تام لا يعيبه ما دام ترادفها وتظاهرها على الإدانة قاضياً لها في منطق العقل بعدم التناقض .
القاعدة:
إبتناء الحكم على أدلة ليس بينها تناسق تام لا يعيبه ما دام ترادفها وتظاهرها على الإدانة قاضياً لها في منطق العقل بعدم التناقض .
( الطعن رقم 18791 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/3/2005 )
ثانيا: " اعتراف "
الموجز:
إطراح الحكم اعتراف الراشي في جريمة الرشوة في خصوص إعفائه منها ، يوجب عدم التعويل على أي دليل مستمد منه . مخالفة ذلك : تناقض.
القاعدة :
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه ، عول في إدانة الطاعن – ضمن ما عول عليه – على اعتراف المتهم الأول بتقديمه رشوة إلى الطاعن للإخلال بواجبات وظيفته وذلك بواسطة المتهم الواحد والعشرين وفي مقام اطمئنانه إلى ذلك الاعتراف أورد انه يطمئن إلى " اعتراف المتهم الأول بجلسة المحاكمة من انه قدم الرشوة في صورة مشغولات ذهبية وفواتير شراء وهمية لمشغولات ذهبية من حانوت المتهم الأول إلى المتهم العشرين مقابل الإخلال بواجبات وظيفته في معرض رده على الدفوع المبداه من المتهم الأول بشأن طلب إعفائه من العقاب بموجب اعترافه بجريمة تقديم الرشوة قوله " ...........غير أن اعتراف المتهم الأول بجلسة المحاكمة بأنه قدم رشوة إلى المتهم العشرين – الطاعن – فان المحكمة ترى أن هذا الاعتراف جاء ناقصاً لم يغط جميع وقائع الرشوة إذ لم يوضح فيه حقيقة سبب تقديمه للرشوة للمتهم العشرين وما كشفت عنه التحقيقات وأقوال وإقرارات كل من ...............و.................و................ ....و............واعتراف المتهم الواحد والعشرين بالتحقيقات وبجلسة المحاكمة وما ارتبط بواقعة الرشوة من وقائع تزوير لقوائم رجال الأعمال والمستثمرين الذين يحق لهم استخدام صالة كبار الزوار ومن ثم فان المتهم لا يستفيد من الإعفاء المقرر بنص المادة 107 مكرر عقوبات بالنسبة لواقعة تقديم الرشوة للمتهم العشرين ........" ومفاد ما سبق أن المحكمة لم تطمئن لما جاء باعتراف المتهم الأول في خصوص الإعفاء من جريمة الرشوة فأطرحته وقد كان من مقتضى عدم اطمئنان المحكمة لهذا الاعتراف واطراحها له عدم التعويل في الحكم بالإدانة على أي دليل مستمد من هذا الاعتراف غير أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد عول في قضائه بالإدانة على اعتراف المتهم الأول في إدانة الطاعن والذي أطرحته المحكمة في مجال طلب المتهم الأول إعفائه من عقوبة الرشوة ومن ثم فانه يكون معيباً بالتناقض الذي يبطله مما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/6/2005)
ثالثا: " خبرة"
الموجز:
نعى الطاعن على المحكمة عدم استجابتها لطلب تحليل حيواناته المنوية غير مقبول مادام الحكم قد اقتنع ما قرره الشهود والمجني عليه وتقرير الطب الشرعي بان هتك العرض تم بعصا.
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد نقل عن تقرير الطب الشرعي وجود تكدم وتسلخ بفتحة شرج المجني عليه وكان مؤدى ما أورده الحكم لا يدل على حدوث إيلاج قضيب الطاعن بدبر المجني عليه وإنما بدفع عصا في دره وهو ما لا يتعارض مع ما نقله الحكم من أقوال والدة المجني عليه وخاله وجدته نقلاً عن المجني عليه بان الطاعن وضع عصا في دبره فان ما يثيره الطاعن في خصوصية ما نقله الحكم من تقرير الطب الشرعي وعدم استجابته لطلب تحليل حيواناته المنوية يكون على غير أساس .
( الطعن رقم 10369 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 16/12/2004 )
الموجز:
مضى فترة زمنية بين تقرير طبي وأخر عن ذات الإصابة – يستتبع عدم تطابق النتيجة في كل منهما ، علة ومؤدى ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
فوات فترة زمنية بين تقرير طبي وأخر عن إصابة بعينها تستتبع حتما عدم تطابق النتيجة التي يخلص إليها كل منهما ذلك بان المدى الزمني يسمح بتغيير الإصابة وحدوث تفاوت فيها ومن ثم لا تناقض بين تقرير مستشفي قويسنا المركزي والتقريرين الطبيين الشرعيين والمتواليين زمنياً إذا ما تباينت الإصابات بينهم نظراً لمضى فترة زمنية بينهم بما يسمح بتغير معالم الإصابة وتطورها .
( الطعن رقم 48827 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 19/12/2004)

رابعا: " شهود "
11) الموجز :
حرمان الشخص من أداء الشهادة . شروطه ؟ م 25 عقوبات .
القاعدة:
لما كان يشترط لحرمان الشخص من أداء الشهادة وفقا لنص المادة 25 من قانون العقوبات أن يكون محكوما عليه بعقوبة جنائية وان يكون أداء الشهادة أمام المحاكم وكان المبلغ لم يحكم عليه بعقوبة كما انه لم يؤد شهادته أمام المحكمة وإنما أمام النيابة العامة فان نص المادة 25 المار ذكرها لا ينطبق عليه حكمها ويكون ما جاء في هذا المنحى غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 41523 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 3/10/2004 )
2)الموجز:
حكم الإدانة . بياناته ؟
إحالة الحكم في بيان شهادة شاهد إلى ما أورده من أقوال شاهد أخر شرطه ؟
وجود خلاف في أقوال عن الواقعة الواحدة أو شهادة كل منهم على واقعة غير التي شهد عليها غيره إثره : وجوب إيراد شهادة كل شاهد على حدة .
إحالة الحكم المطعون فيه في بيان شهادة الشهود إلى مضمون ا شهد به المدعى بالحقوق المدنية مع اختلاف الواقعة المشهود عليها خطأ في الإسناد يوجب النقض والإعادة .
القاعدة :
حيث أن قضاء محكمة النقض قد جرى على أن كل حكم بالإدانة يجب أن يبين مضمون كل دليل من أدلة الثبوت التي أقيم عليها ويذكر مؤداه حتى يتضح وجه استدلاله به وسلامة مأخذه تمكيناً لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم وإلا كان باطلا وانه وان كان الإيجاز ضربا من حسن التعبير إلا انه لا يجوز أن يكون إلى حد القصور فان كانت شهادة الشهود تنصب على واقعة واحدة ولا يوجد فيها خلاف بشأن تلك الواقعة فلا بأس على الحكم إن هو أحال في بيان شهادة شاهد إلى ما أورده من أقوال شاهد أخر تفاديا من التكرار الذي لا موجب له أما إذا وجد خلاف غيره ، فانه يجب لسلامة الحكم بالإدانة إيراد شهادة كل شاهد على حدة لما كان ذلك وكان يبين من الإطلاع على المفردات – التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقاً لوجه الطعن – أن ما شهد به كل من ..........................و....................و ...................و.................... يخالف تماما ما شهد به المدعى بالحقوق المدنية في شأن واضع اليد على ارض النزاع فان الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أحال في بيان شهادتهم إلى مضمون ما شهد به المدعى بالحقوق المدنية مع اختلاف الواقعة التي شهد عليها كل منهما يكون فوق قصوره منطويا على الخطأ في الإسناد مما يبطله ويوجب نقضه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن .
" الطعن رقم 17458 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/1/2005 "
الموجز:
استدعاء الضباط وقضاة التحقيق وأعضاء النيابة شهودا في القضايا التي باشروا فيها أعمالا جائز . متى رأت المحكمة أو السلطة التي تؤدى الشهادة أمامها محلاً لذلك .
القاعدة : 
ليس في القانون ما يمنع استدعاء الضباط وقضاه التحقيق وأعضاء النيابة العامة شهودا في القضايا التي لهم عمل فيها – إلا أن استدعاء أي منهم لا يكون إلا متى رأت المحكمة أو السلطة التي تؤدى الشهادة أمامها محلا لذلك .
" الطعن رقم 60195 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 2/2/2005 "
الموجز:
أخذ المحكمة بشهادة شاهد ، مفاده ؟
صلة الزمالة بين الشاهد والمجني عليه غير مانعة من اخذ المحكمة بشهادته متى اطمأنت إليها 
الجدل في تقدير أدلة الدعوى ، غير جائز أمام النقض.
القاعدة:
الأصل انه متى أخذت المحكمة بأقوال الشاهد فان ذلك يفيد أنها أطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها وان صلة الزمالة بين الشاهد والمجني عليه ، لا تمنع المحكمة من الأخذ بشهادة الشاهد متى كانت قد اطمأنت إليها فإنما ورد بأسباب الطعن بشأن صلة الزمالة بين المجني عليه والشاهد ..............وتعويلها على شهادته ، ولا يكون إلا جدلاً في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما لا يقبل أمام محكمة النقض .
( الطعن 6245 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 3/4/2005 
إجراءات
أولا: إجراءات التحقيق:
الموجز:
التحقيق الذي يباشره أعضاء النيابة العامة ، عمل قضائي لا يصح اعتبار المحقق كالشاهد بالمعنى الخاص المتعارف عليه.
القاعدة:
من المقرر أن لأعضاء النيابة العامة بوصفهم من مأموري الضبط القضائي سلطات في التحري عن الجرائم وضبطها وضبط فاعليها واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لجمع الأدلة والتحفظ عليها على نحو ما نظمه المشرع في المواد 21 وما بعدها من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وليس في القانون ما يمنع عضو النيابة من مباشرة إجراءات التحقيق عن ذات الجرائم وليس في ذلك ما يفقده حيدته والتحقيق الذي يباشره أعضاء النيابة العامة إنما يجرونه بمقتضى وظائفهم وهو عمل قضائي ولا يصح اعتبارهم في قيامهم بهذا العمل كالشهود ملحوظ فيه صفتهم بالمعنى الخاص المتعارف عليه وذلك لان أساس قيامهم بهذه الأعمال ملحوظ فيه صفتهم كموظفين عموميين وتعتبر محاضرهم محاضر رسمية لصدورها من موظف مختص بتحريرها وهى بهذا الاعتبار حجة بما يثبت فيها – وان كانت حجتها لا تحول بين المتهمين وبين إبداء دفاعهم على الوجه الذي يرونه مهما كان ذلك متعارضا مع ما اثبت فيها.
( الطعن رقم 60195 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 2/2/2005 )
ثانيا: "ارجاءات المحاكمة"
الموجز:
إجابة طلب التحقيق الذي أبدى في مذكرة بعد أقفال باب المرافعة صرح بها أو لم يصرح ، غير لازم ، متى لم يطلب ذلك قبل إقفال باب المرافعة.
القاعدة:
من المقرر أن المحكمة متى أمرت بإقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى وحجزتها للحكم فهي بعد لا تكون ملزمة بإجابة طلب التحقيق الذي يبديه الطالب في مذكرته التي يقدمها في فترة حجز القضية للحكم أو الرد عليه سواء قدمها بتصريح منها أو بغير تصريح ما دام لم يطلب ذلك بجلسة المحاكمة وقبل إقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى ومن ثم فان النعي بمقولة الإخلال بحق الدفاع يكون في غير محله.
( الطعن رقم 12270 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 18/10/2004)
الموجز:
نعى الطاعن بسماح المحكمة بحضور بعض المحامين عن محام أخر مع المتهم الأول وحضور ذات المحامى الأصيل مع المتهم الثاني غير مقبول . مادام لم يتخذ في حضورهم أي إجراء من إجراءات المحاكمة.
القاعدة :
حيث انه لا محل لما ينعاه الطاعن من سماح المحكمة بحضور الأساتذة ........،.............المحامين عن الأستاذ ...............مع المتهم الأول بجلسة 32/12/2003 ثم حضور الأستاذين الأول والثاني المحامين مع المتهم الأول وحضور...............المحامى مع المتهم الثاني – الطاعن – بجلسة 25/12/2001 مادام انه لم يتخذ في حضورهم بجلسة 32/12/2003 أي إجراء من إجراءات المحاكمة فان ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يكون مقبولا.
( الطعن رقم 26214 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/10/2004 )
الموجز:
الأسس الجوهرية للمحاكمة الجنائية تقوم على التحقيق الشفوي الذي تجربه المحكمة ويسمع فيه القاضي أقوال الشهود في مواجهة المتهم مادام سماعهم ممكنا . علة ذلك؟
اقتصار المحكمة على سؤال الشاهد عما يضيفه أو يعدل به أقواله السابقة ونفيه ذلك لا يتحقق به معنى التحقيق ولا يهئ لها فرصة سماع أقواله السابقة فساد في الاستدلال وإخلال بحق الدفاع.
القاعدة:
لما كان من المقرر انه من الأسس الجوهرية للمحاكمة الجنائية تقوم على التحقيق الشفوي الذي تجربه المحكمة بجلسة المحاكمة في مواجهة المتهم ويسمع فيه القاضي بنسفه أقوال الشهود لإثبات التهمة أو نفيها مادام سماعهم ممكنا محصلا عقيدته من الثقة التي توحي بها أقوال الشاهد أو لا توحي ومن التأثير الذي تحدثه هذه الأقوال في نفسه وهو ينصت إليها لان التفرس في حالة الشاهد النفسية وقت أداء الشهادة ومراوغاته أو اضطرابه وغير ذلك مما يعين القاضي على تقدير أقواله حق قدرها ثم يجمع القاضي بين ما يستخلصه من الشهادة أمامه وبين عناصر الاستدلال الأخرى في الدعوى المطروحة على بساط البحث ما يكون به عقيدته . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت محكمة الجنايات على ما هو ثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة قد اقتصر التحقيق الذي أجرته مع كل شاهد على سؤاله بالنفي فان واحدا عما إذا لديه ما يضيفه أو يعدل به أقواله السابقة فيجيب الشاهد بالنفي فان ذلك مما لا يقوم به ولا يتحقق فيه معنى التحقيق الذي ينبغي أن تقوم به المحكمة ولا يهئ لها فرصة سماع أقوال الشاهد في عناصر الدعوى ولا يعنيها على تقدير مدى صدق أقواله السابقة وبالتالي لا يصح اعتبار نفي الشاهد الإضافة أو التعديل بمثابة أقوال له سمعتها المحكمة في موضوع الشهادة ويجيز للحكمة الاستدلال بها على جدية الأقوال السابقة عليها وهو ما يعيب الحكم بالفساد في الاستدلال فضلا عن إخلاله بحق الدفاع.
( الطعن رقم 28274 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/12/2004)
الموجز:
حظر شطب الدعوى عند إيداع الخصوم أمانة الخبير وقبل إخبارهم بإيداع تقريره في المسائل المدنية . علة وأساس ذلك ؟
خلو قانون الإجراءات الجنائية عند ندب المحاكم النائية للخبراء مما يخالف ما ورد بقانون الإثبات . أثره. وجوب إخطار المتهمين بإيداع الخبراء تقاريرهم . علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة:
لما كان النص في الفقرة هـ من المادة 135 من قانون الإثبات على انه " وفي حالة دفع الأمانة لا تشطب الدعوى قبل إخبار الخصوم بإيداع الخبير تقريره طبقا للإجراءات المبينة بالمادة 151 والنص في المادة 151 من هذا القانون على أن يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر أعماله قلم الكتاب وعلى الخبير أن يخبر الخصوم بهذا الإيداع يدل على أن المشرع راعى في المسائل المدنية حظر شطب الدعوى عند إيداع أمانة الخبير وقبل إخطار الخصوم بإيداع تقريره لما ارتآه - وعلى ما ورد بالمذكرة الإيضاحية - من انه لا مبرر لإرهاق الخصوم بمتابعة الخصومات في الجلسة السابقة على إخطارهم بتقديم الخبير تقريره وتعريض الدعوى لخطر الزوال نتيجة لذلك في حين انه لا يكون ثمة دور لهم في الواقع أمام المحكمة طوال مباشرة الخبير لمهمته وإذ لا يوجد بالفصل الثالث من الباب الثالث من الكتاب الأول لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية في ندب الخبير لأنه إذا كان المشرع قد رتب على مخالفة أمر من أمور الإثبات في المسائل المدنية البطلان للإخلال بحق الدفاع فوجوب مراعاة ذلك أمر في المسائل الجنائية أوجب والزم حيث يتعلق الأمر بحرية الأشخاص التي هي اثمن من أموالهم.
( الطعن رقم 19604 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 4/1/2005)
أحداث
الموجز :
تحديد المحكمة مدة إيداع الحدث إحدى مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية محظور . أساس ذلك؟
القاعدة:
حيث أن المادة 107 من قانون الطفل رقم 12 لسنة 1996 قد حظرت على المحكمة أن تحدد في حكمها مدة إيداع الحدث في إحدى مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية للأحداث وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى بتحديد مدة تدبير الإيداع بجعلها لمدة ستة اشهر فانه يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه وتصحيحه برفع التأقيت لمدة الإيداع وجعله محرراً من تحديد المدة .
( الطعن رقم 1292 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 11/4/2005 )
الموجز:
إيداع الحدث إحدى مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية تدبير احترازي حقيقته . عقوبة مقيدة للحرية . تقديم كفالة عند الطعن بالنقض فيه . غير لازم.
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن إيداع الحدث إحدى مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية وان كان تدبيراً احترازياً إلا انه مقيد للحرية بما يعتبر معه في تطبيق أحكام قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 صنوا لعقوبة الحبس فلا يلزم لقبول الطعن بالنقض من المحكوم عليه به إيداع الكفالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 36 من القانون سالف الذكر ومن ثم فان الطعن يكون قد استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 12848 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 21/5/2005 )
أحوال الشخصية
الموجز :
قبول الدعوى الجنائية في دعاوى النفقات والأجور وفق المادة 293 عقوبات رهن بسبق التجاء الصادر له الحكم إلى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية واستنفاذ إجراءات المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيبها أساس ذلك ؟
وجوب أن تعرض المحكمة لتوافر هذا الشرط ولو لم يدفع به أمامها . علة ذلك ؟
عدم استظهار الحكم استنفاذ المطعون ضدها لإجراءات المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية قبل الدعوى . قصور.
القاعدة:
لما كانت المادة 293 من قانون العقوبات تنص على أن " كل من صدر عليه حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ بدفع نفقة لزوجة أو أقاربه أو أصهاره أو أجرة حضانة أو رضاعة أو مسكن وامتنع عن الدفع مع قدرته عليه مدة ثلاثة شهور بعد التنبيه عليه بالدفع يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين........"
وجرى نص المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم لشرعية الصادرة بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1931 التي رفعت الدعوى في ظلها والمنطبقة على الواقعة موضوع الاتهام والمقابلة للمادة 76 مكررا من قانون تنظيم بعض أوضاع وإجراءات التقاضي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية الصادر بالقانون رقم 1 لسنة 2000 الذي ألغى بالمادة الرابعة منه اللائحة سالفة الذكر ، على انه " إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه عن تنفيذ الحكم الصادر في النفقات أو في الحضانة أو الرضاعة أو المسكن يرفع ذلك إلى المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم أو التي بدائرتها محل التنفيذ ومتى ثبت لديها أن المحكوم عليه قادر على القيام بما حكم به وأمرته ولم يمتثل حكمت بحبسه ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس على ثلاثين يوما أما إذا أدى المحكوم عليه ما حكم به أو احضر كفيلا فانه يخلى سبيله ...." وكان الشارع قد أصدر – حسما للخلاف الذي أثير حول نطاق تطبيق المادتين سالفي الذكر – المرسوم بقانون رقم 92 لسنة 1937 وجاء في مادته الأولى المنطبقة على الواقعة والمقابلة للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 76 مكررا من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 2000 سالف الذكر ؟، انه لا يجوز في الأحوال التي تطبق فيها المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية السير في الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية السير في الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 293 من قانون العقوبات ما لم يكن المحكوم له قد استنفد الإجراءات المشار إليها في المادة من قانون العقوبات ما لم يكن المحكوم له قد استنفد الإجراءات المشار إليها في المادة 347 المذكورة ، بما مفاده أن المشرع أقام شرطا جديدا على رفع الدعوى الجنائية طبقا لنص المادة 293 من قانون العقوبات ، بالإضافة إلى الشروط الواردة بها أصلا ، بالنسبة للخاضعين في مسائل النفقة أو الأجور لولاية المحاكم الشرعية ( حاليا محكم الأسرة المنشأة بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 2004 ) – مقتضاه وجوب سبق التجاء الصادر له الحكم بالنفقة أو الأجور وما في حكمها إلى قضاء هذه المحاكم ( قضاء الأحوال الشخصية ) واستناد الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيبها ، لما كان ذلك وكان هذا الشرط متصلا بصحة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية وسلامة اتصال المحكمة بها فانه يتعين على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها – ولو لم يدفع به أمامها – أن تعرض له للتأكد من أن الدعوى مقبولة أمامها ولم ترفع قبل الأوان ، وكان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد قصرت أسبابه عن استظهار نحقق المحكمة من سبق استنفاد المطعون ضدها للإجراءات المشار إليها في المادة 347 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية قبل اللجوء إليها فانه يكون مشوبا بالقصور.
( الطعن رقم 5553 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 21/1/2005)
اختصاص
أولا: " الاختصاص المحلى "
الموجز:
قيام وكيل النيابة بإجراء تحقيق في جريمة وقعت في دائرة اختصاصه المكاني يجيز له تعقب المتهم ومتابعة التحقيق في مكان أخر غير الذي بدأ به ولو تجاوز دائرة الاختصاص المكاني . مادامت ظروف التحقيق ومقتضياته استوجبت متابعة الإجراءات وامتدادها خارج تلك الدائرة .
القاعدة:
لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة انه متى بدأ وكيل النيابة المختص في إجراءات التحقيق بدائرة اختصاصه المكاني ثم استوجبت ظروف التحقيق ومقتضياته استوجبت متابعة الإجراءات وامتدادها خارج تلك الدائرة .فان هذه الإجراءات التي بدأتها سلطة مختصة بمكان وقوع الجريمة تجيز للمحقق أن يتعقب المتهم وان يتابع التحقيق في مكان أخر غير الذي بدأه ولو تجاوز دائرة الاختصاص المكاني ومن ثم تكون هذه الإجراءات كلها صحيحة .
( الطعن رقم 48827 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 19/12/2004 )
ثانيا: الاختصاص النوعي:
الموجز:
قضاء محكمة الجنح بعدم الاختصاص باعتبار أن الواقعة جناية وصيرورة قرار استبعاد شبهة الجناية من الأوراق والتصرف فيها على أساس الجنحة نهائياً . يتوافر به التنازع السلبي . أساس ذلك .
القاعدة:
لما كانت محكمة الجنح قد أخطأت بتخليها عن نظر الدعوى ، وكانت محكمة الجنايات سوف تقضى حتما بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى فيما لو أحيلت إليها بعد أن صار قرار استبعاد شبهة الجناية من الأوراق والتصرف فيها على أساس جنحة القتل الخطأ نهائياً مما يوفر وقوع التنازع السلبي بين المحكمتين ذلك أن التنازع قد يقيمه حكم واحد فيجيز للنيابة العامة تقديم طلب تعيين المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى دون انتظار صدور حكم أخر من محكمة أخرى وذلك حرصاً على العدالة وتجنب تعطيلها ، ولكن شرط ذلك أن تكون الأوراق قاطعة بذاتها ودون إعمال السلطة التقديرية للمحكمة بقيام هذا التنازع.
( الطعن رقم 36000 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 18/10/2004 )
ثالثا: " الاختصاص الولائي "
الموجز :
المحكمة العسكرية العليا جهة قضاء استثنائي . الأحكام التي تخضع للطعن بالنقض شرطها ؟
عدم اختصاص محكمة النقض ولائياً بنظر الطعن في الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية.
تصدى محكمة النقض للنعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة 117 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية . غير جائز ما دامت غير مختصة ولائياً بنظر الطعن .
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا من المحكمة العسكرية العليا ، وهى جهة قضاء استثنائي وكانت لمادة 117 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1966 قد حظرت الطعن بأي وجه من الوجوه في الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية أمام أي هيئة قضائية أو إدارية على خلاف ما نصت عليه أحكام هذا القانون . وكان يشترط في الأحكام التي تخضع للطعن بالنقض أن تصدر من محاكم القانون العام ، ومن ثم يغدو جلياً انه لا اختصاص ولائي لمحكمة النقض بنظر الطعن في الحكم الصادر من المحكمة العسكرية ولا يغير من الأمور النعي من الطاعنين على المادة 117 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية سالفة الذكر بعد دستوريتها ، إذ انه أيا ما كان الرأي في جدية هذا الدفع فان المحكمة لا يجوز لها أن تتصدى لبحثه ما دامت غير مختصة ولائيا بنظر الطعن .
( الرأي في جدية هذا الدفع فان المحكمة لا يجوز لها أن تتصدى لبحثه ما دامت غير مختصة ولائيا بنظر الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 32095 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 24/11/2004 )
الموجز :
قضاء المحكمة الإستئنافية بعدم الاختصاص على أساس أن الواقعة جناية على سند من بعض بنود المادة الأولى من الأمر العسكري رقم 4 لسنة 1992 الملغاة . يوجب نقضه . صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2 لسنة 2004 بإلغاء بعض الأوامر العسكرية . لازمة .
نقض الحكم المطعون فيه القاضي بعدم الاختصاص لان الواقعة جناية والإحالة إلى محكمة الجنح 
( الطعن رقم 3858 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 6/ 4 /2005)
الموجز:
لما كان قد صدر بتاريخ 16 من يناير سنة 2004 أمر رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2 لسنة 2004 بإلغاء بعض الأوامر العسكرية – ناصا- في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى على أن "...................تلغى البنود أرقام 1، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 من المادة الأولى والفقرة الثانية من المادة الثانية من أمر رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائب الحاكم العسكري العام رقم 4 لسنة 1992 . فان لازم ذلك . نقض الحكم المطعون فيه – والقاضي بعدم اختصاص محكمة الجنح والإحالة – بدعوى أن الواقعة تشكل جناية على سند من بعض بنود المادة الأولى من الأمر رقم 4 لسنة 1992 والملغاة على ما تقدم بيانه – مع الإحالة إلى محكمة جنح محرم بك بالإسكندرية لنظر معارضة الطاعنة من جديد والذي حال قضاؤها الخاطئ دون نظر موضوعها .
( الطعن رقم 3858 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 6/4/2005 )
الموجز:
القضاء بعدم الاختصاص الذي يترتب عليه حرمان المتهم من المثول أمام قاضيه الطبيعي يعد منهيا للخصومة على خلاف ظاهره . الطعن عليه بطريق النقض . جائز . كون الخطأ حجب المحكمة عن نظر الموضوع . وجوب النقض والإعادة .
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه وان صدر بعدم الاختصاص لم يفصل في موضوع الدعوى إلا انه يعد في الواقع - وفقا لقواعد التفسير الصحيح للقانون - مانعا من السير فيها – مادام يترتب عليه حرمان المتهم من حق المثول أمام قاضيه الطبيعي الذي كفله له الدستور بنصه في الفقرة الأولى من مادته الثامنة والستين على أن " كل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي " وما يوفره له هذا الحق من ضمانات لا يوفرها قضاء خاص أو استثنائي وما دامت محاكم امن الدولة المشكلة وفق قانون الطوارئ ليست فرعا من القضاء العادي الذي يتعين تغليب اختصاصه على غيره من جهات القضاء ، ومن ثم فان الحكم المطعون فيه وقد تخلى – على غير سند من القانون – عن نظر الدعوى بعد أن أصبحت بين يديه وأنهى بذلك الخصومة أمامه دون أن ينحسر سلطانه عنها بعدم الاختصاص وقد حجبها هذا الخطأ عن نظر الموضوع ، فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته لنظر الموضوع .
( الطعن رقم 30784 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 26/7/2005 )
4)الموجز:
المقصود بالحدث في حكم القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974 ؟
اختصاص محكمة الأحداث دون غيرها بمحاكمة من لم يتجاوز سنة ثماني عشرة سنة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة.
تقدير سن الحدث لا يكون إلا بوثيقة رسمية أو خبير في حالة عدم وجودها .
قضاء المحكمة الاستئنافية بعدم اختصاصها نوعيا ينظر الدعوى وإحالتها للنيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها فيها لثبوت تجاوز المتهم سن الحداثة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة استنادا والى صورة ضوئية لشهادة ميلاده صحيح في القانون وغير منهي للخصومة ولا يمنع السير فيها . الطعن عليه بطريق النقض . غير جائز .
القاعدة:
القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974 بشأن الأحداث قد نص في مادته الأولى على انه " يقصد بالحدث في هذا القانون من لم يتجاوز سنة ثماني عشر سنة ميلادية كاملة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ........." كما نص في المادة 29 منه على انه " تختص محكمة الأحداث دون غيرها بالنظر في أمر الحدث عند اتهامه في الجرائم ..........." ولا يعتد في تقدير سن الحدث بغير وثيقة رسمية فإذا ثبت عدم وجودها تقدر سنه بواسطة خبير عملاً بنص المادة 32 من القانون المار ذكره ؟، وكانت هذه المواد أنفة البيان مقابلة للمواد 2، 95 ، 122 من قانون الطفل رقم 12 لسنة 1996 الذي صدر من بعد وعمل به اعتبارا من 29/3/1996 وكان الثابت من المفردات المضمونة أن المطعون ضده قدم صورة ضوئية لشهادة ميلاده ثبت منها انه من مواليد 32/9/1977 مما يقطع بان سنه وقت ارتكاب الجريمة بتاريخ 1/3/1996 قد جاوز ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية خلافا لما ذهبت إليه الطاعنة في أسباب طعنها ومن ثم فان محكمة الأحداث الاستئنافية إذ قضت بإلغاء الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي – المؤيد للحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجة – لانعدام ولاية المحكمة التي أصدرته والقضاء بعدم اختصاصها نوعيا بنظر الدعوى وإحالتها إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها فيها تكون قد التزمت صحيح القانون ، ولما كان هذا القضاء غير منى للخصومة في موضوع الدعوى ولا ينبني منع السير فيها فان الطعن فيه بطريق النقض يكون غير جائز .
( الطعن رقم 1940 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 21/9/2005 ) 
إخفاء أموال منقولة لعديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين
الموجز:
جريمة إخفاء مال منقول مملوك لعديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين . ما يلزم لتوافرها ؟
العقوبة المقررة لجريمة إخفاء مال منقول مملوك لعديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين بالمادة 994 مرافعات.
عدم تدليل الحكم المطعون فيه تدليلاً كافيا عن توافر أركان الجريمة التي دان الطاعنين بها من ثبوت مال منقول لعديم الأهلية إخفاء الطاعنان وتوافر قصد الإضرار وصفة الأشخاص المطلوب حماية أموالهم وصفة عديم الأهلية وتعويله على أقوال الشهود دون إيراد مضمونها . والتفاته عن تمحيص دفع الطاعنين المؤسس على مستنداتهما . قصور.
القاعدة:
لما كان نص المادة 994 من قانون المرافعات التي دان الحكم الطاعنين بها على انه " يعاقب كل من اخفي بقصد الإضرار مالا منقولا مملوكا لعديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين " وظاهر من سياق هذا النص الوارد عقب المواد التي نظمت كيفية جرد وحصر تركة عديمي الأهلية أو الغائبين وتعيين الوكلاء عنهم أنها تتطلب أن يكون هناك مال منقولا ثابت ملكيته لعديم الأهلية أو الغائب وان يتم إخفاء هذا المال كركن مادي لتلك الجريمة وقصد جنائي وهو قصد الإضرار من هذا الإخفاء بمصلحة عديم الأهلية وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يدلل تدليلا كافيا عن توافر أركان الجريمة التي دان الطاعنين بها من ثبوت مال منقول ثابت لعديم الأهلية إخفاء الطاعنين وتوافر قصد جنائي وما يتطلبه ذلك من وجوب توافر قصد الإضرار وقبل ذلك وما يتطلبه النص توافر صفة الأشخاص المطلوب حماية أموالهم وتوافر صفة انعدام الأهلية حتى يطبق عليهم النص كما أن الحكم وقد عول على أقوال كل من عبد الحميد حافظ رشوان والسيد حافظ شيحه بمحضر تحقيق النيابة الحسية دون أن يورد مضمون تلك الأقوال ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة خاصة أن الطاعنين ينازعا في ثبوت هذا المال لقصر شقيقهما المتوفى ، كما أن البين من مطالعة محاضر الجلسات أمام محكمتي أول درجة ومدونات الحكم الابتدائي الذي أيده المطعون فيه لأسبابه أن الطاعنين قدما حافظة مستندات اشتملت على صورة رسمية من محضري الحصر والجرد في القضية رقم 5 لسنة 1992 حسبي شبراخيت ومذكرة من نيابة شبراخيت للأحوال الشخصية للولاية على المال تمسكاً بدلالة هذه المستندات على انتفاء مسئوليتهما إلا أن الحكم لم يلتفت إليها ويقل كلمته فيها ولم يعن بتمحيص دفاع الطاعنين المؤسس عليها فانه يكون مشوبا بالقصور الذي يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 209 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 16/2/2005 ) 
ارتباط
الموجز:
اشتراك الفعل المادي لجريمة التهريب مع احد عناصر الفعل المادي لجريمة غسيل الأموال يرشح لقيام الارتباط بينهما . توقيع عقوبة مستقلة عن كل منهما دون التعرض له بما ينفي قيامه . خطأ في تطبيق القانون .
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه بالنسبة للطاعن الأول قد دانه بجريمة تهريب الآثار المملوكة للدولة هو والمتهمين – في قيد النيابة – الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس والخامس والعشرين والسادس والعشرين وأوقع عليه عقوبة هذه الجريمة ، كما أوقع عليه عقوبة أخرى عن جريمة غسيل الأموال المتحصله من جريمة التهريب وذلك بالرغم من أن الفعل المادي المكون لجريمة التهريب كان احد عناصر الفعل المادي المكون لجريمة غسيل الأموال ، مما يرشح لوجود ارتباط بين الجريمتين تكفي فيه عقوبة الجريمة الأشد عنهما ؟، بيد أن الحكم لم يعمل اثر الارتباط ولا تعرض له بما ينفي قيامه على سند من القانون ، ثم أوقع عقوبة مستقلة عن كل من الجريمتين .
( الطعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/6/2005 )
أسباب الإباحة وموانع العقاب
أولا: " الدفاع الشرعي "
الموجز :
حق الدفاع الشرعي لا يبيح مقاومة احد مأموري الضبط أثناء عمله إلا إذا خيف أن ينشأ عن أفعاله موت آو جروح بالغة وكان لهذا الخوف سبب معقول .
حق أمينا الشرطة باعتبارهم من مأموري الضبط القضائي القبض على المتهمين المتلبسين بجناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر دون مقاومتهما . أساس ذلك؟
ضبط الطاعنين إبان ارتكابهما جريمة السرقة . لا يبيح لهما حق الدفاع الشرعي.
القاعدة:
لما كان حق الدفاع الشرعي لا يبيح مقاومة احد مأموري الضبط أثناء قيامه بأمر بناء على واجبات وظيفته إلا إذا خيف أن ينشأ عن أفعاله موت أو جروح بالغة وكان لهذا الخوف سبب معقول ، وكان قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أعطى مأمورة الضبط القضائي بمقتضى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 34 منه حق القبض على المتهم الحاضر الذي توجد دلائل كافيه على اتهامه في حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر وكان أمينا الشرطة المجني عليهما وهما من مأموري الذين عددتهم المادة 23 من ذلك القانون قد شاهدا الطاعن الأول يرتكب جريمة السرقة التي يجوز وفقا لنص المادة 318 من قانون العقوبات القضاء فيها بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين فانه يكون لهما والجريمة في حالة تلبس أن يقبضا عليهما دون أن يبيح ذلك الطاعنين مقاومتهما استنادا إلى حق الدفاع الشرعي ما دام لا يدعيان أنهما خافا أن ينشأ من قيام أمينا الشرطة بالقبض عليهما موت أو جروح وانه كان لخوفهما سبب معقول ، ويكون الحكم إذ اطرح دفاعهما أنهما كانا في حالة دفاع شرعي قد اقترن بالصواب ويكون منعي الطاعنين في هذا الصدد غير مقبول.
( الطعن رقم 537 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 13/2/2005 )
الموجز :
استطاعة الاستعانة بالسلطات العمومية لحماية الحق المهدد تحول دون إباحة فعل الدفاع الشرعي أساس ذلك ؟
تقدير قيام أو انتفاء حالة الدفاع الشرعي . موضوعي . المجادلة في ذلك . غير مقبولة .
مثال لتسبيب سائغ لانتفاء حالة الدفاع الشرعي من الطاعن .
القاعدة:
لما كانت المادة 246 من قانون العقوبات بعد أن قننت حق الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس والمال ، جاءت المادة 247 من ذات القانون ونصت على انه " وليس لهذا الحق وجود متى كان من الممكن الركون في الوقت المناسب إلى الاحتماء برجال السلطة العمومية " وهو ما يعنى إن استطاعة الاستعانة بالسلطات العمومية لحماية الحق المهدد تحول دون إباحة فعل الدفاع ، ويتضح بذلك أن للدفاع الشرعي صفة احتياطية باعتباره لا محل له إلا عند عجز السلطات العمومية عن حماية الحق ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض لدفاع الطاعن واطراح في منطق سائغ دعواه – انه كان في حالة دفاع شرعي – وخلص إلى الثابت من ظروف الدعوى أنها كانت تسمح للطاعن وفريقه اللجوء للشرطة وإخطارهم بقيام المجني عليه ومن معه بتشوين الطوب بأرضهم وان الوقت والزمن يسمح لهم بذلك دون إهدار لحقوقهم الثابتة بالمستندات والتي تخول الشرطة التدخل لصالحهم ، وكانت وقائع الدعوى كما أوردها الحكم في مدوناته ترشح لما انتهى إليه في هذا الشأن ، فان ذلك ينطوي على انتفاء حالة الدفاع الشرعي بجميع صوره المبينة في القانون ، وإذ كان من المقرر أن حق قاضى الدعوى في تقدير ما إذا كان من استعمل القوة للدفاع عن المال في إمكانه أن يركن في الوقت المناسب إلى رجال السلطة ، وفي تقدير ما إذا كان ممكنا له أن يمنع الاعتداء الواقع على المال بطريقة أخرى غير القوة - على حسب ما يؤخذ من نص المادتين 246 ، 247 من قانون العقوبات - مما يدخل في سلطته المطلقة - لتعقله بتحصيل فهم الواقع في الدعوى فيكفي لسلامة الحكم أن تبين المحكمة كيف كان صاحب الحق في مقدوره دفع الاعتداء بالالتجاء للسلطة لتصل من ذلك إلى القول بان ارتكاب صاحب المال للجناية التي وقعت منه لم يكن مبرراً ، وهو ما لم يقصر الحكم في تبيانه أو تقديره ، وإذ كان تقدير الوقائع التي يستنتج منها قيام حالة الدفاع الشرعي أو انتفاؤها يتعلق بموضوع الدعوى ، ولمحكمة الموضوع وحدها الفصل فيه بلا معقب متى كان استدلال الحكم سليما ويؤدى إلى ما انتهى إليه – كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة – ومن ثم فلا يقبل من الطاعن معاودة الجدل فيما خلصت إليه المحكمة في هذا الخصوص ، ويضحى ما يثيره بصدد الدفاع الشرعي لا محل .
( الطعن رقم 18791 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/3/2005 )
ثانيا: "موانع العقاب"
الموجز :
حالة الضرورة التي تسقط المسئولية ، هي التي تحيط بالشخص وتدفعه إلى الجريمة وقاية لنفسه أو غيره من خطر جسيم على النفس وشيك الوقوع .
وجوب أن تكون الجريمة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لدفع ذلك الخطر .
طاعة المرؤوس لرئيسه لا تمتد إلى ارتكاب الجرائم.
القاعدة:
من المقرر أن حالة الضرورة التي تسقط المسئولية هي التي تحيط بشخص وتدفعه إلى الجريمة ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو غيره من خطر جسيم على النفس على وشك الوقوع به أو بغيره ولم يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله ، ويشترط في حالة الضرورة التي تسقط المسئولية الجنائية أن تكون الجريمة التي ارتكبها المتهم هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لدفع الخطر الحال به - كما انه من المقرر أن طاعة الرئيس لا تمتد بأي حال إلى ارتكاب الجرائم وانه ليس على المرؤوس أن يطيع الأمر الصادر إليه من رئيسه بارتكاب فعل يعلم هو أن القانون يعاقب عليه – وإذ كان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه بمدوناته ردا على دفاع الطاعنين في هذا الشأن يسوغ به إطراحه لدفعهم بارتكاب الواقعة صدوعاً لتلك الأمور فان ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم بمقالة القصور في التسبيب في هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 24012 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 4/12/2004 )
استئناف
أولا: نطاقه
الموجز:
نطاق الاستئناف يتحدد بصفة رافعه .
استئناف المدعى بالحقوق المدنية . نطاقه ؟
قضاء المحكمة الاستئنافية في استئناف المدعى بالحقوق المدنية وحده بإلغاء حكم البراءة ومعاقبة المتهم . مخالفة للقانون . اثر وأساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة:
حيث انه يبين من مطالعة الأوراق أن محكمة الدرجة الأولى قضت ببراءة المتهم مما اسند إليه ، وإذ كان مبنى البراءة حسبما جاء في مدونات الحكم أن المحكمة تتشكك في إسناد التهمة للمتهم فانه ينطوي ضمنا على الفصل في الدعوى المدنية بما يؤدى إلى رفضها ولو لم ينص على ذلك في منطوق الحكم ، فاستأنف المدعى بالحق المدني هذا الحكم دون النيابة العامة ، لما كان ذلك وكان من المقرر أن نطاق الاستئناف يتحدد بصفة رافعه فان استئناف المدعى بالحق المدني – لا ينقل النزاع أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية إلا في خصوص الدعوى المدنية دون غيرها طبقا لقاعدة الأثر النسبي للطعن ولما كانت الدعوى الجنائية قد أنحسم الأمر فيها بتبرئة المتهم وصيرورة هذا القضاء نهائياً بعدم الطعن عليه ممن يملكه وهى النيابة العامة وحدها ، فان تصدى المحكمة الاستئنافية للدعوى الجنائية والقضاء بحبس المتهم اسبوعا مع الشغل يكون تصديا منها لما لا تملك القضاء فيه وفصلاً فيما لم ينقل إليها ولم يطرح عليها مما هو مخالفة للقانون ومن ثم فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيبا من هذه الناحية مما يتعين معه نقضه عملا بنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 39 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض وتصحيحه بإلغاء ما قضى به في الدعوى الجنائية .
( الطعن رقم 7970 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 19/7/2005 )
ثانيا: " نظره والحكم فيه "
الموجز:
القضاء بقبول استئناف المتهم للدعوى الجنائية وبعدم جواز استئنافه الدعوى المدنية لعدم مجاوزة مبلغ التعويض النصاب النهائي للقاضي الجزئي . خطأ في تطبيق القانون . يؤذن بتصحيحه .
القصور له الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
القاعدة:
لما كانت المادة 403 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على انه " يجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة في الدعوى المدنية من المحكمة الجزئية في المخالفات والجنح من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية ومن المسئول عنها أو المتهم فيما يختص بالحقوق المدنية وحدها إذا كانت التعويضات المطلوبة تزيد على النصاب الذي يحكم به القاضي الجزئي نهائياً " . وكان البادئ من عبارة النص أن استئناف المتهم للحكم الصادر ضده بالتعويض يخضع للقواعد المدنية فيما يتعلق بالنصاب الانتهائى للقاضي الجزئي إذا كان قاصرا على الدعوى المدنية وحدها . أي في حالة الحكم ببراءته وإلزامه بالتعويض أما فيما عدا ذلك . فانه إذا استأنف المتهم الحكم الصادر عليه من المحكمة الجزئية في الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أيا كان مبلغ التعويض المطالب به فلا يجوز – لكون الدعوى المدنية تابعة للدعوى الجنائية – قبول الاستئناف بالنسبة إلى أحداهما دون الأخرى لما في ذلك من التجزئة . لما كان ذلك فان قضاء المحكمة الاستئنافية بقبول الاستئناف المرفوع من المتهم عن الحكم الصادر ضده من محكمة أول درجة في الدعوى الجنائية لرفعه عن حكم جائز لاستئنافه – وبعدم جواز استئناف المتهم لهذا الحكم في الدعوى المدنية على أساس أن مبلغ التعويض المطالب به لا يزيد على النصاب النهائي للقاضي الجزئي ، ويكون معيبا بالخطأ في القانون – مما كان يؤذن بتصحيحه والقضاء بقبول استئناف المتهم في الدعوى المدنية - إلا انه لما كان الحكم قد شابه القصور في التسبيب على النحو سالف الذكر فانه يتعين أن يكون مع النقض الإعادة ولما هو مقرر من أن القصور في التسبيب له الصدارة على وجه الطعن المتعلق بمخالفة القانون .
( الطعن رقم 2234 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 21/2/2005 )
2) الموجز:
سقوط استئناف النيابة للحكم الغيابي إذا ألغى أو عدل في المعارضة . علة ذلك ؟
قضاء الحكم بقبول استئناف النيابة للحكم الغيابي شكلا على الرغم من تعديله في المعارضة . خطأ في تطبيق القانون . يوجب النقض والتصحيح والقضاء بسقوط استئناف النيابة .
قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وعدم اختصاص المحكمة وإحالة الدعوى للنيابة العامة باعتبار الواقعة جناية وفق الأمر العسكري 4 لسنة 1992 على الرغم من أن المتهم هو المستأنف الوحيد يسئ لمركز الطاعن . قاعدة وجوب عدم تسوئ مركز الطاعن تنطبق على طرق الطعن جميعها المادة 417 إجراءات أمر رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2 لسنة 2004 بإلغاء بعض الأمور العسكرية ومنها البنود 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 من المادة الأولى والفقرة الثانية من أمر رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائب الحاكم العسكري رقم 4 لسنة 1992 لازمه النقض والإعادة .
القاعدة:
لما كان من المقرر قانونا أن استئناف النيابة العامة للحكم الغيابي يسقط إذا ألغى هذا الحكم أو عدل في المعارضة لأنه بإلغاء الحكم الغيابي أو تعديله بالحكم الصادر في المعارضة لا يحدث اندماج بين هذين الحكمين بل يعتبر الحكم الأخير وكأنه – وحده – الصادر في الدعوى والذي يصح قانونا أن يكون محلا للطعن بالاستئناف ومن ثم فان الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بقبول استئناف النيابة للحكم الابتدائي الغيابي شكلا على الرغم من تعديله في المعارضة يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه وتصحيحه والقضاء بسقوط استئناف النيابة ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه وان ألغى الحكم المستأنف إلا انه قضى بعدم اختصاص المحكمة وإحالتها إلى النيابة العامة باعتبار الواقعة جناية وفق الأمر العسكري رقم 4 لسنة 1992 على الرغم من أن المتهم أصبح - بعد أن سقط استئناف النيابة – هو المستأنف الوحيد في الدعوى – وكانت قاعدة وجوب عدم تسوئ مركز الطاعن هي قاعدة قانونية عامة تنطبق على طرق الطعن جميعها عادية كانت أو غير عادية وفقا للمادة 417 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والمادة 43 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض فان الحكم المطعون فيه بقضائه هذا قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون هذا فضلا عن انه قد صدر بتاريخ 16 من يناير سنة 2004 أمر رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2 لسنة 2004 بإلغاء بعض الأوامر العسكرية – ناصاً – في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى على أن " ...........تلغى البنود 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 من المادة الأولى والفقرة الثانية من أمر رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائب الحاكم العسكري رقم 4 لسنة 1992 " فان لازم ذلك نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 19772 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 12/9/2005 )
استدلالات
الموجز:
تحريات الرقابة الإدارية لا تنهض بذاتها في التدليل على إثبات الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق بين المتهمين .
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم لم يدل بما يسوغ إلى حدوث الاتفاق بين المتهمين على الجرائم التي دان عن الاشتراك فيها بالاتفاق ولا ينهض في إثبات الاتفاق مجرد تحريات الرقابة الإدارية .
( الطعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/6/2005 )
اشتراك
الموجز :
الاتفاق الجنائي . مناط تحققه ومفاده ؟
استدلال الحكم على اتفاق الطاعنين في الاشتراك في جريمة تزوير شهادات الإيداع واتخاذها عمادا لإدانتهم بجريمتي الإضرار والتربح بواقعة سلبية مفادها عدم تقديم طلبات رهن أو تخصيص لمشمول تلك المحررات . قصور وفساد في الاستدلال .
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن الاتفاق يتطلب تقابل الإرادات تقابلا صريحا على أركان الواقعة الجنائية التي تكون محلا له بمعنى أن الاتفاق هو اتحاد أطرافه على ارتكاب الفعل المتفق عليه وهذه النية أمر داخلي لا يقع تحت الحواس ولا يظهر بعلامات خارجية فمن حق القاضي أن يستدل عليه بطريق الاستنتاج والقرائن التي تتوافر لديه إلا انه يتعين أن يكون ما استدل به الحكم على الاتفاق سائغا لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد استدل على اتفاق الطاعنين على ارتكاب الجرائم دون أن يدلل على هذا الاتفاق بما ينتجه .
هذا إلى أن الحكم المطعون فيه وفي خصوص استدلاله على اشتراك الطاعنين في جريمة تزوير شهادات الإيداع الصادرة من شركة " .......... "لصالح البنوك – والتي اتخذها الحكم المطعون فيه عمادا لقضائه بإدانتهما في جريمتي الإضرار والتربح – أورد بان الطاعنين لم يتقدما بطلبات لرهن أو تخصيص لمشمول تلك المحررات مع أن عدم تقديم الطلبات المشار إليها واقعة سلبية لا يصح الاستدلال بها على الاتفاق على الجريمة فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قاصرا وفاسدا في استدلاله بخصوص ما تقدم .
( الطعن رقم 28274 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/12/2004 )
الموجز:
جواز إثبات الاشتراك بطريق الاستنتاج استنادا إلى القرائن . مناطه ؟
حق محكمة النقض أن تتدخل وتصحح استخلاص الحكم لعناصر الاشتراك بما يتفق مع المنطق والقانون .
القاعدة :
لما كان مناط جواز إثبات الاشتراك بطريق الاستنتاج استنادا إلى القرائن منصبة على واقعة التحريض أو الاتفاق أو المساعدة في ذاتها وان يكون استخلاص الحكم للدليل المستمد منها سائغا لا يتجافى مع المنطق أو القانون فإذا كانت الأسباب التي اعتمد عليها الحكم في إدانة المتهم والعناصر التي استخلص منها وجود الاشتراك لا تؤدى إلى ما انتهى إليه فعندئذ يكون لمحكمة النقض بما لها من حق الرقابة على صحة تطبيق القانون ان تتدخل وتصحح هذا الاستخلاص بما يتفق مع المنطق والقانون .
( الطعن رقم 11004 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/1/2005 )
إصابة خطأ
الموجز :
تعدد الأخطاء الموجبة لوقوع الحادث . يوجب مساءلة كل من أسهم فيها أيا كان قدر الخطأ المنسوب إليه سواء كان سببا مباشرا أو غير مباشر .
القاعدة :
لما كان تعدد الأخطاء الموجبة لوقوع الحادث يوجب مساءلة كل من أسهم فيها أيا كان قدر الخطأ المنسوب إليه يستوي في ذلك أن يكون سببا مباشرا أم غير مباشر في حصوله وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد استظهر خطأ الطاعن على السياق المتقدم ورابطة السببية بين سلوك المتهم الخاطئ وإصابة المجني عليه مما يتحقق به مسئولية الطاعن ما دام قد اثبت قيامها في حقه ولو أسهم آخرون في إحداثها ومن ثم فان ما يثيره الطاعن من عدم توافر ثمة خطأ في جانبه أدى إلى إصابة المجني عليه وان غيره هو السبب في ذلك لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 12270 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 18/10/2004 )
إعلان
1) الموجز :
النص على وجوب الإعلان لاتخاذ إجراء أو بدء ميعاد . عدم قيام أي طريق أخر مقامه .
خلو الأوراق من إعلان الطاعن قانونا بالقرار المطعون فيه . أثره . قبول الطعن شكلاً .
القاعدة :
لما كان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على انه متى أوجب القانون الإعلان لاتخاذ إجراء أو بدء ميعاد فان أية طريقة أخرى لا تقوم مقامه وكانت المادة 44 من قانون المحاماة الصادر بالقانون رقم 17 لسنة 1983 تنص في فقرتها الثانية على أن يكون للمحامى حق الطعن أمام الدائرة الجنائية بمحكمة النقض على القرار الذي يصدر في هذا الشأن خلال الأربعين يوما التالية لإعلانه بهذا القرار وكانت الأوراق قد خلت مما يدل على إعلان الطاعن بالقرار المطعون فيه قبل هذا التاريخ – آنف البيان – فان الطعن يكون قد أقيم في الميعاد ويتعين قبوله شكلاً .
( الطعن رقم 60768 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 3/1/2005 )
2 ) الموجز:
إعلان المعارض بجلسة المعارضة . وجوب أن يكون لشخصه أو في محل إقامته .
إجراءات الإعلان . ماهيتها في مفهوم المادتين 10 ، 11 من قانون المرافعات ؟
مخالفة هذه الإجراءات . يبطل ورقة التكليف بالحضور . المادة 19 مرافعات .
إثبات المحضر عدم الاستدلال على الطاعن لا يكفي للاستيثاق من جدية ما سلكه من إجراءات سابقة على الإعلان . اثر ذلك ؟
ثبوت أن التخلف عن حضور الجلسة يرجع إلى عذر قهري . يعيب الحكم .
القاعدة :
لما كان يبين من مطالعة المفردات التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقا لوجه الطعن انه تحدد لنظر معارضة الطاعن في الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي جلسة 8/11/1993 وبها حضر الطاعن وطلب ندب خبير في الدعوى وبها قضت المحكمة وقبل الفصل في الموضوع بندب مكتب خبراء وزارة العدل لمباشرة المأمورية المبينة بمنطوق هذا الحكم وحددت جلسة 27/12/1993 في حالة عدم سداد الأمانة وجلسة 31/1/1994 في حالة سداد الأمانة وحتى يودع الخبير تقريره وبجلسة 3/4/1995 لم يحضر الطاعن أيضا فتأجلت لجلسة 15/5/1995 للإعلان بورود التقرير وبتلك الجلسة لم يحضر الطاعن فتأجلت لجلسة 25/6/ 1995 للقرار السابق وبتلك الجلسة لم يحضر الطاعن أيضا وحضر عنه محام وطلب أجلا لحضور المتهم لوجود عذر لديه فقضت المحكمة بالجلسة الأخيرة بحكمها المطعون فيه بقبول المعارضة شكلا ورفضها موضوعا . لما كان ذلك البين من المفردات المضمونة – أن الطاعن أعلن بالحضور لجلسة 12/6/1995 وان المحضر اكتفي بإعلانه لجهة الإدارة لعدم الاستدلال عليه ولما كان من المقرر أن إعلان المعارض بالحضور بجلسة المعارضة يجب أن يكون لشخصه أو في محل إقامته وكانت إجراءات الإعلان طبقا لنص المادة 234 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تتم بالطرق المقررة في قانون المرافعات وكانت المادتان 10 ، 11 من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية توجبان أن يتم تسليم الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى الشخص نفسه أو في موطنه ، وإذا لم يجد المحضر المطلوب إعلانه في موطنه ، كان عليه تسليم الورقة إلى من يقرر انه وكيله أو انه يعمل في خدمته أو انه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار وإذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه طبقا لما ذكر أو امتنع من وجده منهم عن الاستلام ووجب عليه تسليمها في اليوم ذاته لجهة الإدارة التي يقع موطن المعلن إليه في دائرتها ووجب عليه في جميع الأحوال خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الورقة لغير شخص المعلن إليه أن يوجه إليه في موطنه الأصلي أو المختار كتابا مسجلا يخبره فيه بمن سلمت إليه الصورة كما يجب عليه أن يبين ذلك كله في حينه في اصل الإعلان وصورته لما كان ذلك وكان ما أثبته المحضر بورقة الإعلان من عدم الاستدلال على الطاعن لا يكفي للاستيثاق من جدية ما سلكه من إجراءات سابقة على الإعلان إذ لا يبين من ورقته أن المحضر لم يجد الطاعن مقيما بالموطن المذكور بها أو وجد مسكنه مغلقا أو لم يجد به من يصح تسليمها إليه أو امتناع من وجده منهم عن الاستلام فان عدم إثبات ذلك يترتب عليه بطلان ورقة التكليف بالحضور طبقا لنص المادة 19 من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية – المار ذكره – فانه يكون قد ثبت قيام العذر القهري المانع للطاعن من حضور تلك الجلسة بما لا يصح معه القضاء في موضوعها في غيبته بغير البراءة أو يكون الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى في معارضة الطاعن برفضها استنادا إلى هذا الإعلان الباطل قد اخل بحق الدفاع مما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه والإعادة بغير حاجة إلى بحث الوجه الأخر من الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 19604 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 4/1/2005 )
3 ) الموجز :
وجوب إعلان المعارض بالجلسة لشخصه أو في محل إقامته . الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 9 مرافعات .
عدم إثبات المحضر صفة من تسلم الإعلان وعلاقته بالمعلن إليه وقت الإعلان يبطله . اثر ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث أن إعلان المعارض بالحضور بجلسة يجب أن يكون لشخصه أو في محل إقامته وان إجراءات الإعلان وفقا للمادة 234 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تتم بالطرق المقررة في قانون المرافعات وكانت المادة التاسعة من قانون المرافعات توجب في فقرتها الخامسة على المحضر أن يبين : " اسم وصفة من سلمت إليه صورة الورقة ............." كما جرى نص المادة العاشرة من ذلك القانون بأنه : " تسلم الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى الشخص نفسه أو في موطنه .........وإذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه في موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلى من يقرر انه وكيله أو انه يعمل في خدمته أو انه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار " . لما كان البين من الإطلاع على الأوراق والمفردات المضمونة أن جلسة 7 مارس سنة 1994 التي تأجل إليها نظر المعارضة الابتدائية وصدر فيها الحكم المستأنف المعارض فيه قد انعقدت بمقر محكمة جنح " قصر النيل " بعد إحالتها إليها محكمة " البلدية " وكان الثابت من الإطلاع على ورقة إعلان الطاعن بالجلسة بمقرها الجديد أن المحضر اثبت فيها انه " توجه في تاريخ 22 فبراير سنة 1994 لإعلان المتهم – الطاعن – لجلسة 7 مارس سنة 1994 وخاطبه مع الأستاذ " على الرافعى " لغيابه وقت الإعلان وانه سلمه صورة الإعلان " . دون أن يثبت الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 19 من قانون المرافعات لعدم تحقق غاية الشارع من تمكين المحكمة من الاستيثاق من جدية ما سلكه المحضر من إجراءات ومن ثم فان ورقة التكليف بالحضور المشار إليها تكون باطلة . ويتعين احتساب ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المحكوم عليه رسميا بالحكم لا من يوم صدوره .
( الطعن رقم 21418 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 18/1/2005 )
التماس إعادة النظر
1 ) الموجز :
قبول طلب إعادة النظر وفقا لنص المادة 441/3 إجراءات جنائية . شرطه ؟
اعتراف الشاهد بكذبه أو رفع دعوى عليه دون أن يصدر فيها حكم بات لوفاته أو لعدم قبولها . عدم كفايته لقبول طلب إعادة النظر.
طلب إعادة النظر لبراءة ذمة الملتمسة من البنك المجني عليه لا يدخل ضمن حالات المادة 441/3 إجراءات .
القاعدة :
وحيث أن طلب إعادة النظر في هذا الوجه قد بنى على الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 441 من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية على أساس أن الحكم الصادر بإدانة الملتمسة بجريمة الاشتراك في الإضرار العمدى بأموال البنك المجني عليه قد بنى على أقوال الشهود وتقرير لجنة الرقابة على البنوك بأنها لم تسدد القرض الذي حصلت عليه مما اثر في عقيدة المحكمة بان نية الإضرار قد تولدت ليدها وهو قول ثبت عدم صحته – بعد أن صار الحكم بإدانتها نهائيا وباتا – وذلك بصدور حكم نهائي وبات في الدعوى رقم 315 لسنة 2003 تجارى جنوب القاهرة في 30/4/2003 ببراءة ذمتها من هذا القرض وان وفاءها به يرتد إلى تاريخ سابق على صدور الحكم بإدانتها وهو يعتبر حكما بتزوير شهادة الشهود وتقرير اللجنة عماد حكم الإدانة .
وحيث أن المادة 441 من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية قد حددت الحالات التي يجوز فيها طلب إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح وكانت الحالة المبينة في الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة التي يجوز فيها طلب إعادة النظر هي " إذا حكم على احد الشهود أو الخبراء بالعقوبة لشهادة الزور وفقا لأحكام الباب السادس من الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات أو حكم بتزوير ورقة قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى وكان للشهادة أو تقرير الخبير أو الورقة تأثير في الحكم " فانه يشترط لتوافر هذه الحالة أن يصدر حكم بالإدانة على الشاهد الذي سمع في الدعوى أو الخبير الذي قدم تقريرا فيها أو يحكم بتزوير الورقة التي قدمت في الدعوى ، ويتعين أن يكون حكم الإدانة من اجل شهادة الزور أو التزوير باتا إذ بهذا الشرط يمكن القول بان خطأ الحكم المطعون فيه بإعادة النظر قد ثبت على نحو نهائي وانه لا محل لان يثبت عكس ذلك ومن ثم فلا يكفي لتوافر هذه الحالة أن يعترف الشاهد بكذبه ، أو أن ترفع ضده الدعوى دون أن يصدر حكم بات فيها لوفاته أثناء نظرها أو للقضاء بعدم قبولها لسبب ما كالتقادم هذا بالإضافة إلى وجوب أن يكون الحكم بإدانة الشاهد أو الخبير أو تزوير الورقة لاحقا على صدور الحكم المطعون فيه بطلب إعادة النظر وان يكون للشهادة أو تقرير الخبير أو الورقة تأثير في الحكم لما كان ذلك وكانت طالبة إعادة النظر قد استندت في طلبها إلى الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 315 لسنة2003 تجارى جنوب القاهرة ببراءة ذمتها من القرض الذي حصلت عليه من البنك المجني عليه وهو حكم لا يدخل في عداد الأحكام التي عناها الشارع في الحالة الثالثة من المادة 441من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية والتي توجب إعادة النظر ولا يتوافر فيه الشروط التي تستلزمها هذه الحالة فان طلب الالتماس يكون على غير أساس من القانون ويتعين الحكم بعدم قبوله وتغريم الملتمسة خمسة جنيهات عملا بالمادة 449 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية .
( الطعن رقم 45977 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/11/2004 )
2) الموجز :
انتهاء النائب العام إلى رفض طلب التماس إعادة النظر المبنى على الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 441 إجراءات ولزوم عرضه على محكمة النقض وفقا لنص الفقرة الثالثة منها يعد قراراً نهائيا برفضه غير قابل للطعن في الحالة الأولى . تصدى المحكمة له . غير جائز بحث المحكمة الالتماس . شرطه : إحالته من اللجنة المشكلة وفقا للمادة 443 إجراءات إذا رأى النائب العام وجها لقبوله . مخالفة ذلك أثره ؟
القاعدة :
حيث انه عن وجه الالتماس المبنى على الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 441 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية باعتبار أن كلا من الحكم الصادر ببراءة ذمتها في الدعوى رقم 315 لسنة 2003 تجارى جنوب القاهرة وصدور قانون البنوك الجديد رقم 88 لسنة 2003 والذي نص في المادة 133 منه على انقضاء الدعوى العمومية بالسداد أو التصالح يعد واقعة جديدة ظهرت بعد الحكم المطعون فيه فان هذه المحكمة لا ترى موجبا لبحث هذا الوجه – ذلك أن البين من الأوراق أن المكتب الفني للسيد المستشار النائب العام قد اعد مذكرة بالرأي في وجهي الالتماس وانتهى إلى رفضه مع عرض الأوراق على هذه المحكمة للنظر في الالتماس فيما بنى عليه طبقا للقرة الثالثة من المادة 441 من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية باعتبار ان عرض الطب على المحكمة النقض بالنسبة لهذه الحالة أمر لازم وقد وافق السيد النائب العام على ذلك فان تصرفه في الالتماس على هذا النحو يعد بمثابة قرار منه برفض الالتماس المبنى على الحالة الخامسة من نص المادة 441 من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية سالفة الذكر وقراره في هذا الشأن نهائي وغير قابل للطعن ومن ثم يمتنع على المحكمة معاودة بحث هذا الوجه فضلا عن انه لكي ينفتح لهذه المحكمة باب بحث هذا الوجه أن تكون إحالة الالتماس المبنى على هذه الحالة من اللجنة المشكلة وفقا لنص المادة 443 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بناء على طلب النائب العام إذا رأى وجها لقبوله وهو ما لم يتبع في الحالة المعروضة فان هذا أو ذاك مما ينغلق به باب بحث هذا الوجه للالتماس .
( الطعن رقم 45977 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/11/2004 )

تسرى على شركات القطاع الخاص الموكول إليها عمل في الخارج وفي حدود أعمالها وطبيعة نشاطها ولا على السفارات والقنصليات العربية والأجنبية إذا كان التعاقد مع جهات حكومية أو هيئات عامة عربية أو أجنبية وفي الحالات الأخرى التي يصدر بها قرار وزير القوى العاملة والتدريب وفي جميع الأحوال يجب مراعاة حكم المادة 28 مكرر ( 2 ) من هذا القانون وتتولى وزارة القوى العاملة والتدريب عن طريق المكاتب العمالية بالخارج بالتعاون مع وزارة الخارجية متابعة تنفيذ الاتفاقات الدولية والتعاقدات ، المتعقلة بالعمالة المصرية في الخارج وبحث تسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن تنفيذ هذه الاتفاقات والتعاقدات ويضع وزير القوى العاملة والتدريب بالاتفاق من وزيري الخارجية والداخلية الشروط المنظمة لسفر المصريين للعمل في الدول التي لا يشترط لدخولها الحصول على تأشيرة دخول وتتضمن اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها في الإعلانات التي تنشر في مصر عن فرض العمل في الخارج كما تنص المادة 28 مكررا ( 2 ) على أن " تقدم الوزارات والهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام والسفارات والقنصليات وكذلك المدير المختص بالشركة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 28 مكررا ( وهى الشركة المساهمة أو شركة التوصية بالاسم أو الشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة التي تزاول عمليات إلحاق العمال المصريين بالخارج ) إلى وزارة القوى العامة والتدريب نسخة من الطب الوارد للشركة من الخراج بشان توفير فرص عمل وشروطها موثقة من السلطات المختصة كما يقدم نسخة من اتفاقات عقود العمل التي تتم بواسطة الشركة متضمنة تحديد العمل والأجر المحدد له وشروط وظروف أدائه وحقوق والتزامات العامل مع تحديد النظام القانوني الذي يخضع له العقد ويكون للوزارة خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ إخطارها بالاتفاقات أو العقود مستوفاة الاعتراض عليها في حالة مخالفتها للنظام العام والآداب العامة أو لعدم مناسبة الأجر أو لعدم مراعاة القواعد الآمرة لعلاقات العمل طبقا للقانون المصري وإذا انقضت المدة المشار اليها دون اعتراض من الوزارة اعتبرت العقود والاتفاقات المقدمة إليها بحسب الأحوال موافقا عليها ما لم تكن مخالفة للنظام العام والآداب " لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة 28 مكررا ( 2 ) على السياق المتقدم قد استقت من المخاطبين بها شركات القطاع الخاص المصرية الموكول إليها عمل في الخارج وفي حدود أعمالها وطبيعة نشاطها بمعنى أن شركات القطاع الخاص المشار إليها ليست ملزمة باستخراج ترخيص من وزارة القوى العاملة والتدريب وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى ودور المتهمين في إلحاق العمال بالعمل في الخارج وطبيعة شركته وهل هي من شركات القطاع الخاص المصرية الموكول لها عمل في الخارج للوقوف عما إذا كانت معفاة من الترخيص على نحو ما سلف ، فان الحكم يكون قاصرا .
( الطعن رقم 9057 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/4/2005 )
لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة 28 مكررا ( 2 ) على السياق المتقدم قد استقت من المخاطبين بها شركات القطاع الخاص المصرية الموكول إليها عمل في الخارج وفي حدود أعمالها وطبيعة نشاطها بمعنى أن شركات القطاع الخاص المشار إليها ليست ملزمة باستخراج ترخيص من وزارة القوى العاملة والتدريب وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى ودور المتهمين في إلحاق العمال بالعمل في الخارج وطبيعة شركته وهل هي من شركات القطاع الخاص المصرية الموكول لها عمل في الخارج للوقوف عما إذا كانت معفاة من الترخيص على نحو ما سلف ، فان الحكم يكون قاصرا .
( الطعن رقم 9057 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/4/2005 )
لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة 28 مكررا ( 2 ) على السياق المتقدم قد أسقت من المخاطبين بها شركات القطاع الخاص المصرية الموكول إليها عمل في الخارج وفي حدود أعمالها وطبيعة نشاطها بمعنى أن شركات القطاع الخاص المشار إليها 
( الطعن رقم 9057 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/4/2005 )
العمل لدى جهة أجنبية بغير إذن
الموجز:
عمل المصري لدى جهة أجنبية حكومة أو شركة أو هيئة أو مؤسسة أو منظمة أو فرع أو مكتب لها . شرطه . الحصول على إذن سابق من وزير الداخلية .
التأثيم في جريمة العمل لدى تلك الجهات بغير ترخيص . مناطه . أن تكون جهة العمل دولية أو أجنبية .
القاعدة :
حيث أن مفاد نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى من القانون 173 لسنة 1958 على أن " يحظر على كل شخص يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أن يتعاقد للعمل أو يعمل في حكومة أو شركة أو هيئة أو مؤسسة أو منظمة دولية أو أجنبية أو فرع أو مكتب لها دون أن يحصل على إذن سابق من وزير الداخلية سواء كان هذا العمل باجر أو بمكافأة أو بالمجان " . أن مناط التأثيم فيها أن تكون الجهة التي يتعاقد أو يعمل بها الشخص الذي يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية هي جهة دولية أو أجنبية فإذا كانت تلك الجهة شركة أو مؤسسة مصرية فإنها تخرج من مجال التأثيم .
( الطعن رقم 25298 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 15/2/2005 )

2 ) الموجز :
حكم الإدانة . بياناته ؟ المادة 310 إجراءات .
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الدليل جريمة العمل لدى جهة أجنبية دون إذن بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط الواقعة دون إيراد مضمونة ووجه استدلاله به على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية واستظهار أن الجهة التي يعمل بها الطاعن جهة دولية أو أجنبية أو شركة أو مؤسسة مصرية . قصور .
القصور له الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعقلة بمخالفة القانون .
القاعدة :
حيث أن مفاد نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى من القانون 173 لسنة 1958 على أن " يحظر على كل شخص يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أن يتعاقد للعمل أو يعمل في حكومة أو شركة أو هيئة أو مؤسسة أو منظمة دولية أو أجنبية أو فرع أو مكتب لها دون أن يحصل على إذن سابق من وزير الداخلية سواء كان هذا العمل باجر أو بمكافأة أو بالمجان " . أن مناط التأثيم فيها أن تكون الجهة التي يتعاقد أو يعمل بها الشخص الذي يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية هي جهة دولية أو أجنبية فإذا كانت تلك الجهة شركة أو مؤسسة مصرية فإنها تخرج من مجال التأثيم . لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم الابتدائي الذي اعتنق أسبابه الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى إدانة الطاعن في قوله " وحيث أن التهمة ثابتة قبل المتهم حسبما جاء بمحضر الضبط المؤرخ / / 199 مما يتعين معه عقاب المتهم بمواد الاتهام كما أن المتهم لم يدفع عن نفسه الاتهام بثمة دفاع سائغ أو مقبول . ومن ثم تكون التهمة ثابتة في حقه ثبوتا يقينيا كافيا للإدانة عملا بنص المادة 304/ 2 إجراءات ........" لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أوجبت ثبوتا يقينيا كافيا للإدانة عملا بنص المادة 304/ 2 إجراءات ........" لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أوجبت أن يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بيانا تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والأدلة التي استخلصت منها المحكمة الإدانة حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها بها وسلامة مأخذها تمكينا لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة التطبيق القانوني على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم وإلا كان قاصرا وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اكتفي في بيان الدليل بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط الواقعة ولم يورد مضمونه ولم يبين وجه استدلاله به على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة ولم يستظهر أن الجهة التي يعمل بها الطاعن - وهو مصري الجنسية هي جهة دولية أو أجنبية أم هي شركة و مؤسسة مصرية مما يعجز محكمة النقض عن مراقبة صحة التطبيق القانوني على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم – لما كان ذلك فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيبا بالقصور في التسبيب الذي له الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعقلة بمخالفة القانون بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة دون حاجة إلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن الأخرى .
( الطعن رقم 25298 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 15/2/2005 )
أمر بألا وجه
الموجز :
قيد النيابة الواقعة ضد المتهم ، ليست أمرا بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبل غيره ما دامت لم تجر تحقيقا في الدعوى أو تندب لذلك احد رجال الضبط القضائي ولم تصدر فيها أمرا بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية ,
القاعدة :
حيث انه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لسابقة صدور أمر بألا وجه ضمني لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبل المتهم في الجنحتين رقمي ..........لسنة 1988 ، .............لسنة 1988 جنح قسم أول المحلة فانه لما كان الثابت من صورة الجنحة رقم............لسنة 1988 المقدمة من المتهم أن النيابة العامة لم تجر تحقيقا في تلك الدعوى أو تندب لذلك احد رجال الضبط القضائي ولن تصدر فيها أمر بعدم وجود لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية وكان مجرد تأشير وكيل النيابة بقيد الواقعة ضد متهم أخر لا يترتب على ذلك حتما – وبطريق اللزوم العقلي – ذلك الأمر ومن ثم ما يثيره المستأنف في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد ويتعين رفض الدفع .
( الطعن رقم 9399 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 7/2/2005 ) 
2 ) الموجز :
حق النائب العام وحده في إلغاء الأمر الصادر من أعضاء النيابة العامة بعدم وجود لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية في مدة الثلاثة اشهر التالية لصدوره . المادة 211 إجراءات .
حفظ الأوراق من وكيل النيابة المختص بدفتر الشكاوى الإدارية في تاريخ لاحق لتاريخ أمر المحامى العام بحفظها – بعد تحقيق قضائي – يعد تنفيذاً لأمر المحامى العام .
صدور قرار النائب العام بإلغاء ذلك الأمر في اليوم الأخير لمدة الثلاث اشهر .
احتسابه بدء الميعاد من تاريخ الحفظ الأخير . مفاده . صدوره بعد الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 211 إجراءات . اثر ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان المشرع قد خول النائب العام وحده – وفقا للمادة 211 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية – الحق في إلغاء الأمر بعدم وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية الصادر من أعضاء النيابة العامة في مدة الثلاثة اشهر التالية لصدوره ، وكان الثابت من الإطلاع على الأوراق أن لما كان المشرع قد خول النائب العام وحده – وفقا للمادة 211 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية – الحق في إلغاء الأمر بعدم وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية الصادر من أعضاء النيابة العامة في مدة الثلاثة اشهر التالية لصدوره ، وكان الثابت من الإطلاع على الأوراق أن المحامى العام لنيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية قد أمر – بعد تحقيق قضائي باشرته النيابة العامة بمقتضى سلطتها المخولة لها في القانون – بحفظ الأوراق إداريا بتاريخ 5/12/1993 ، فان تأشيرة وكيل النيابة المختص في 7/12/1993 بحفظ الأوراق بدفتر الشكاوى الإدارية لا تعد أن تكون تنفيذا لأمر المحامى العام سالف الذكر لما كان ذلك ، وكان النائب العام لم يصدر قراره بإلغاء ذلك الأمر ويكون الأمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية ما يزال قائما لم يلغ .
( الطعن رقم 11135 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 28/2/2005 )
إيجار أماكن
الموجز :
حكم الإدانة . بيانه ؟ المادة 310 إجراءات .
جريمة منع ورود المياه الرئيسية للاماكن المؤجرة المنصوص عليها بالمادة الأولى من القانون رقم 129 لسنة 1951 المعدل . مناط تحققها ؟
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الدليل بالإحالة إلى محضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونه ووجه استدلاله به على صبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة وعدم استظهار أن المياه التي قطعت عن المكان المؤجر هي المياه الرئيسية الواصلة إليه وسوء قصد الطاعن . يعيبه .
القاعدة :
لما كان قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أوجب في المادة 310 منه أن يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بيانا تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والأدلة التي استخلصت منها المحكمة الإدانة حتى يتضح وجه استدلاله بها وسلامة مأخذها تمكينا لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة صحة التطبيق القانوني على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم وإلا كان قاصرا . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 129 لسنة 1951 قد عاقب من تسبب عمدا بسوء قصد بأية وسيلة في منع ورود المياه الرئيسية عن الأماكن المؤجرة المشار إليها في المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 والذي حل محله القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1959 ثم القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن تأجير وبيع ألاماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر وكان يتعين لقيام الجريمة المشار إليها أن يقع الفعل على المياه الرئيسية كما يلزم لتوافر القصد الجنائي أن يكون التسبب في منع ورود هذه المياه قد وقع عمدا وبسوء قصد لما كان ذلك هذه المياه قد وقع عمدا وبسوء قصد لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اكتفي في بيان الدليل بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط الواقعة لم يورد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بها على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة فضلا عن انه لم يستظهر في مدوناته أن المياه التي قطعت عن المكان المؤجر هي المياه الرئيسية الواصلة إليه ولم يورد ما يثبت سوء قصد الطاعن الأمر الذي يعجز محكمة النقض عن مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم والتقرير برأي فيما يثيره من دعوى الخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يعيبه .
( الطعن رقم 4717 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 16/3/2005 )

( ب )
بناء على أرض زراعية – بنوك – بيئة
بناء على ارض زراعية
الموجز :
التمييز بين الجريمة الوقتية والجريمة المستمرة هو الفعل المعاقب عليه . الأولى تمامها بمجرد ارتكاب الفعل . الثانية تستمر فترة من الزمن . العبرة في الاستمرار هي بتدخل إرادة الجاني في الفعل المعاقب عليه تدخلا متتابعا متجددا .
جريمة التعدي على ارض زراعية بالبناء . من الجرائم الوقتية البسيطة التي تبدأ مدة تقادمها ببدء البناء أو المشروع فيه .
جريمة إقامة بناء دون ترخيص من الجرائم متتابعة الأفعال . خروج القرى من نطاق سريان أحكام قانون تنظيم المباني . علة وأساس ذلك ؟
مثال لتسبيب معيب للرد على الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم .
القاعدة :
حيث أن البين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه انه قد عرض للدفع المبدي من الطاعنة بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة واطرحه في قوله "وكان الثابت من أوراق الدعوى وتقرير الخبير المودع فيها والذي تطمئن إليه المحكمة وتأخذ به وتعول عليه في قضائها وتجعله عمادا لها وإذ كان ذلك وكانت النتيجة النهائية التي انتهى إليها أن الجريمة البناء على الأرض الزراعية التي ارتكبتها المتهمة قد ارتكبتها على عدة مراحل متتابعة وان أخر إجراء فيها هو تكملة السقف والبناء في تاريخ تحرير محضر المخالفة وكانت المحكمة أن ما أتته المتهمة من أفعال متتابعة هي كلها مكونه لنشاط إجرامي واحد وهو البناء على الأرض الزراعية على النحو الذي يخرجها عن طبيعتها مما يكون معه الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى بمضي المدة ورد على غير أساس من الواقع أو القانون متعينا رفضه .........." لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن الفيصل في التمييز بين الجريمة الوقتية والجريمة المستمرة هو الفعل الذي يعاقب عليه القانون فإذا كانت الجريمة تتم وتنتهي بمجرد ارتكاب الفعل كانت وقتية ، أما إذا استقرت الحالة الجنائية فترة من الزمن فتكون الجريمة مستمرة طوال هذه الفترة والعبرة في الاستمرار هنا هي بتدخل إرادة الجاني في الفعل المعاقب عليه تدخلا متتابعا متجددا وكانت الواقعة كما أثبتها الحكم هي أن المتهمة قامت بالتعدي على ارض زراعية بالبناء عليها ومن ثم فهي من الجرائم الوقتية البسيطة التي تبدأ مدة تقادمها ببدء الشروع فيه خاصة وان المادة 156 من قانون الزراعة رقم 116 لسنة 1983 تعاقب على الشروع في التعدي على الأرض الزراعية بالبناء عليها ، ولا يغير من ذلك أن الفعل المادي المكون لتلك الجريمة وهو إقامة البناء يندرج تحت وصف أخر والمتمثل في جريمة إقامة بناء بدون ترخيص ببدء الشروع فيه خاصة وان المادة 156 من قانون الزراعة رقم 116 لسنة 1983 تعاقب على الشروع في التعدي على الأرض الزراعية بالبناء عليها ، ولا يغير من ذلك أن الفعل المادي المكون لتلك الجريمة وهو إقامة البناء يندرج تحت وصف أخر والمتمثل في جريمة إقامة بناء بدون ترخيص - والتي تعد من الجرائم المتتابعة الأفعال – ذلك أن الثابت من الأوراق أن البناء تم في قرية " زويد – التابعة لمركز شبين الكوم " – وكانت المادة 29 من القانون 106 لسنة 1976 في شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983 قد صراحة نصها ووضوح عبارتها على إخراج القرى من نطاق سريان لحكام قانون تنظيم المباني بصفة مطلقة باعتبار انه لا يسرى إلا على عواصم المحافظات والبلاد المعتبرة مدناً طبقا لقانون الحكم المحلى مما لا وجه للقول بقيام جريمة البناء بدون ترخيص .
لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من تقرير الخبير المرفق بالمفردات المضمونة أن الطاعنة قامت بإنشاء قواعد خرسانية على الأرض الزراعية منذ أربعة سنوات سابقة على تحرير محضر المخالفة وأنها عندما قامت باستكمال هذا المبنى في تاريخ تحرير محضر المخالفة قامت الجمعية الزراعية بالناحية بتحرير محضر مخالفة لها بالبناء على ارض زراعية وكان مقتضى ذلك أن فعل الاعتداء على الأرض الزراعية المسند إلى الطاعنة بكون قد تم وانتهى بإقامتها لتلك الأعمدة الخرسانية منذ أربعة سنوات سابقة على تحرير محضر المخالفة وهو ما يمثل فعل التعدي على ارض زراعية ، مما تنقضي معه الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة لمرور أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على ارتكابه ، ولا يغير ن ذلك استكمال الطاعنة للمباني فوق تلك الأعمدة بعد أربعة سنوات من إنشائها إذ لا يعد ذلك – كما سبق البيان – تتابع للأفعال المكونة للجريمة لما كان الأمر كذلك وكان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه ردا على الدفع المبدي من الطاعنة بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم قد جاء على خلاف صحيح القانون ذلك انه اعتبر الجريمة المسندة إلى الطاعنة متتابعة الأفعال فانه قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون مما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعن رقم 6589 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4/9/2005 )
بنوك
الموجز :
مثال لقضاء محكمة النقض في طلب تصالح في جريمتي تسهيل استيلاء والإضرار الجسيم بأموال البنوك .
ارتكاب شركاء الطالب وقائع أخرى لعملاء آخرين لا تتوافر بها شروط وقف التنفيذ أثره : عدم امتداد اثر طلبه إليهم .
القاعدة :
بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه والمداولة : - من حيث أن وقائع الطلب الموجز – بالقدر اللازم لإصدار القرار – في انه بتاريخ 31 من يوليو سنة 2002 صدر حكم محكمة جنايات القاهرة في القضية رقم 390 لسنة 1997 جنايات الأزبكية بمعاقبة الطالب ..............بصفته ممثلا لشركة .............بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة اثني عشر عاما . فضلا عن الغرامة والرد وذلك لما نسب إليه من اشتراكه وآخرين – تمت محاكمتهم في ارتكاب جنايتي تسهيل الاستيلاء على أموال بنك الدقهلية التجاري والإضرار به إضرارا جسيما .........وقد أصبح هذا الحكم نهائيا وباتا بالنسبة للعقوبة السالبة للحرية – الأشغال الشاقة – المحكوم بها بعد الطعن عليه بطريق النقض في الطعن المقيد بجداول محكمة النقض برقم 39618 لسنة 72 ق والذي قضت فيه هذه المحكمة بتاريخ 16 من يناير سنة 2003 بإلغاء ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه من عقوبتي الغرامة والرد ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك .
وإذ تقدم وكيل المحكوم عليه – الطالب – بتاريخ 20 من فبراير سنة 2005 بطلب إلى رئيس مجلس إدارة البنك المصري المتحد – الدقهلية سابقا – بطلب الحصول على عقد صلح موثق في الشهر العقاري مبرم لذمته من أي مديونية للبنك عن ذلك الحساب عملا بنص المادة 133 من القانون رقم 88 لسنة 2003 بشأن البنك المركزي والجهاز المصرفي والمستبدلة بالقانون رقم 162 لسنة 2004 وبعد أن أحيل هذا الطلب للبحث والدراسة تحرر محضر بالتصالح مؤرخ 14 من يونيو سنة 2005 بين الممثل القانوني للبنك ووكيل الطالب بصفته تضمن إقرارا من الأول بان رصيد الحساب رقم 403932 باسم شركة ...........للاستثمار العقاري التي يمثلها الطالب أصبح صفرا ولا يوجد أية مديونيات أخرى حتى تاريخه على الحساب المشار إليه وقد اقر طرفا العقد بان هذا التصالح خاص بهذا الحساب فقط دون غيره من مديونيات أخرى خاصة بالطالب أو شركاته وتم اعتماده من محافظ البنك المركزي في التاريخ ذاته ثم توثيقه بالشهر العقاري بتاريخ 15 من يونيو سنة 2005 بموجب محضر التصديق رقم 108 بدون حرف لسنة2005 هذا وقد طلب محافظ البنك المركزي بكتابه المؤرخ 15 من يونيو سنة 2005 من السيد النائب العام اتخاذ إجراءات وقف تنفيذ العقوبة طبقا لأحكام المادة 133 من قانون البنك المركزي والجهاز المصرفي والنقد الصادر بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 2003 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 162 لسنة 2004 وقد أعدت نيابة الأموال العامة العليا مذكرة برأيها وانتهت إلى موافقة السيد المستشار النائب العام بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة نهائيا وفقا للمادة 133 من قانون البنك المركزي المشار إليه .
وبالجلسة المحددة لنظر الطلب طلبت النيابة العامة والدفاع عن المحكوم عليه وقف تنفيذ العقوبة .
وحيث أن قانون البنك المركزي والجهاز المصرفي والنقد الصادر بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 2003 والمعدل بالقانون رقم 162 لسنة 2004 بعد أن نص في المادة 131 منه على انه لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له وفي المادتين 116 مكرر ، 116 مكرر / أ من قانون العقوبات في نطاق هذا القانون إلا بناء على طلب محافظ البنك المركزي او طلب من رئيس مجلس الوزراء نص في المادة 133 على انه " للبنوك الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون التصالح في الجرائم المشار إليها في المادة 131 منه ولو كان قد صدر بشأنها الطلب المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة وذلك في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى فإذا تم التصالح وفي حالة صيرورة الحكم باتا لا يكون التصالح نافذا إلا إذا قام المحكوم عليه بالوفاء المسبق بمستحقات البنك وفي جميع الأحوال يشترط موافقة مجلس إدارة البنك الدائن على التصالح ويحرر عنه محضر يوقعه أطرافه ويعرض على محافظ البنك المركزي مؤيدا بالمستندات للنظر في اعتماده ولا يكون التصالح نافذا إلا بهذا الاعتماد وتوثيقه ويكون التوثيق بغير رسوم . فإذا لم يوافق مجلس إدارة البنك الدائن على التصالح رغم الوفاء بكامل حقوق البنك يعرض الأمر بناء على طلب ذي الشأن على مجلس إدارة البنك المركزي لاتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا .ويكون لمحضر التصالح في هذه الحالة قوة السند التنفيذي ويتولى المحافظ إخطار النائب العام به . ويعتبر ذلك الإخطار بمثابة تنازل عن الطب المشار إليه في المادة 131 ويترتب عليه انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية عن الواقعة محل التصالح بجميع أوصافها ، وتأمر النيابة العامة بوقف تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها على المتهمين في الواقعة إذا تم التصالح قبل صيرورة الحكم باتا وإذا تم التصالح بعد صيرورة الحكم باتا وكان المحكوم عليه محبوسا نفاذا لهذا الحكم جاز له أن يتقدم إلى النائب العام بطلب لوقف التنفيذ مشفوعا بالمستندات المؤيدة له ويرفع النائب العام الطب إلى محكمة النقض مشفوعا بهذه المستندات وبمذكرة برأي النيابة العامة وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه ويعرض الطب على إحدى الدوائر الجنائية بالمحكمة منعقدة في غرفة مشورة لتأمر – بقرار مسبب – بوقف تنفيذ العقوبات نهائيا إذا تحققت من إتمام التصالح واستيفائه كافة الشروط والإجراءات النصوص عليها في هذه المادة ويكون الفصل في الطلب خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ عرضه وبعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه وفي جميع الأحوال يمتد اثر التصالح من حيث انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية أو وقف تنفيذ العقوبات إلى جميع المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم في ذات الواقعة لما كان ذلك وكان الطالب قد عوقب عن جريمة الاشتراك في الإضرار العمدى بأموال بنك الدقهلية ( البنك المصري المتحد حاليا)
وهى من جرائم التي يجوز فيها التصالح وفقا لنص المادة 133 سالفة الذكر وكان البين من نص هذه المادة أن القانون قد رتب أثارا على التصالح في هذه الجريمة – وغيرها من الجرائم التي أشارت إليها – يختلف حسب ما إذا كان الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة لم يصبح باتا أو انه قد صار كذلك إذ انه في الحالة الأولى يترتب على التصالح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ووقف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وينعقد الاختصاص بوقف التنفيذ للنيابة العامة بينما في الحالة الثانية يقتصر اثر التصالح على وقف تنفيذ العقوبة باعتباره أن صيرورة الحكم نهائيا يكون القضاء في موضوع الدعوى قد حاز قوة الأمر المقضي ويمتنع بذلك العودة إليه مرة أخرى وينعقد الاختصاص بوقف التنفيذ في هذه الحالة لمحكمة النقض – الدائرة الجنائية منعقدة في غرفة مشورة – ولكي ينتج التصالح أثره بوقف التنفيذ في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجب أن يكون المحكوم عليه قد أوفي بكافة مستحقات البنك وكانت العقوبة المحكوم بها على الطالب قد صار الحكم الصادر بها باتا وكان الثابت من الأوراق – على نحو ما سلف إيراده – أن المحكوم عليه قد سدد كافة مستحقات البنك الدائن عن الحساب الذي تمت محاكمته من اجله وصدر عليه الحكم بهذه الصفة قبل التصالح الذي حرر به محضر تم اعتماده من محافظ البنك المركزي وتوثيقه بالشهر العقاري وفقا للقانون وكان الطلب استوفي الإجراءات التي يتطلبها القانون وتوافرت فيه شروط قبوله الإجرائية والموضوعية ومن ثم يتعين قبوله والأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها نهائيا على المحكوم عليه ........فقط دون غيره ممن اشترك معه في الواقعة لان مسئوليتهم لا تقتصر على الواقعة الخاصة بالطالب بل تمتد إلى وقائع أخرى تخص عملاء آخرين جرت محاكمتهم ومعاقبتهم لم يثبت من الأوراق توافر الشروط الموجبة لوقف التنفيذ لهم جميعا .
( الطعن رقم 4 لسنة 2005 تصالح بنوك )
بيئة
الموجز :
الجريمة المعاقب عليها بالمادة 95 من القانون 4 لسنة 1994 بشأن البيئة . من صور جرائم القصد الاحتمالي .
القصد الاحتمالي . ما هيته ؟
القصد الاحتمالي لا يقوم مستقلا بذاته وجوب توافر القصد المباشر . مثال 
عقاب الطاعن بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة عملا بنص المادة 95 من القانون 4 لسنة 1994 دون تدليل على توافر القصد الجنائي المباشر لديه . مخالفة المادة 47 من ذات القانون . قصور .
القاعدة :
لما كان ذلك وكانت هذه المادة إنما هي صورة من الصور التي تطبق فيها نظرية القصد الاحتمالي كما هو الحال في المادة 257 من قانون العقوبات وغيرها من الحالات التي يساءل فيها الجاني أخذا بقصده الاحتمالي وكان القصد الاحتمالي هو توقع النتيجة الإجرامية كأثر ممكن للفعل ثم ثبولها ، بمعنى انه إذا اقترف الجاني فعله يريد تحقيق نتيجة إجرامية معينة ولكن الفعل أفضى إلى نتيجة أخرى اشد جسامة من الأولى وكان في استطاعه الجاني ومن واجبه أن يتوقعها فان القصد الاحتمالي يعد متوافراً لدى الجاني ويكون أساسا لمسئوليته عنها ونفترض فكرة القصد الاحتمالي انه قد توافر لدى الجاني القصد المباشر بالنسبة للنتيجة التي أراد تحقيقها بارتكاب الفعل وهو ما يعنى أن القصد الاحتمالي لا يقوم مستقلا بذاته دون أن يستند إلى قصد مباشر يتوافر لدى الجاني أولا . ومن ثم كان التحقق من توافر القصد المباشر أمرا لابد منه قبل القول بتوافر القصد الاحتمالي ولما كان القصد الجنائي – في كل صوره – يفترض نتيجة ينصرف إليها ويكون أساسا للمسئولية عنها فان اجتماع القصد المباشر والقصد الاحتمالي يفترض حتما نتيجتين أحداهما اشد جسامه من الأخرى فالقصد المباشر ينصرف إلى نتيجة الأقل جسامة بينما ينصرف القصد الاحتمالي إلى النتيجة الأشد جسامه فإذا لم يتوافر القصد المباشر لدى الجاني لان إرادته لم تتجه – عندما اقترف فعله – إلى تحقيق نتيجة إجرامية فلا سبيل إلى توافر القصد الاحتمالي فإذا أفضى الفعل إلى نتيجة إجرامية فلا يسأل عنها سوى مسئولية غير عمديه . لما كان ذلك وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن إصابات المجني عليهم المبينة أسماؤهم بوصف التهمة الأولى المسندة إلى الطاعن والموضحة بالتقارير الطبية والتي أدت بحياة اثنين منهم قد حدثت نتيجة زيادة مستوى النشاط الإشعاعي وتركيزات المواد المشعة في الهواء عن الحد المسموح به بالمخالفة للمادة 47 من القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 في شأن البيئة والتي فرضت المادة 88 من القانون ذاته عقوبتي السجن والغرامة جزاء على مخالفتها ومن ثم فانه كي يصح مؤاخذة الطاعن بالقصد الاحتمالي وتقرير مسئوليته عن إصابة ووفاة المجني عليهم ومعاقبته بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة عملا بالمادة 95 من قانون البيئة سالف الذكر أن يتوافر لدى الطاعن القصد الجنائي المباشر في مخالفة المادة 47 من القانون سالف الإشارة إليه بمعنى أن تكون إرادته قد اتجهت إلى زيادة النشاط الإشعاعي وتركيزات المواد المشعة في الهواء عن الحد المسموح به وان يعنى الحكم لاستظهار هذا القصد ولا يكفي في هذا الصدد أن تكون هذه الزيادة في النشاط الإشعاعي قد تحققت نتيجة فعل عمدي قوامه الامتناع عن القيام بواجب يفرضه قانون البيئة أو قانون تنظيم العمل بالإشعاعات الصادر بالقرار بالقانون رقم 59 لسنة 1960 – والتي فرض لها القانون عقوبة الجنحة - مادام لم يثبت أن إرادة الطاعن قد اتجهت إلى تحقيق هذه النتيجة بزيادة النشاط الإشعاعي وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عاقب الطاعن بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة عملا بنص المادة 95 من القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 في شأن البيئة دون ان يدلل على توافر القصد الجنائي المباشر لديه في مخالفة المادة 47 من ذات القانون . فانه يكون معيبا بقصور في التسبيب جره إلى الخطأ في تطبيق القانون .
( الطعن رقم 56615 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 6/2/2005 )
( ت )
تبديد – تجريف - تربح - تزوير - تعويض - تفتيش - تقرير تخليص - تقسيم - تقليد - تلبس - تهريب جمركي
تبديد 
الموجز :
سلطة محكمة الموضوع في تفسير العقود ؟
قضاء الحكم ببراءة المطعون ضده تأسيسا على أن مبلغ النقود من المثليات لا يصلح محلا للوديعة وان الإيصال لم ينص على رده بذاته فلا يعد عقدا من عقود الأمانة الواردة حصرا في المادة 341 عقوبات . خطأ في القانون .
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع وهى بصدد البحث في تهمة التبديد المنسوبة إلى المتهم تفسير العقد الذي بموجبه تسلم المتهم المبلغ من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية مستندة في ذلك لظروف الدعوى وملابساتها إلى جانب نصوص ذلك العقد إلا انه لما كان يبين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه انه اثبت أن المطعون ضده تسلم بموجب الإيصال موضوع الجريمة مبلغ مقداره عشرة ألاف جنيه من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية بصفة أمانة لرده عند الطلب . لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم قد قضى بتبرئة المطعون ضده من تهمة تبديد المبلغ الذي تسلمه على سبيل الوديعة بمقولة أن الثابت من عبارات الإيصال أن الشئ المودع لديه وهو مبلغ النقود من المثليات ولم ينص في الإيصال على رده بذاته وان الإيصال لا يعد عقدا من عقود الأمانة الواردة في المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات وكان هذا القول من المحكمة غير سديد إذ انه لا يؤثر في أن تسليم الشئ موضوع الإيصال كان على سبيل الوديعة مجرد ورود الوديعة على مبلغ من النقود ينوب بعضها عن بعض مادام أن المطعون ضده لم يكن مأذونا له في استعمال هذا المبلغ من النقود ومن ثم فإذا ما انتهى الحكم إلى أن مبلغ النقود لا يصلح محلا للوديعة والى أن الإيصال موضوع الجريمة لا يعد عقدا من عقود الأمانة الواردة في المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون .
( الطعن رقم 11687 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 21/2/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
قضاء المحكمة الدستورية بعدم دستورية البند ( ج ) من المادة الأولى من قانون الحجز الإداري رقم 308 لسنة 1955 فيما تضمنه من جواز إتباع هيئة الأوقاف المصرية لإجراءات الحجز الإداري عند عدم الوفاء بمستحقاتها . يعد أصلح للممتهم . أساس واثر ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث أن البين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه انه دان الطاعن عن جريمة تبديد أشياء محجوز عليها إداريا لصالح هيئة الأوقاف المصرية استنادا إلى البند ( ج ) من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 في شأن الحجز الإداري المعدل بالقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1958 التي أعطت لوزارة الأوقاف الحق في إتباع إجراءات الحجز الإداري عند عدم الوفاء بما يكون مستحقا لوزارة الأوقاف والذي قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 104 لسنة 23 ق دستورية بتاريخ 9/1/2005 – بعد صدور الحكم المطعون فيه – بعدم دستوريته بما مؤداه انحسار الصفة الإدارية عن إجراءات الحجز التي تتخذها هذه الوزارة – ممثلة في هيئة الأوقاف المصرية – ويجعلها والعدم سواء ، وهو ما يتحقق به معنى القانون الأصلح للطاعن إذ لا يقع الحجز ولا تقوم جريمة تبديد الأشياء المحجوز عليها إداريا ما لم تكن الجهة الحاجزة من الجهات المخولة هذا الحق الأمر الذي يتعين معه نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء ببراءة الطاعن عملا بالفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 .
( الطعن رقم 859 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 23/5/2005 )
تجريف
الموجز :
قضاء المحكمة الدستورية بعدم دستورية المادة 154/3 من القانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966 المعدل فيما نصت عليه من تجريم استخدام الأتربة الناتجة من التجريف . مفاده :
انحسار النموذج التشريعي لهذه الجريمة من افتراض توافر القصد الجنائي . من مجرد استخدام هذه الأتربة . مؤدى ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان ذلك قد صدر حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ 16 من نوفمبر سنة 1996 في القضية رقم 10 لسنة 18 قضائية دستورية عليا ، وقضى بعدم دستورية الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 154 من قانون الزراعة الصادر بالقانون رقم 53 لسنة 1966 المعدل التي تضمنت تجريم استخدام الأتربة الناتجة من التجريف ، وجرى نشر هذا الحكم في الجريدة الرسمية بما يعنى أن الشرعية الدستورية قد انحسرت عن النموذج التشريعي لهذه الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 154 من قانون الزراعة سالف البيان فيما افترضه من توافر القصد الجنائي من مجرد استخدام الأتربة وإذ كان مؤدى هذا الانحسار زوال صفة التجريم عن الفعل بما يغدو الحكم الصادر بإدانة الطاعن عن استخدام الأتربة الناتجة عن التجريف كأن لم تكن ، ومن ثم يتعين القضاء بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وببراءة الطاعن بغير حاجة الى بحث أوجه الطعن .
(الطعن رقم 3664 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 27/3/2005 )
تربح
الموجز :
من المقرر أن جناية التربح المنصوص عليها في المادة 115 من قانون العقوبات تقتضى توافر صفة الموظف العام أو من في حكمه بالمعنى الوارد في المادة 119 مكررا من القانون ذاته في الجاني وان يكون له اختصاص – أيا ما كان قدره ونوعه – بالعمل الذي حصل أو حاول الحصول منه على ربح من ورائه لنفسه أو لغيره ، وهو ما يعنى أن يكون فعل الموظف أو من حكمه هو الذي أدى مباشرة إلى التربح بمعنى وجود علاقة بين إعمال الوظيفة والحصول على الربح . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت محكمة الجنايات قد حصلت انه قر في يقينها واستقر في وجدانها أن الطاعنين "................................" و "....................................." قد اشتركا بطريقي الاتفاق والمساعدة مع الطاعن " ......................................" والمحكوم عليه " ........................................." في تزوير شهادتين الإيداع والمصادقات لكميات من السكر بمخازن شركة " النصر للتصدير والاستيراد " بقصد تظفير الأولين بغير حق من الحصول على ربح تمثل فيما حصلا عليه من حدود ائتمان بضمان البضائع مشمول الشهادات وإرجاء اتخاذ البنوك للإجراءات القانونية لاستيداء قيمتها بما يعنى أن شهادات الإيداع هي التي أدت إلى التربح وذلك بالرغم من الأموال موضوع التربح خاصة بالبنوك التي قدمت إليها الشهادات والتي لا دخل لوظيفة الطاعن "................................." الموظف بشركة " النصر " بها مما لا يصح معه اعتبار تحرير الشهادات في ذاته مما تقوم به جريمة التربح خاصة وان الحكم المطعون فيه يدلل على أن الطاعن "................................." بفرض ثبوت تزويره لشهادات إيداع كمية السكر بشركة " النصر " كان يقصد من تزويرها أن تتم جريمة التربح إذ لم يستظهر الحكم دليل الاتفاق على ذلك ولا يغير من ذلك ما ورد بالحكم من أن الشاهد العميد " عبد السلام محمد رشاد"وكيل إدارة مباحث الأموال العامة قد شهد بان تحرياته دلت على وقوع تواطؤ بين المتهمين دون أن يبين الشاهد صورة هذا التواطؤ وإذ تتأيد التحريات فانه لا يصح الاعتداد بها وحدها في الشهادة لما كان ما تقدم فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة بغير حاجة إلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن الأخرى للمحكوم عليهم وكذا الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة.
( الطعن رقم 28274 لسنة 74 ق جلسة7/12/2004 )
تزوير
الموجز :
الضرر . عنصر من عناصر جريمة التزوير .
افتراض توافر الضرر وتحقق قيامه بالنسبة للمحررات الرسمية دون العرفية بمجرد تغيير الحقيقة فيها .
وجوب استظهار الحكم له في المحررات العرفية عند القضاء بالإدانة . إغفال ذلك . قصور.
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن الضرر عنصر من عناصر جريمة التزوير لا قيام لها بدونه وهو وان افترض توافره وتحقق قيامه بالنسبة للمحررات الرسمية بمجرد تغيير الحقيقة فيها لما في ذلك من تقليل للثقة فيه إلا انه ليس كذلك بالنسبة للمحررات العرفية التي ينبغي أن يترتب على تغيير الحقيقة فيها حصول ضرر بالفعل أو احتمال حصوله لما كان ذلك ، فانه كان يتعين على المحكمة عند القضاء بالإدانة استظهار هذا البيان ولو لم تلتزم بالتحدث عنه صراحة أو استقلالاً ، وإلا كان حكمها مشوبا بالقصور الموجب لنقضه .
( الطعن رقم 2976 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 11/10/204 )

أولا: " أوراق رسمية "
الموجز :
جريمة التزوير في المحررات الرسمية .قيامها . بتغيير الحقيقة بطريق الغش بالوسائل التي نص عليها القانون .
مطابقة ما اثبت بالمحرر للحقيقة وقت تحريره . لا تقوم به جريمة تزويره انتهاء الحكم إلى أن ما اثبت بالشهادات موضوع جريمة التزوير غير مطابق للحقيقة وإغفاله الرد على دفاع الطاعنين المؤيد بالمستندات الدالة على صحة ما دون بها وشهادة موظفي البنك المختصين من معاينتهم التي تثبت صحة الإيداع بما ينفيها . قصور أثاثه إلى فساد في الاستدلال على قيام جريمتي الإضرار والتربح .
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن جريمة التزوير في المحررات الرسمية تتحقق بتغيير الحقيقة بطريق الغش بالوسائل التي نص عليها القانون فإذا ما كان ما اثبت بالمحرر يطابق الحقيقة وقت تحريره فانه لا يقوم التزوير . وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى أن ما اثبت بشهادات إيداع كمية السكر بمخازن شركة " النصر" لا يطابق الحقيقة بالرغم من دفاع الطاعنين المؤيد بالمستندات – والتي أشار إليها الحكم - واخصها التأمين على كميات السكر لدى شركة التأمين وما شهد به بعض موظفي البنوك المختصين من معاينتكم لكميات السكر بشركة " النصر " في وقت معاصر لإصدار هذا الشهادات وإذ لم يرد الحكم على هذه الشهادة ودلالة المستندات التي تثبت صحة الإيداع بما ينفيها فانه يكون قاصرا قصور أثثه إلى فساد الاستدلال على وقوع جريمتي الإضرار والتربح التي أقام الحكم قضاءه فيهما على ما ارتآه من تزوير الشهادات .
( الطعن رقم 28274 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/12/2004 )
ثانيا: " أوراق عرفية "
1 ) الموجز :
تزوير المحررات الصادرة من إحدى الجهات المبينة في المادة 214 مكرر عقوبات المضافة بالقانون 120 سنة 1962 . يعتبر تزويرا في محررات عرفية . وان كانت عقوبته السجن . علة وأساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث أن المادة 214 مكررا من قانون العقوبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 120 لسنة 1962 قد نصت في فقرتها الأولى على أن " كل تزوير أو استعمال يقع في محرر لإحدى الشركات المساهمة أو إحدى الجمعيات التعاونية أو النقابات المنشأة طبقا للأوضاع المقررة قانونا أو إحدى المؤسسات أو الجمعيات المعتبرة قانونا ذات نفع عام عقوبته السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين " فالتزوير الذي يقع في المحررات الصادرة من إحدى هذه الجهات وان كانت عقوبته السجن وهى عقوبة مقررة للجناية وفقا للتعريف الوارد في المادة العاشرة من قانون العقوبات إلا انه يعتبر تزويرا في محررات صفة الموظف العام أو من في حكمه وهى لازمة لإضفاء الرسمية على المحرر – وهو ما فعله بالنسبة للنصوص التي تعاقب على جرائم الرشوة والاختلاس .
( الطعن رقم 29306 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/2/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
الضرر عنصر من عناصر جريمة التزوير .
قضاء الحكم بإدانة الطاعن بتزوير واستعمال محرر لإحدى النقابات المنشأة طبقا للأوضاع المقررة قانونا . دون استظهار ركن الضرر بما يكفي لمواجهة دفاع الطاعن . يعيبه .
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن الضرر من عناصر جريمة التزوير لا قيام لها بدونه وهو وان افترض توافره وتحقق قيامه بالنسبة للمحررات الرسمية بمجرد تغيير الحقيقة فيها لما في ذلك من تقليل الثقة فيها إلا انه ليس كذلك بالنسبة للمحررات العرفية التي ينبغي أن يترتب على تغيير الحقيقة فيها حصول ضرر بالفعل أو احتمال حصوله لما كان ذلك فانه يتعين على المحكمة عند القضاء بالإدانة استظهار هذا الركن – ولو لم تلتزم بالتحدث عنه صراحة واستقلال – وإلا كان حكمها مشوبا بالقصور المستوجب لنقضه . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعن بالاشتراك مع أخر مجهول في تزوير واستعمال محرر لإحدى النقابات الناشئة طبقا للأوضاع المقررة قانونا – ولمشار إليها بالفقرة الأولى من المادة 214 مكررا من قانون العقوبات والتي عامل الطاعن بها - دون استظهار لركن الضرر في جريمة التزوير بما يكفي لمواجهة دفاع الطاعن في هذا الصدد ، ومن ثم يكون الحكم معيبا بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة.
( الطعن رقم 29306 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/2/2005 )
تعويض
الموجز :
التعويضات المنصوص عليها في قوانين الضرائب والرسوم . عقوبة تنطوي على عنصر التعويض . اثر ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن التعويضات المنصوص عليها في القوانين المتعلقة بالضرائب والرسوم ومن بينها قانون الجمارك – الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963 هي من قبيل العقوبات التكميلية التي تنطوي على عنصر التعويض وانه يسرى في شأنها القواعد القانونية العامة في شأن العقوبات وكانت هذه العقوبة لا تقوم إلا على الدعوى الجنائية فان الحكم بالبراءة يشمل حتما عقوبة التعويض التكميلية وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على انه يجوز للخزانة العامة أن تتدخل أمام المحكمة الجنائية بطلب الحكم بهذا التعويض ثم الطعن في الحكم الذي يصدر في شانه فان طعن المدعى بالحقوق المدنية في الحكم المطعون فيه يكون جائزا وقد استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 17258 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/11/2004 )

2 ) الموجز :
براءة المبلغ في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب لانتفاء ركن من أركانها . وجوب بحث مدى توافر الخطأ المدني المستوجب للتعويض في الواقعة التبليغ ذاتها . علة ذلك ؟
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه استظهار ما إذا كان هناك خطا مدني يستوجب مساءلة المطعون ضده بالتعويض عنه أم لا . يعيبه .
القاعدة :
من المقرر انه إذا بنيت براءة المبلغ على انتفاء أي ركن من أركان البلاغ الكاذب فينبغي بحث مدى توافر الخطأ المدني المستوجب للتعويض من عدمه في واقعة التبليغ ذاتها . فالتبليغ خطأ مدني يستوجب التعويض إذا كان صادرا من قبيل التسرع في الاتهام أو بقصد التعريض بالمبلغ ضده والإساءة إلى سمعته أو في القليل عن رعونة أو عدم تبصر . لما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يستظهر ما ذا كان هناك خطأ مدني ضار يستوجب مساءلة المطعون ضده بالتعويض عنه أو لا فانه معيبا بما يتعين معه نقضه في خصوص الدعوى المدنية والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 9559 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 11/4/2005 )
تفتيش
أولا: " التفتيش بغير إذن "
1 ) الموجز :
عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة نزيد على ثلاثة اشهر إذا وجدت دلائل كافية على اتهامه . أساس ذلك ؟
تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح . أيا كان سبب القبض أو الغرض منه . المادة 46 إجراءات .
إباحة التفتيش الوقائي لأي فرد من أفراد السلطة المنفذة لأمر القبض . علة ذلك ؟
لمأمور الضبط القضائي القيام بالتفتيش كإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق أو كإجراء وقائي . ما دام قد وجد مسوغ قانون للقبض .
القاعدة :
لما كانت المادتان 34 ، 35 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا تجيز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يقبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر إذا وجدت دلائل كافية على اتهامه وقد خولته المادة 46 من هذا القانون تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا أيا كان سبب القبض أو الغرض منه وكان سند إباحة التفتيش الوقائي هو انه إجراء تحفظي يسوغ لا فرد من أفراد السلطة المنفذة لأمر القبض القائم به درءا لما قد يحتمل من أن يلحق المتهم أذى بشخصه من شئ يكون معه أو أن يلحق مثل هذا الأذى بغيره ممن يباشر القبض عليه فانه بغير قيام مسوغ القبض القانوني لا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي القيام بالتفتيش كإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق أو كإجراء وقائي .
( الطعن رقم 12734 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 1/11/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
وجوب حمل كل مواطن بطاقة تحقيق شخصية وتقديمها إلى مندوب السلطة العامة متى طلب منه ذلك . المادة 50 الفقرة الثانية من القانون 360 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأحوال المدنية المعدل بالقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1994 .
عدم تقديم البطاقة الشخصية لمندوب السلطة العامة جنحة معاقب عليها بالغرامة . قيام الضابط بالقبض على الطاعن وتفتيشه في هذه الحالة . غير جائز . مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه ذلك . خطأ في تطبيق القانون . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 50 الفقرة الثانية من القانون 360 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأحوال المدنية المعدل بالقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1994 .قد أوجبت على كل مواطن حمل بطاقة تحقيق شخصيته وتقديمها إلى مندوبي السلطة العامة كلما طلب إليه ذلك للإطلاع عليها . وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 68 من هذا القانون قد عاقبت على مخالفة أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 50 المذكورة بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا زيد على مائتي جنيه وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اثبت أن الضابط فتش الطاعن لما طلب إليه تقديم بطاقة تحقيق شخصيته ولم يقدمها . وكانت هذه الجريمة جنحة معاقب عليها بالغارمة وليست من الجنايات ولا الجنح التي يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر مما كان لازمه عدم جواز قيام الضابط بالقبض على الطاعن وتفتيشه وقائيا فان الحكم إذ خالف هذا النظر وجرى في قضائه على صحة هذا الإجراء يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون وتأويله بما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعن رقم 12734 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 1/11/2004 )
3 ) الموجز:
جريمة قيادة مركبة آلية بسرعة تجاوز الحد الأقصى أو قيادتها وهى غير مرخص بها وجريمة عدم تقديم البطاقة الشخصية لمندوب السلطات العامة من غير الجنايات والجنح التي تجيز القبض والتفتيش الوقائي . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في تطبيق القانون وتأويله . أساس ذلك وعلته ؟
القاعدة :
لما كانت المادة 75 من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1973 بإصدار قانون المرور المعدل بالقانون رقم 155 لسنة 1999 قد عاقبت بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قاد مركبة آلية بسرعة تجاوز الحد الأقصى للسرعة المقررة وكذا من قادها وهى غير مرخص بها فضلا عن أن الفقرة الثانية من المادة 50من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1994 في شأن الأحوال المدنية قد أوجبت على كل مواطن تقديم بطاقته الشخصية إلى مندوبي السلطة العامة متى طلب إليه ذلك ، وكانت المادة 68 في فقرتها الثانية من القانون ذاته قد عاقبت كل مخالف لذلك النص بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على مائتي جنيه . وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اثبت أن الضابط قد قام بتفتيش الطاعن عقب مشاهدته له يقود دراجته البخارية بسرعة كبيرة وعدم تقديمه لرخصة التسيير وكذا بطاقة تحقيق شخصيته لعدم حملها ولم تكن هذه الجرائم من الجنايات والجنح التي تبرر القبض والتفتيش مما كان لازمه عدم جواز قيام الضابط بالقبض على الطاعن وتفتيشه وقائيا فان الحكم إذ خالف هذا النظر وجرى في قضائه على صحة هذا الإجراء يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون وتأويله بما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعون رقم 47160 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 15/2/2005 )
ثانيا : " إذن التفتيش . إصداره "
1 ) الموجز :
عدم ايجاب ذكر الاختصاص المكاني والوظيفي لوكيل النيابة مصدر إذن التفتيش .
القاعدة :
من المقرر انه ليس في القانون ما يوجب ذكر الاختصاص الوظيفي والمكاني مقرونا باسم وكيل النيابة الذي الإذن بالتسجيل الضبط والتفتيش وكان الطاعن يسلم في أسباب طعنه أن الذي أصدر هذا الإذن هو الأستاذ / شهاب كريم مدير نيابة بولاق الدكرور المختص وظيفيا ومكانيا بإصداره فان النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير مقترن بالصواب .
( الطعن رقم 41523 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 3/10/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
عدم جواز إصدار إذن التفتيش إلا لضبط جريمة واقعة بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها إلى المأذون بتفتيشه . إصداره لضبط جريمة مستقبلة . غير جائز . ولو قامت التحريات والدلائل الجدية على أنها ستقع بالفعل .
مثال لتسبيب معيب للرد على الدفع ببطلان إذن النيابة العامة بالتفتيش في جريمة إسقاط امرأة حبلى لصدوره عن جريمة مستقبلة .
القاعدة :
وحيث انه كان يبين من مطالعة محضر الجلسة أن الحاضر مع الطاعن دفع ببطلان إذن التفتيش لصدوره عن جريمة مستقبلة لم تكن قد وقعت قبل صدوره . وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض إلى دفاع ورد عليه في قوله " وحيث انه عن الدفع ببطلان إذن النيابة العامة لصدوره عن جريمة مستقبلة .......فالثابت من الأوراق أن الضابط .................رئيس قسم مكافحة جرائم الآداب العامة قد استصدر إذنا من النيابة العامة بتاريخ 17/ابريل سنة 2003 لتفتيش شخص وعيادة المتهم الأول بعد أن دلت تحرياته السرية على انه يقوم بعمليات إجهاض للنسوة الساقطات الأتي حملن سفاحا ، وإذ كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المتهمة الثانية قد ذهبت إلى عيادة المتهم الأول بتاريخ 17 ابريل سنة 2003 وانه أعطاها كبسولة عقار البروستين E 2 المخلق صناعيا حسبما قررت ................،...................وكان إذن النيابة العامة قد صدر بتاريخ 17 ابريل سنة 2003 الساعة الواحدة وخمس وأربعون دقيقة ، وكان الثابت من أقوال الطبيب الشرعي أن ذلك العقار يمكن أن يؤتى آثاره بعد كبسولة واحدة حسب الحالة وهو ما مفاده أن الجريمة قد تمت قبل صدور إذن النيابة ومن ثم فان إذن النيابة العامة قد صدر لضبط جريمة تحقق وقوعها من مقارفها لا لضبط جريمة مستقبلة أو محتملة ومن ثم فان ما يثيره المتهمين الأول والثانية في هذا الصدد لا يكون له محل إذ هو لا يعدو أن يكون مجادلة حول حق محكمة الموضوع في تفسير عبارات محضر التحريات بما لا خروج فيه عن معناها " . لما كان ذلك ، وكان يبين من الإطلاع على المفردات التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها إلى ملف الطعن تحقيقا له انه في الساعة الحادية عشر صباح يوم 17 ابريل سنة 2003 حرر الرائد .......................رئيس قسم مكافحة جرائم الآداب – شاهد الإثبات الأول – محضرا بتحرياته أورد فيه ما مؤداه انه علم من تحرياته أن الطاعن يجرى بعيادته الخاصة عمليات إجهاض للنسوة اللاتي حملن سفاحا وطلب الإذن بتفتيش شخصه وعيادته وضبطه ومن يتواجد من النسوة حال إجرائهن لعمليات الإجهاض ، وتضمنت شهادة شهود الإثبات الثالثة والرابع والخامس ...................،........................،..... ...................- وكذا أقوال المتهمة الثانية قولهم أن بدء ذهاب الأخيرة إلى الطاعن بعيادته كان يوم 17 من ابريل سنة 2003 الساعة الثانية ظهرا وأعطاها قرص عقار E 2 المسبب للإجهاض ثم توالى ذهابها للطاعن بعيادته يومي 19 ، 20 من ابريل سنة 2003 وتناولت في كل مرة قرص من ذات العقار بمعرفة الطاعن وحال ذهابها للطاعن يوم 21 من ابريل سنة 2003 تم ضبطهما معا بعيادته بمعرفة الشاهدين الأول والثاني – الضابطين ..................،........................ – وحال عرض المتهمة الثانية على النيابة بتاريخ 22 ابريل سنة 2003 سقط الجنين متوفيا من اثر العقار الذي تناولته بمعرفة الطاعن لما كان ذلك وكان من المقرر أن الإذن بالتفتيش إنما هو إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق لا يصح قانونا إصداره إلا لضبط جريمة " جناية أو جنحة " واقعة بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها إلى المأذون بتفتيشه . ولا يصح بالتالي إصدار إذن التفتيش لضبط جريمة مستقبلة ولو قامت التحريات والدلائل الجدية على أنها ستقع بالفعل لما كان ما تقدم فان الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض الدفع وإدانة الطاعن استنادا إلى ما أورده – على غير سند صحيح من الأوراق – يكون معيبا بما يستوجب نقضه والإعادة .
( الطعن قم 3126 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/3/2005)
تقرير تلخيص
الموجز :
عدم التزام محكمة الجنايات بوضع تقرير تخليص أو تلاوته بالجلسة . اقتصار ذلك على محكمة الجنح المستأنفة . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن المادة 411 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على انه ( يضع احد أعضاء الدائرة المنوط بها الحكم في الاستئناف تقريرا موقعا عليه منه ، ويجب أن يشمل هذا التقرير ملخص وقائع الدعوى وظروفها وأدلة الثبوت والنفي وجميع المسائل الفرعية التي رفعت والإجراءات التي تمت . وبعد تلاوة هذا التقرير وقبل إبداء رأى في استئنافه ثم يتكلم بعد ذلك باقي الخصوم ، ويكون المتهم آخر من يتكلم ثم تصدر المحكمة حكمها بعد إطلاعها على الأوراق ) وإذ كان هذا النص واردا في الباب الثاني في الاستئناف من الكتاب الثالث في طرق الطعن في الأحكام من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فان البين من استقرائه أن المخاطب به هو محكمة الجنح المستأنفة دون غيرها وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا من محكمة الجنايات فلا ينطبق عليها الحكم الوارد في نص المادة 411 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ومن ثم فلا تلتزم محكمة الجنايات بوضع تقرير تخليص أو تلاوته بالجلسة ومن ثم فان منعي الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا محل له .
( الطعن رقم 3715 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 28/11/2004 )
تقسيم
الموجز :
الحكم بعدم دستورية الفقرة الثانية من المادة 156 من القانون رقم 116 لسنة 1983 أصلح للمتهم في جريمة تقسيم ارض زراعية . علة ذلك ؟
لمحكمة النقض نقض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم . المادة 35 من القانون 57 لسنة 1959 .
القاعدة :
حيث انه يبين من الأوراق أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت على الطاعنة عن جريمة تقسيم ارض زراعية بغير ترخيص ، وطلبت النيابة العامة عقابها بمواد قانون الزراعة رقم 53 لسنة 1966 المعدل بالقانون رقم 116 لسنة 1983 ومحكمة أول درجة قضت بحبسها شهر وتغريمها عشرة ألاف جنيه والإزالة . استأنفت وقضى في استئنافها بقبوله شكلا وتعديل والاكتفاء بحبسها أسبوعين وإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس والتأييد فيما عدا ذلك . لما كان ذلك وكان قد صدر في أغسطس سنة 1996 حكم المحكمة الدستورية في القضية رقم 37 لسنة 15 قضائية دستورية وقضى بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 156 من قانون الزراعة سالفة الذكر فيما تضمنته من عدم جواز وقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المقضي بها في جريمة تقسيم ارض زراعية بغير ترخيص وعودة السلطة التقديرية إلى القاضي في هذا الصدد بما يغدو به قضاء محكمة الدستورية المار في حكم القانون الأصلح للمتهمة وهو ما يخول لمحكمة النقض بالتالي أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها عملا بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 .
( الطعن رقم 22835 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 14/2/2005 )

تقليد
1 ) الموجز :
النعي بعدم كفاية الأدوات المضبوطة بحانوت الشاهد لتقليد العملة وأنها مما تحويه كافة المنازل عادة . جدل موضوعي . غير جائز أمام النقض .
القاعدة :
حيث أن ما يثيره الطاعن حول الأدوات التي ضبطت بحانوت الشاهد الأول من أنها لا تكفي وحدها دون جهاز المسح الضوئي في عملية تقليد العملة الورقية و وان هذه الأجهزة مما تحويه كافة المنازل عادة فانه لا يعدو أن يكون جدلا موضوعيا مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام هذه المحكمة .
( الطعن رقم 19775 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 4/4/2005 ) 
2 ) الموجز :
حق المؤلف وحده في استغلال مصنفه ماليا . لا يجوز لغيره مباشرته دون إذن كتابي منه ممن يخلفه . أساس ذلك ؟
وجوب تضمن الإذن طريقة ونوع ومدة الاستغلال .
للمؤلف الحق في نشر مصنفه واستغلاله بأية طريقة . للغير حق الاستغلال . شرطه الحصول على إذن كتابي سابق منه حال حياته أو ممن يخلفه بعد وفاته .
الاعتداء على حق المؤلف في استغلال مصنفه يعد عملا غير مشروع مكون لجريمة التقليد المعاقب عليها بالمادة 47 من القانون 354 لسنة 1954 .
القاعدة :
لما كان قانون حماية المؤلف الصادر بالقانون رقم 354 لسنة 1954 المعدل بالقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1992 يقرر بمقتضى مادته الثانية الحماية لصالح مؤلفي المصنفات المكتوبة المبتكرة في الآداب والفنون والعلوم ويبين من الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة أن للمؤلف وحده حق استغلال مصنفه ماليا ولا يجوز لغيره مباشرة هذا الحق إلا بعد الحصول على إذن كتابي من صاحب حق الاستغلال المالي للمصنف الأصلي أو خلفائه ويتضمن الإذن طريقة ونوع ومدة الاستغلال كما يبين من البند الثاني من المادة السادسة أن حق المؤلف في الاستغلال يتضمن " نقل المصنف إلى الجمهور بطريقة غير مباشرة بنسخ صورة منه تكون في متناول الجمهور ، سواء تم ذلك بطريقة الطباعة أو الرسم أو الحفر أو التصوير أو الصب في قوالب أو التسجيل أو النسخ أو التثبيت على اسطوانات أو أشرطة مسموعة أو مرئية أو بأية طريقة أخرى " كما تنص المادة 37 في فقرتها الأولى على أن " للمؤلف أن ينقل إلى الغير كل أو بعض حقوق الاستغلال المبينة بالمواد 5 ، 6 ، 7 من هذا القانون " فان مفاد ذلك أن المشرع قد حرص على أن يكون للمؤلف وحده حق في تقرير نشر مصنفه واستغلاله بأية طريقة وعلى ألا يكون لغيره مباشرة حقه في الاستغلال على أية صورة دون الحصول على إذن كتابي سابق منه حال حياته أو ممن يخلفه بعد وفاته ، وتعاقب المادة 47 من ذات القانون على مخالفة ذلك بما نصت عليه من أن " يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة آلاف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب احد الأفعال الآتية : أولا: من اعتدى على حق من حقوق المؤلف المنصوص عليها في المواد 5 ، 6 ، 7 من هذا القانون .
ثانيا : .................... ثالثا: من باع أو عرض للبيع أو للتداول أو الإيجار مصنفا مقلدا مع علمه بتقليده . رابعا ..................الخ .
( الطعن رقم 9784 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 8/5/2005 )
تلبس
الموجز :
عدم تبين الضباط أمر المخدر أو محتوى اللفافة قبل فضها وتخلى الطاعن عن الحقيبة لاستشعاره تفتيش الضابط لها حتما ضمن حقائب باقي ركاب السيارة الأجرة لا تقوم به حالة التلبس ولا تنبئ عن موضوع جريمة تبيح القبض على المتهم وتفتيشه . مثال .
القاعدة :
حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما مجمله " أن المتهم " ......................" استقل سيارة أجرة من "ملوى " إلى" القاهرة " وكان يحمل حقيبتين الأولى في يدهه وتحوى بعض الملابس والأوراق الخاصة به وبعمله وظلت معه أثناء استقلاله للسيارة والثانية حقيبة سوداء بها بعض الملابس وكتب قانونية وأسفل ما تقدم لفافتين كبيرتين بداخل كل منهما كمية كبيرة من نبات " الحشيش " المخدر قام بوضعها بحقيبة السيارة الخلفية وفي الطريق وعند كمين " العياط " على طريق "مصر أسيوط " الزراعي استوقف الملازم أول "................... ....." السيارة للوقوف على أشخاص مستقليها فنزلوا جميعا من السيارة وحمل كل منهم حقيبته إلا المتهم الذي ترك الحقيبة السوداء محاولا التنصل منها إلا أن قائد السيارة وبعض الركاب أكدوا أن الحقيبة تخص المتهم وأنها كانت بحوزته قبل استقلاله للسيارة وانه وضعها بنفسه في حقيبة السيارة وهنا استراب الضابط في أمر تلك الحقيبة واعتبرها من المتروكات التي تخلى عنها حائزها اختياريا وقام بفضها وتبين وجود كمية من النبات المخدر لا بها وبمواجهة المتهم انهار واقر للضابط بحيازته " وعول الحكم في إدانة الطاعن على ما أسفر عنه الضبط باعتبار الجريمة متلبس بها وذلك بعد عرض للدفاع ببطلان إجراءات القبض واطرحه في قوله " من حيث انه من المقرر قانونا أن إيقاف مأمور الضبط القضائي لسيارة معدة للإيجار وهى سائرة في طريق عام بقصد مراقبة تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح في شأنها واتخاذ إجراءات التحري للبحث عن مرتكبي الجرائم كما هو الحال في دعوانا الماثلة لا ينطوي على تعرض لحرية الركاب الشخصية ولا يعتبر في ذاته قبضا في صحيح القانون والثابت من التحقيقات أن ركاب السيارة بعد أن غادروها بما فيهم المتهم وحمل كل منهم ما يخصه من حقائب كانت بحقيبة السيارة تبين لضابط الواقعة أن هناك حقيبة تركها صاحبها متنصلا منها ولم يدع أحدا سواء السائق أو الركاب ملكيته لها فأصبحت في حكم المتروكات والأموال المباحة التي يجعل لرجل الضبط إزاء هذا التنكر لها والتنصل منها أن يفضها لاستجلاء أمرها والوقوف على محتوياتها إذ قد يكون فيها ما تعد حيازته جريمة أو يشكل خطرا على الأرواح أو الأموال أو الأمن العام فتبين أن بداخلها لفافتي النبات المخدر وبهذا تكون بصدد مظاهر خارجية تنبئ بذاتها عن وقوع جريمة وأدركها الضابط بحاسة من حواسه – النظر – وبوسيلة مشروعة وتتوافر بها حالي التلبس كما هي معرفه في القانون إذ التلبس حالة عينية تلازم الجريمة لا شخص مرتكبها ومن ثم تلتفت المحكمة عما أثاره الدفاع بشأن بطلان الاستيقاف والتفتيش وما تلاهما من إجراءات " وإذ كان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه في معرض بيانه لواقعة الدعوى وما حصله من أقوال الضابط على السياق المتقدم – لا يبين منه أن الضابط قد تبين أمر المخدر أو محتوى اللفافة قبل فضها كما وان تخلى الطاعن عن الحقيبة كان إجباريا وليس اختياريا إذ انه لم يتخلى عنها إلا بعد أن استشعر أن الضابط لا محال من القيام بتفتيش حقائب الركاب جميعا فان الواقعة على هذا النحو لا تعد من حالات التلبس المبينة بطريق الحصر في المادة 30 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولا تعد – في صورة الدعوى – من المظاهر الخارجية التي تنبئ بذاتها عن وقوع الجريمة وتبيح بالتالي لمأمور الضبط القضائي القبض على المتهم وتفتيشه .
( الطعن رقم 63297 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 3/5/2005 )
تهريب جمركي
1 ) الموجز :
الإقليم الجمركي . ما هيته في مفهوم المواد الثلاث الأول من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963 ؟
القاعدة :
حيث انه يبين من نصوص المواد الثلاث الأولى من قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963 انه يقصد بالإقليم الجمركي هو الحدود السياسية الفاصلة بين جمهورية مصر والدول المتاخمة وكذلك شواطئ البحار المحيطة بالجمهورية وضفتا قناة السويس وشواطئ البحيرات التي تمر بها هذه القناة.
( الطعن رقم 17783 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 21/12/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في جرائم التهريب الجمركي أو مباشرة إجراءات بدء تسييرها أمام جهات التحقيق أو الحكم قبل صدور طلب كتابي من وزير المالية أو من ينيبه غير جائز . المادة 124 مكررا من القانون 66 لسنة 1963 المعدل .
النص في الحكم على صدور الطلب . بيان جوهري لا يغنى عنه صدوره من جهة الاختصاص . إغفال ذلك : يبطله .
القاعدة :
لما كان مؤدى ما نصت عليه الفقرة الأولى من المادة 124 مكررا من قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1993 والمعدل بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1980 من انه لا يجوز رفع الدعوى العمومية أو اتخاذ أية إجراءات في جرائم التهريب إلا بناء على طلب وزير المالية أو من ينيبه " هو عدم جواز تحريك الدعوى الجنائية أو مباشرة أي إجراء من إجراءات بدء تسييرها أمام جهات التحقيق أو الحكم قبل صدور طلب كتابي من وزير المالية أم من ينيبه في ذلك وإذ كان هذا البيان من البيانات الجوهرية التي يجب أن يتضمنها الحكم لاتصاله بسلامة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية فان إغفاله يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم ولا يغنى عن النعي عليه بالحكم أن يكون ثابتا بالأوراق صدور مثل هذا الطلب من جهة الاختصاص لما كان ما تقدم ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من الإشارة إلى أن الدعوى الجنائية قد أقيمت بطلب كتابي من وزير المالية أو من يفوضه في ذلك فانه يكون مشوبا بالبطلان مما يتعين معه نقضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 37965 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 17/1/2005 )
( ح )
حكم
أولا: " إصداره "
1 ) الموجز :
العبرة فيما يقضى به الحكم هو بما ينطق به القاضي بالجلسة العلنية مغايرة منطوق الحكم بالنموذج المطبوع لما أثبته القاضي برول ومحضر الجلسة ونطق به لا تنال من سلامة الحكم لكونه من قبيل السهو .
القاعدة :
وحيث أن البين من الإطلاع على الأوراق انه وان جاء منطوق الحكم المطعون فيه بالنموذج المطبوع المحرر عليه ناصا على قبول المعارضة شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضها وتأييد الحكم المعارض فيه إلا أن الثابت برول الجلسة الموقع عليه من رئيس الهيئة والمرفق صورته الرسمية بالأوراق – وبمحضر الجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه انه صدر بقبول المعارضة شكلا وفي موضوعها بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبقبول الاستئناف شكلا ورفضه موضوعا وبتأييد الحكم المستأنف وإذ كانت العبرة فيما يقضى به الحكم هي بما ينطق به القاضي بالجلسة العلنية عقب سماع الدعوى فان إثبات المنطوق على النحو المتقدم برول الجلسة الموقع عليه من رئيس الهيئة وبمحضر تلك الجلسة دليل على النطق به على هذا النحو مما مؤداه أن المنطوق الوارد بورقة الحكم وهى نموذج مطبوع لا يعدو أن يكون من قبيل السهو الذي لا يغير من حقيقة الواقع ولا ينال من سلامة الحكم .
( الطعن رقم 21527 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 2/12/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
اشتراط إجماع قضاة المحكمة الاستئنافية عند تشديد العقوبة أو إلغاء حكم البراءة قصره على حالات الخلاف بينها وبين محكمة أول درجة في تقدير الوقائع والأدلة والعقوبة .
النظر في استواء حكم القانون . لا يحتاج إلى إجماع .
قضاء الحكم الاستئنافي الغيابي المعارض فيه وفقا لصحيح القانون بجعل العقوبة الحبس ستة اشهر بعد نزول محكمة أول درجة عن هذه المدة كحد أدنى لعقوبة الحبس في جريمة إقامة مصانع أو قمائن طوب في الأرض الزراعية – لا يتطلب إجماع أراء قضاة المحكمة .علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان نص الشارع في المادة 417 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على وجوب إجماع قضاة المحكمة الاستئنافية عند تشديد العقوبة أو إلغاء حكم البراءة إنما هو مقصور على حالات الخلاف بينها وبين محكمة أول درجة في تقدير الوقائع والأدلة وان تكون هذه الوقائع والأدلة كافية في تقرير مسئولية المتهم واستحقاقه للعقوبة أو إقامة التناسب بين هذه المسئولية ومقدار العقوبة ، وكل ذلك في حدود القانون إيثارا من الشارع لمصلحة المتهم فاشتراط إجماع القضاة قاصر على حالة الخلاف في تقدير الوقائع والأدلة وتقدير العقوبة ، أما النظر في استواء حكم القانون فلا يصح أن يرد عليه خلاف والمصير إلى تطبيقه على وجهه الصحيح لا يحتاج إلى إجماع بل لا يتصور أن يكون الإجماع ذريعة إلى تجاوز حدود القانون أو إغفال حكم من أحكامه ؟. لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة 157 من القانون رقم 116 لسنة 1983 قد جعلت الحد الأدنى لعقوبة الحبس في جريمة إقامة مصانع أو قمائن طوب في الأرض الزراعية هي ستة اشهر وكان حكم محكمة أول درجة نزل بتلك العقوبة عن الحد الأدنى فاستأنفت النيابة هذا الحكم للخطأ في تطبيق القانون وقضى الحكم الاستئنافي الغيابي المعارض فيه – وفقا لصحيح القانون – بجعل عقوبة الحبس ستة اشهر فانه يكون قائما على النظر في استواء حكم القانون وهو ما لا يقضى صدور الحكم في المعارضة الاستئنافية بإجماع أراء قضاة المحكمة ومن ثم فلا يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه عدم النص على صدوره بإجماع الآراء.
( الطعن رقم 17875 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 5/12/2004 )
3 ) الموجز :
وجوب صدور أحكام المحاكم الابتدائية من ثلاثة أعضاء تعلق هذا التشكيل بأسس النظام القضائي تضمين الحكم ما يفيد صدوره من أربعة أعضاء أثره : بطلان الحكم . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث أن المادة التاسعة من قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 بشأن السلطة القضائية قد نصت على أن تصدر أحكام المحاكم الابتدائية من ثلاثة أعضاء وكان التشكيل الذي نصت عليه هذه المادة مما يتعلق بأسس النظام القضائي ويترتب على مخالفته بطلان الحكم لما كان ذلك . وكان الثابت من بيانات الحكم المطعون فيه ومن محضر جلسة النطق به أن الهيئة التي أصدرته مشكلة برئاسة ................وعضوية رئيس المحكمة .....................وكل من القاضيين ....................و .....................، خلافا لما أوجبه القانون فان هذا الحكم يكون باطلاً .
( الطعن رقم 24998 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 28/2/2005 )
ثانيا: " التوقيع عليه "
الموجز :
كفاية توقيع الأحكام الجنائية من رئيس المحكمة وكتابها عدم لزوم توقيع القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم على مسودته .
متى يشترط توقيع احد القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة على مسودة الحكم ؟
القاعدة :
من المقرر انه لا يلزم في الأحكام الجنائية أن يوقع القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم على مسودته بل يكفي أن يحرر الحكم ويوقعه رئيس المحكمة وكاتبها ولا يوجب القانون توقيع احد من القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة على مسودة الحكم إلا إذا حصل له مانع من حضور تلاوة الحكم عملا بنص المادة 170 من قانون المرافعات المدنية .
( الطعن رقم 45274 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 20/4/2005 )
ثالثا: " وصف الحكم "
الموجز :
العبرة في وصف الحكم انه حضوري أو غيابي هي بحقيقة الواقع في الدعوى لا بما تذكره المحكمة .إلا عن المدعى المدني المتهم بالجلسة في مواجهة النيابة العامة . الحكم الابتدائي الصادر ضده في حقيقته غيابيا . 
متى يعتبر الحكم حضوريا بمقتضى المادة 238/2 إجراءات جنائية ؟
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه لما شاب الحكم الابتدائي من خطأ في تطبيق القانون بقضائه بعدم جواز نظر المعارضة . حق محكمة النقض في نقض الحكم المطعون فيه لمصلحة المتهم وإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أول درجة للفصل في موضوعها .
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن العبرة في وصف الحكم انه حضوري أو غيابي هي بحقيقة الواقع في الدعوى لا بما تذكره المحكمة ولما كان البين من الأوراق – كما سبق البيان – تخلف المحكوم عليه عن الحضور بجلستي المحاكمة أمام محكمة أول درجة وان إعلانه بالجلسة الأخيرة – والذي أجرى بمعرفة المدعى بالحق المدني – والصادر فيها الحكم الابتدائي لم يتم لشخصه – بل في مواجهة النيابة العامة – وذلك على ما يبين من ورقة الإعلان المرفقة بالمفردات المضمونة – وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 238 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية توجب لاعتبار الحكم حضوريا أن تكون ورقة التكليف بالحضور قد سلمت لشخص الخصم ولم يقدم عذرا يبرر غيابه ومن ثم فان الحكم الابتدائي يكون في حقيقته غيابيا وان قضت المحكمة بأنه حضوري اعتباري وقابلا للمعارضة فيه وكانت محكمة أول درجة قضت في معارضة المطعون ضده في هذا الحكم بعدم جواز نظرها وعلى خلاف صحيح القانون ، الأمر الذي منعها من نظر موضوع المعارضة وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يعرض لما شاب الحكم الابتدائي من خطأ في تطبيق القانون فيما قضى به في معارضة المطعون ضده رغم أن الاستئناف يقتصر في موضوعه على قضاء الحكم في هذا الصدد فانه يكون قد خالف القانون مرة ثانية . لما كان ذلك وكان لهذه المحكمة طبقا لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم إذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت فيه انه مبنى على مخالفة القانون أو على خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والإعادة لمحكمة أول درجة للفصل في معارضة المطعون ضده .
( الطعن رقم 30879 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 5/12/2004 )
رابعا: " تسبيبه . تسبيب معيب "
1 ) الموجز :
القضاء ببراءة المتهمين من التهم الثلاث بأسباب تنصرف إلى التهمتين الأولى والثانية فقط . قصور .
القاعدة :
لما كان مقتضى ذلك أن الحكم قد قضى ببراءة المتهمين من التهم الثلاث ورفض الدعوى المدنية استنادا إلى أسباب تنصرف كلها إلى التهمتين الأولى والثانية دون الثالثة فانه يكون مشوبا بالقصور في تسبيبه وفي ذلك ما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه فيما قضى به في الدعوى المدنية وألزمت المطعون ضدهم المصاريف المدنية .
( الطعن رقم 21153 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 18/11/2004 )

تعويل الحكم في إدانة الطاعنين على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة المدنية برد وبطلان المحرر دون ان يتحرى بنفسه أوجه الإدانة . قصور .
القاعدة :
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عول في إدانة الطاعنين على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة المدنية برد وبطلان المحرر دون أن يتحرى بنفسه أوجه الإدانة فانه يكون قاصرا في استظهار أركان جريمة التزوير في المحرر بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 12731 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 19/4/2005 )
3 ) الموجز :
إطلاق الحكم الحديث عن المتهمين والوقائع واقتصاره على نعتهم إجمالا بسوء السلوك واستعراضه أدلة الثبوت دون أن يجمع الوقائع المنسوبة لكل منهم في سياق متصل يكشف عن ظروف وتاريخ كل واقعة وصلتها بغيرها ومدى تحقق الارتباط لإعمال أثره . قصور.
القاعدة :
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى بالنسبة للطاعنين وباقي المحكوم عليهم حسبما استخلصه وقر في عقيدته قد أطلق الحديث في جميع الوقائع المنسوبة لواحد وثلاثين متهما في عموم ، نعت فيه بإجمال المتهمين بسوء السلوك لارتكابهم جرائم الرشوة والاختلاس وحيازة المخدر والتنقيب على الآثار ونقلها وتهريبها وغسيل الأموال ثم عرض لما جاء بالتحريات والتسجيلات وما تلاها من إجراءات وأقوال شهود الإثبات وباقي الأدلة ،دون أن يجمع كل الوقائع المسندة إلى كل متهم في سياق واحد متصل يكشف فيه عن ظروف وتاريخ كل واقعة ومدى صلتها بغيرها للوقوف على مدى تحقق الارتباط فيما بين الوقائع المجرمة ولإعمال اثر ذلك في تقدير العقوبة بتوقيع أشدها . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74ق جلسة 7/6/205 )
خامسا: " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل "
1 ) الموجز:
الخطأ القانوني في حكم البراءة . لا يعيبه متى كانت البراءة . مؤسسة على عدم ثبوت التهمة في حق المتهم .
القاعدة :
لما كان الخطأ القانوني في الحكم بالبراءة – بفرض ثبوته – لا يعيبه مادام قاضى الموضوع قد عول في تكوين عقيدته بتبرئة المتهم – المطعون ضده – على عدم اطمئنانه إلى ثبوت التهمة في حقه بعد أن الم بأدلة الدعوى ووازنها ولم يقتنع وجدانه بصحتها مما لا تجوز معه مصادرته في اعتقاده فان تعييب الحكم المطعون فيه بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون يكون غير منج ويكون النعي في هذا الشأن غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 9131 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 3/1/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
التناقض الذي يعيب الحكم . ما هيته ؟
إيراد الحكم أن إصابة المجني عليه بقدمه رغم أنها بتر بإصبع منها لا يعيبه . لانصراف لفظ القدم إذا ما ورد مطلقا لأي جزء منه . أساس ذلك ؟
المنازعة في صورة الواقعة كما اعتنقتها المحكمة . جدل موضوعي . غير جائز أمام النقض.
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن التناقض الذي يعيب الحكم ويبطله هو الذي يقع بين أسبابه بحيث ينفي بعضها ما أثبته البعض الأخر ولا يعرف أي الأمرين قصدته المحكمة ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص في إدانته للطاعن إلى اعتناق صورة واحدة للواقعة حاصلها أن الطاعن اعتدى على المجني عليه بالضرب بواسطة ماسورة حديدية على قدمه اليسري فحدثت نتيجة ذلك ، كما جاء بالتقرير الطبي الشرعي إصابة بالإصبع الأوسط به ترتب عليها بتره مما يعتبر عاهة مستديمة بنسبة 3 % ولم يخطئ الحكم إذا كان في موضع منه ذكر أن الإصابة بالقدم ذلك أن القدم وهو ما يطأ الأرض من رجل الإنسان يشمل الأصابع التي هي جزء منه وينصرف لفظه إذا ورد مطلقا إلى أي لجزء منه . لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم قد ساق على ثبوت الواقعة ف حق الطاعن أدلة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها فان ذلك ما يكفي لحمل قضائه بالإدانة على الوجه الذي انتهى إليه مما تنتفي معه قالي التناقض ولا يعدو ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن آن يكون منازعة في الصورة التي اعتنقتها المحكمة للواقعة وجدلا موضوعيا في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في استخلاص صورة الواقعة كما ارتسمت في وجدانها مما تستقل بالفصل فيه بغير معقب ومن ثم فان ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 13811 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 21/2/2005 )
( خ )
خطــــــــــــــــــــــأ
الموجز :
النعي على الحكم إدانته الطاعن على أساس المسئولية التقصيرية وليس على أساس الخطأ الشخصي . غير صحيح . مادام الحكم قد انتهى إلى توافر صورة من صور الخطأ وهى الإهمال وذلك بتركه كشك الكهرباء مفتوحا والأسلاك عارية مما نتج عنه الحادث .
القاعدة :
لما كان البين مما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه انه انتهى إلى تحديد الخطأ في حق الطاعن في صورة واحدة تتمثل في انه أهمل عمله المسئول عنه ولم يراع الاحتياطيات اللازمة وترك كشك الكهرباء مفتوحا وما به من كابلات ظاهرة من باطن الأرض وجميع السكاكين الموجودة بداخله ظاهرة مما أدى إلى وقوع الحادث الذي نشأ عنه إصابة المجني عليه بمجرد اقترابه منه ودلل الحكم على ثبوت هذه الصورة بأقوال الشهود ومما جاء بمعاينة الشرطة والتقارير الطبية ومن ثم فانه غير صحيح منعي الطاعن بان الحكم دانه على أساس المسئولية التقصيرية باعتباره المسئول الفني عن الصيانة وليس على أساس خطأ شخصي صادر منه .
( الطعن رقم 12270 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 18/10/2004 )
( د )
دعارة – دعوى جنائية – دعوى مباشرة – دعوى مدنية – دفاع – دفوع
دعارة
الموجز :
مناط تحقق ممارسة الدعارة ؟
تحقق ثبوت الاعتياد على الدعارة . موضوعي . ما دام سائغاً .
قضاء الحكم بإدانة الطاعنة بجريمة الاعتياد على ممارسة الدعارة لمجرد ضبطها حال دخولها إحدى غرف الفندق التي ينزل فيه احد الأجانب واعترافها والمتهمة الأخرى في محضر الضبط باعتيادها ممارسة الدعارة مع الرجال دون تمييز لقاء اجر غير كاف لإثبات توافر ركن الاعتياد . ويعيب الحكم .
القاعدة :
لما كانت جريمة ممارسة الدعارة هي من جرائم العادة التي لا تقوم إلا بتحقق ثبوتها وكان من المقرر أن تحقق ثبوت الاعتياد على الدعارة وان كان من الأمور التي تخضع للسلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع ، إلا انه يشترط أن يكون تقديرها سائغاً ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بإدانة الطاعنة بجريمة الاعتياد على ممارسة الدعارة على مجرد ضبطها في أثناء دخولها إحدى غرف الفندق التي ينزل فيها احد الأجانب واعترافها والمتهمة الأخرى في محضر الضبط باعتيادهما على ممارسة الدعارة مع الرجال دون تمييز لقاء اجر ، فان هذا الذي أورده الحكم لا يكفي لإثبات توافر ركن الاعتياد الذي لا تقوم الجريمة عند تخلفه لما كان ما تقدم فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيبا بالقصور الذي يبطله بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 1094 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 9/6/2005 )
دعوى جنائية
أولا: " تحريكها "
1 ) الموجز :
تقييد حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية . استثناء .قصره على الجريمة التي اختصها القانون بضرورة تقديم شكوى دون سواها ولو كانت مرتبطة بها .
جريمة اختلاس الأموال الأميرية . ليست من الجرائم التي يتوقف رفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها على شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص .
القاعدة:
لما كان من المقرر أن القيد الوارد على حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية إنما هو استثناء ينبغي عدم التوسع في تفسيره وقصره في أضيق نطاق على الجريمة التي خصها القانون بضرورة تقديم الشكوى دون سواها ولو كانت مرتبطة بها وكانت جريمة اختلاس الأموال الأميرية ليست من الجرائم التي عددت حصرا في المادة الثالثة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتي يتوقف رفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها على شكوى المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص . ومن ثم يكون نعى الطاعن في هذا الشأن غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 15810 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/12/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
تحريك الدعوى الجنائية لما يرتكبه المحامى من جرائم أثناء وجوده بالجلسة لأداء واجبه أو بسببه شرطه : صدور أمر من النائب العام أو من ينوب عنه من المحاميين العامين الأول . أساس واثر ذلك ؟
القاعدة:
حيث أن مقتضى نص المادة 245 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والمادتين 49 ، 50 من قانون المحاماة انه إذا وقع من المحامى أثناء قيامه بواجبة في الجلسة وبسببه ما يستدعى مؤاخذته جنائيا فان رئيس الجلسة يحرر محضرا بما حدث وتتم إحالته إلى النيابة العامة لإجراء التحقيق ولا يجوز تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في هذه الحالة إلا بصدور أمر من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن المحكمة قضت بحبس الطاعن – وهو محام – لمدة سنة مع الشغل لارتكابه جريمة إهانة المحكمة أثناء مثوله بالجلسة لتأدية واجبه بعد أن أمر ممثل النيابة العامة الحاضر بالجلسة بتحريك الدعوى الجنائية قبله دون أن تفطن المحكمة لمؤدى المواد سالفة البيان فإنها تكون قد أخطأت في تطبيق القانون مما يتعين معه نقض حكمها المطعون فيه وتصحيحه بالقضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية .
( الطعن رقم 18254 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 4/1/2005 )
3 ) الموجز:
عدم جواز تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في جرائم القانون 157 لسنة 1981 أو مباشرة أي إجراء من إجراءات بد تسييرها أمام جهات التحقيق أو الحكم قبل صدور طلب من وزير المالية .
خلو الحكم من بيان صدور الطلب . يبطله . ولو ثبت بالأوراق صدور طلب . من جهة الاختصاص .
القصور له الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
القاعدة:
وحيث انه يبين من الأوراق أن النيابة العامة رفعت الدعوى الجنائية على الطاعن بوصف انه تخلف عن تقديم إخطار مزاولة نشاطه التجاري والتهرب من أداء الضريبة باستعمال طرق احتياليه وعدم تقديم إقرارات بمقدار أرباحه وعدم تقديم إقرار الثروة وعدم الحصول على البطاقة الضريبية وطلبت عقابه بمقتضى أحكام القانون رقم 157 لسنة 1981 بإصدار قانون الضرائب على الدخل لما كان ذلك وكان مؤدى ما نصت عليه الفقرة الأولى من المادة 191 من القانون رقم 157 لسنة 1981 من انه : " تكون إحالة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون إلى النيابة العامة بقرار من وزير المالية ولا ترفع الدعوى العمومية عنها إلا بطلب منه ." هو عدم جواز تحريك الحكم قبل صدور طلب من وزير المالية وإذ كان هذا البيان من البيانات الجوهرية التي يجب ان يتضمنها الحكم لاتصاله بسلامة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية فان إغفاله يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم ولا يغنى عن النص عليه بالحكم أن يكون ثابتا بالأوراق صدور مثل هذا الطلب من جهة الاختصاص لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم قد خلا من الإشارة إلى أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت بطلب من وزير المالية وهو ما يعيبه بالقصور – الذي يتسع له وجه الطعن وله الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون – فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة بغير حاجة إلى بحث سائر أوجه الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 13452 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/1/2005 )
ثانيا: " الحكم فيها "
الموجز :
مفاد نصوص المادتين 313 ، 318 إجراءات جنائية والمادة الأولى من القانون رقم 93 لسنة 1994 بشأن الرسوم في المواد الجنائية .
عدم التزام الحكم بتحديد مقدار المصاريف الجنائية عند القضاء بها ما لم يكن اللازم بجزء منها .
القاعدة:
لما كان مفاد المادتين 313 ، 318 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية انه إذا حكم بإدانة المتهم في الجريمة جاز إلزامه بالمصاريف كلها أو بعضها ...........أما إذا لم يحكم على المتهم بكل المصاريف وجب أن يحدد في الحكم مقدار ما يحكم به عليه منها كما تنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 93 لسنة 1944 بشأن الرسوم في المواد الجنائية بفرض رسم ثابت على القضايا الجنائية التي تقدم للمحاكم بفئات محددة على القضايا سواء أكانت مخالفة أو جنحة أو جناية .............الخ على النحو الوارد بالمادة سالفة الذكر .
( الطعن رقم 45274 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 20/4/2005 )
دعوى مباشرة
الموجز:
حق المدعى بالحقوق المدنية في الادعاء المباشر إقامة الدعوى دون شكوى سابقة شرطه : ان يتم في الميعاد . علة ذلك؟
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية حق إقامة الدعوى المباشرة قبل المتهم ولو بدون شكوى سابقة لان الادعاء المباشر هو بمثابة شكوى إنما يشترط أن يتم الادعاء المباشر في خلال الثلاثة اشهر المنصوص عليها في المادة الثالثة سالفة الذكر إذ له أن يحركها أمام محكمة الموضوع مباشرة ولو بدون شكوى سابقة في خلال الأشهر الثلاثة التي نص عليها القانون .
( الطعن رقم 9941 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 25/10/2004)
دعوى مدنية
1 ) الموجز :
انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لسبب خاص بها . لا اثر له في سير الدعوى المدنية التابعة أمام المحكمة الجنائية .
وفاة احد الخصوم . لا يمنع من القضاء في الدعوى المدنية التابعة على حسب الطلبات الختامية . متى كانت قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها .
متى تعتبر الدعوى مهيأة للحكم أمام محكمة النقض؟
القاعدة:
لما كانت المادة 259 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص في فقرتها الثانية على انه " وإذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية بعد رفعها لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها فلا تأثير لذلك في سير الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة معها " . مفاد ذلك انه إذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها كموت المتهم أو العفو عنه فلا يكون لذلك تأثير في الدعوى المدنية وتستمر المحكمة الجنائية في نظرها إذا كانت مرفوعة إليها لما كان ذلك وكانت وفاة احد طرفي الخصومة بعد ان تكون الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها لا يمنع على ما تقضى به المادة 131 مرافعات من الحكم فيها على موجب الأقوال والطلبات الختامية . وتعتبر الدعوى مهيأة أمام محكمة النقض بحصول التقرير بالطعن وتقديم الأسباب في الميعاد القانون – كما هو الحال في الطعن الحالي – ومن ثم فلا محل لإعلان ورثة الطاعن .
( الطعن رقم 8437 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6/11/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لسبب خاص بها . لا أثر له على نظر الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة معها . المادة 259 إجراءات جنائية .
القاعدة:
حيث انه لما كانت المادة 259 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص في فقرتها الثانية على انه " وإذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية بعد رفعها لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها فلا تأثير لذلك في سير الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة معها " . مفاد ذلك انه إذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها كموت المتهم أو العفو عنه فلا يكون لذلك تأثير في الدعوى المدنية وتستمر المحكمة الجنائية في نظرها إذا كانت مرفوعة إليها كما هو الحال في واقعة الدعوى .
( الطعن رقم 18818 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 16/2/2005 )
3 ) الموجز:
الحكم في الدعوى المدنية بعد وفاة احد أطرافها دون إعلان ورثته . صحيح .ما دامت قد تهيأت للفصل فيها قبل وفاته . المادة 131 من قانون المرافعات .
القاعدة :
لما كانت وفاة احد طرفي الخصومة بعد أن تكون الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها لا يمنع على ما تقضى به المادة 131 من قانون المرافعات من الحكم فيها على موجب الأقوال والطلبات الختامية . ولا محل لإعلان ورثة المحكوم ضده .
( الطعن رقم 18818 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 16/2/2005 )
4 ) الموجز :
الفصل في الدعوى المدنية بعد استئجال مورث الطاعن ومحاميه للسداد وإقرار الأخير بالجلسة التالية بوفاته دون إعلان ورثته . لا عيب .
القاعدة:
لما كان مورث الطاعن قد حضر أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية ومعه محام وأبدى طلباته الختامية وطلب بجلسة 20/3/1995 أجلا لسداد قيمة الشيك محل التداعي وبالجلسة اللاحقة حضر وكيل عنه واقر بوفاته فكان أن أصدرت المحكمة حكمها المطعون فيه بعد أن كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للفصل فيها – دون حاجة إلى تعلان ورثة المحكوم ضده – ومن ثم يكون منعي الطاعن في غير محله مما يتعين معه التقرير بعدم قبول الطعن موضوعا مع مصادرة الكفالة.
( الطعن رقم 18818 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 16/2/2005 )
دفـــــــــــــــاع
" الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما يوفره "
الموجز:
طلب الدفاع اصليا البراءة واحتياطيا ضم دفتر دخول وخروج البضائع والمهمات موضوع الاتهام يعد طلبا جازما . وجوب إجابته عند القضاء بغير البراءة .
تقدير المحكمة جدية طلب من طلبات الدفاع واستجابتها له ليس لها أن تعدل عنه إلا لسبب سائغ يبرر هذا العدول .
ليس للمحكمة أن تبدى رأيا في دليل لم يعرض عليها . علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن الدفاع عن الطاعن طلب اصليا القضاء ببراءته واحتياطيا ضم الدفتر المشار إليه فان هذا الطلب يعد – على هذه الصورة – طلبا جازما تلتزم المحكمة بإجابته عند الاتجاه إلى القضاء بغير البراءة ولما كانت المحكمة قد عللت اطراحها لما طلبه الطاعن بقولها " وحيث انه عن الطلب الاحتياطي بضم دفتر بوابة المخازن العمومية بالقاهرة فان المحكمة تلتفت عن هذا الطلب بعدما اطمأن وجدانها إلى ما تضمنه تقرير مكتب خبراء وزارة العدل من أن الثابت بكشوف الطلبات من بيان للأصناف التي تسلمها المتهم ووقع عليها بمفاد ذلك . وما قرره كل من .....................و..........
اللذان تذرع وزعم المتهم كذباً بأنهما تسلما الأصناف التي لم يقم بتوريدها حيث نفي كل منهما انه استلم تلك الأصناف أو كلف بها وهو ما تطمئن إليه المحكمة وتأخذ به في مقام التعويل على مسئولية المتهم عن المهمات التي تسلمها ولم يقم بتوريدها إلى المخزن الفرعي وهى ليست بحاجة إلى ضم هذا الدفتر فضلاً عما سبق لم يستدل عليه في المخازن العمومية " لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر انه متى قدرت المحكمة جدية طلب الدفاع فاستجابت له فانه لا يجوز لها أن تعدل عنه إلا لسبب سائغ يبرر هذا العدول . كما انه ليس للمحكمة أن تبدى رأيا في دليل لم يعرض عليها لاحتمال أن يسفر هذا الدليل – بعد إطلاعها على فحواه ومناقشة الدفاع له- عن حقيقة يتغير بها اقتناعها ووجه الرأي في الدعوى .ولما كان ما أورده الحكم – وهو بصدد الإلتفات عن طلب الدفاع عن الطعن بضم دفتر بوابة المخازن العمومية بالقاهرة وهو طلب جوهري لتعلقه بتأييد وجهة نظره في نفي الاتهام . بقالة عدم الاستدلال عليه بتلك الأخيرة وان المحكمة ليست في حاجة في ضمه – رغم ورود إفادة لها من شرطة النقل والمواصلات بان ذلك الدفتر ومرفقاته ضم للجناية رقم 5688 لسنة 1992 بولاق المقيدة برقم 358 لسنة 1992 كلى وسط القاهرة – وهو لا يسوغ معه رفض الطلب والعدول عن قرارها السابق بالاستجابة له – إذ أنها تكون بذلك قد سبقت إلى الحكم على ورقة لم تطلع عليها ولم تمحصها لتقول كلمتها فيها مع ما يمكن أن يكون لها من اثر في عقيدتها لو أنها اطلعت عليها – لما كان ما تقدم ، فان الحكم المطعون فيه – فوق إخلاله بحق الدفاع – يكون مشوبا بالقصور المبطل مما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 31160 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 5/1/2005 )
دفــــــــــوع
أولا: " الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني "
الموجز:
المناطق التي لها علاقة بالمجهود الحربي بالمجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس طبقا للقرار الوزاري رقم 47 لسنة 1997 . منطقة عسكرية .
الدفع القانوني الظاهر البطلان لا يستوجب رداً خاصا .إغفال الحكم الرد عليه . لا يعيبه.
القاعدة:
لما كان الثابت من قرار وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي رقم 47 لسنة 1997 بشأن تحديد المناطق التي لها علاقة بالمجهود الحربي بالمجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس والخريطة الملحقة به آن معبر الأفراد شرق القناة يقع داخل المناطق العسكرية وفضلاً عن أن الطاعنين لم يتمسكا بالدفع بعدم اختصاص مجرى التفتيش مكانيا لعدم بيان طبيعة المنطقة التي جرى بها ذلك التفتيش وعما إذا كانت منطقي عسكرية محظور ارتيادها من عدمه على ما يبين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه فان هذا الدفع لا يعدو أن يكون دفعا قانونيا ظاهر البطلان لا يستحق رداً خاصاً ولا يعيب الحكم إغفال التعرض له .
( الطعن رقم 31275 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 27/3/2005 )

ثانيا: " الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها"
1 ) الموجز :
لا تنافر بين المسئوليتين الإدارية والجنائية .
مجازاة الموظف إداريا أو معاقبته من مجلس التأديب عن فعل وقع منه لا يحول أيهما دون إمكان محاكمته أمام المحكمة الجنائية . علة ذلك .
مثال . لرد سائغ على الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها إداريا .
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم قد عرض لدفع الطاعن بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها واطرحه في قوله ............." .........أن الحكم الذي تنقضي به الدعوى الجنائية طبقا للمادتين 454 ، 455 إجراءات جنائية هو الحكم النهائي الصادر في تلك الدعوى سواء بالإدانة أو بالبراءة ولا يجوز إعادة نظرها إلا بالطعن في هذا الحكم بالطرق المقررة في القانون ومن ثم فان مجازاة المتهم إداريا عن إهماله في المحافظة على الاستمارات الموجودة في عهدته لا تحول دون محاكمته عن ذات الواقعة ويتعين لذلك رفض الدفع .........، ..........
لما كان ذلك ، وكان لا تنافر بين المسئولية الإدارية والمسئولية الجنائية فكل يجرى في فلكه وله جهة اختصاصه غير مقيد بالأخرى وان مجازاة الموظف بصفة إدارية أو توقيع عقوبة عليه من مجلس التأديب عن فعل منه لا يحول أيهما دون إمكان محاكمته أمام المحاكم الجنائية بمقتضى القانون العام عن كل جريمة قد تتكون من هذا الفعل وذلك لاختلاف الدعويين التأديبية والجنائية في الموضوع وفي السبب وفي الخصوم مما لا يمكن معه ان يحوز القضاء في أحداها قوة المحكوم فيه بالنسبة للأخرى وكان ما ورد به الحكم على الدفع – على ما سلف بيانه – يتفق وصحيح القانون .
( الطعن رقم 15810 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 21/12/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
شروط صحة الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها من محكمة أجنبية ؟ م 4/2 من قانون العقوبات .
حصر القيود المانعة من إعادة تحريك الدعوى ضد المتهم في حالتي البراءة والإدانة المتبوعة بتنفيذ العقوبة . مفاده ؟
تقادم الدعوى أو العقوبة طبقا للقانون الأجنبي أو صدور عفو شامل أو عفو عن العقوبة لمصلحة المتهم أو حفظ سلطات التحقيق للدعوى لا يحول دون تحريكها في مصر .
القاعدة :
لما كان الحكم قد عرض لدفع الطاعن بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها في الدعوى رقم 173 لسنة 1998 جنايات دير العلا بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية فأورد شرحا لمؤدى نص المادتين الثالثة الرابعة من قانون العقوبات ثم خلص إلى إطراح الدفع بقوله " وحيث انه لما كان ما تقدم وبإنزاله على واقعات الدعوى وكان الثابت أن المتهم مصري وان الجريمة وقعت خارج البلاد على ارض المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وتعد جناية في القانون المصري معاقب عليها بمقتضى نص المادة 240 عقوبات فضلاً عن أنها معاقب عليها بمقتضى قانون العقوبات الأردني المادة 335 جناية عاهة دائمة وقد عاد إلى مصر دون أن يحاكم على جريمته فلم يثبت انه صدر عليه حكم نهائي بشأنها بالدولة التي وقعت الجريمة فيها وان المادة التي تقرر توقيف المتهم خلالها بمركز الإصلاح والتأهيل بالبلقاء بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية لا تعدو أن تكون حبساً احتياطياً على ذمة القضية وليست عقوبة صدر بها حكم حتى شمله قانون العفو العام رقم 6 لسنة 1999 الصادر من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية فأسقطت عنه الدعوى إعمالا لحكم المادة 130/أ من قانون الأصول الجزائية الأردني وقد تولت النيابة العامة إقامة الدعوى الجنائية ضده ولم تقر العفو الذي يتعلل به المتهم صدوره من الملك الأردني الجديد ومن ثم لا يعدو قيدا عل تحريكها للدعوى الجنائية ولا يحول دون محاكمته عن جريمته التي وقعت منه في الخارج وقد عاد إلى مصر " . لما كان ذلك وكانت المادة الرابعة من قانون العقوبات تنص في الفقرة الثانية منها على انه " لا يجوز إقامة الدعوى العمومية على من يثبت أن المحكمة الأجنبية برأته مما اسند إليه أو أنها حكمت عليه نهائيا واستوفي عقوبته " ومفاد ذلك انه يشترط لتوافر شروط صحة الدفع سالف الذكر فضلاً عن صدور حكم بات أي غير قابل للطعن فيه بأي طريقة من طرق الطعن العادية او غير العادية المقررة في الإقليم الذي أصدرت محاكمه هذا الحكم أن يكون المحكوم عليه الذي صدر الحكم بإدانته قد نفذ العقوبة المقضي بها عليه تنفيذا كاملاً فإذا لم تنفذ فيه العقوبة أو لم ينفذ فيه سوى جزء منها فلا يتحقق القيد المانع من إعادة محاكمته في مصر ولما كان الشارع قد حصر في النص المتقدم القيود المانعة من إعادة تحريك الدعوى ضد المتهم في حالتي البراءة أو الإدانة المتبوعة بتنفيذ العقوبة فان ذلك يعنى استبعاد ما عداهما من الأسباب الأخرى كتقادم الدعوى أو العقوبة طبقا للقانون الأجنبي أو صدور عفو شامل أو عفو عن العقوبة لمصلحة المتهم أو حفظ سلطات التحقيق للدعوى ، فهذه الأسباب كافة لا تحول دون تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في مصر .
( الطعن رقم 15620 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 6/2/205 )
ثالثا: " الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية "
الموجز :
عدم الحصول على إذن من نقابة الصحفيين التي ينتمي إليها الطاعن والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية قبل تحريك الدعوى . لا يستتبع تجريد العمل الإجرائي الذي قام به المدعى بالحقوق المدنية من آثاره القانونية . علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض للدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية لعدم الحصول على إذن من نقابة الصحفيين التي ينتمي إليها الطاعن والمدعى بالحق المدني قبل تحريك الدعوى واطرحه على سند من انه لا تأثير لذلك على صحة الإجراءات القانونية ولا يصمها البطلان – وكانت هذه المخالفة بفرض صحتها وحصولها لا تستتبع تجريد العمل الإجرائي الذي قام به المدعى بالحقوق المدنية من حيث آثاره القانونية إذ لا تعدو أن تكون من قبيل الإجراءات التنظيمية التي لا يترتب على مخالفتها بطلان ويكون منعي الطاعن في هذا الشأن في غير محله .
( الطعن رقم 37392 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 7/5/2005 )
( ر)
رد – رد اعتبار
رد
الموجز :
عدم خضوع أعضاء النيابة العامة في حضورهم جلسات المحاكمة الجنائية لأحكام الرد والتنحي إدلاء ممثل النيابة في الجلسة بشهادته في التحقيقات التي أجريت في الواقعة . 
لا يبطل المحاكمة طالما انه لا يدعى شغر كرسي الاتهام في أي وقت أثناء نظر الدعوى .
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن أعضاء النيابة في حضورهم جلسات المحاكمة الجنائية ليسوا خاضعين لأحكام الرد والتنحي لأنهم في موقفهم وهم يمثلون سلطة الاتهام في الدعوى لا شأن لهم بالحكم فيها بل هم بمثابة الخصم فقط فالتنحي غير واجب عليهم والرد غير جائز في حقهم ومن ثم أجريت في الواقعة ولما كان الطاعن لا يدعى شغر كرسي الاتهام في أي وقت في أثناء نظر الدعوى لتأدية الشهادة فيها فان ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 60195 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 2/2/2005 )
رد اعتبار
الموجز :
المدة المقررة لرد الاعتبار ست سنوات في الجناية وثلاث في الجنحة بدؤها . من تاريخ تنفيذ العقوبة أو العفو عنها . المادة 537 إجراءات . مخالفة ذلك خطأ في تطبيق القانون يحجب المحكمة عن بحث موضوع الطلب .
القاعدة :
حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد بمدوناته تبريرا لرفض الطلب قوله " من حيث أن الواقعة تخلص في أن ..........كان قد تقدم للنيابة العامة بعريضة طالبا رد اعتباره في الحكم الصادر ضده في الجناية رقم 2386 سنة 87 روض الفرج والذي قضى بجلسة 10 من نوفمبر سنة 1987 بمعاقبته فيها عن تهمة الرشوة بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات وبتغريمه ألف جنيه وبمصادرة المبلغ المضبوط وتساند في طلبه إلى انه قد تم تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه وانه أفرج عنه في 6 من أكتوبر سنة 1988 وسدد الغرامة المقضي بها وأرفق بطلبه شهادة صادرة من مصلحة السجون تفيد بدء تنفيذ العقوبة في 18 من مارس سنة 1987 وان العقوبة تستوفي مدتها في 18 من مارس سنة 1990 كما تضمنت شهادة نيابة شمال القاهرة الكلية ما يفيد ذلك " .........وانتهى الحكم إلى القول : " بأنه لما كان المقرر وفقا لنص المادة 537 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية انه يجب لرد الاعتبار اقتضاء مدة ست سنوات من تاريخ اكتمال تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وكان الثابت وفق ما سلف بيانه أن العقوبة المقضي بها تكتمل في 18 من مارس سنة 1990 ومن ثم فقد تخلف شرط نص المدة المقررة قانونا مما يتعين معه رفض طلب رد الاعتبار عملا بنص المادة 48 من قانون سالف الذكر " . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من الأوراق ومن شهادة مصلحة السجون المرفقة أن الطاعن قد نفذ العقوبة وأفرج عنه بتاريخ 6 من أكتوبر سنة 1988 – على خلاف ما تضمنه الحكم بمدوناته – لما كان ذلك ، وكان ينبغي على المحكمة أن تفصل في الطلب المعروض عليها وفقا لأحكام القانون الخاصة برد الاعتبار القضائي الوارد في المواد من 537 – 549 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وتنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 537 على انه " يجب لرد الاعتبار أن يكون قد انقضى من تاريخ تنفيذ العقوبة أو صدور العفو عنها مدة ست سنوات إذا كانت عقوبة جناية أو ثلاث سنوات إذا كانت عقوبة جنحة وتضاعف هذه المدة في حالتي الحكم للعود وسقوط العقوبة بمضي المدة " . وبذلك يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه ، وإذ كان هذا الخطأ قد حجب المحكمة عن بحث موضوع الطلب فانه يتعين أن يكون مع النقض الإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 10874 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 4/1/2005 )
( س )
سب وقذف – سرقة - سكك حديدية
سب وقذف
1 ) الموجز:
ركن العلانية في جريمة القذف . مناط تحققه ؟
إرسال الطاعن مذكرة في دعوى للمطعون ضده عن طريق قلم كتاب المحكمة . متضمنة عبارات القذف . يتوافر به ركن العلانية . علة ذلك ؟
القصد الجنائي في جريمة القذف والسب . استخلاصه . موضوعي .
القاعدة:
لما كان من المقرر أن العلانية في جريمة القذف المنصوص عليها في المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات لا تتحقق إلا بتوافر عنصرين ، أولهما توزيع الكتابة المتضمنة عبارات القذف على عدد من الناس بغير تمييز ، وثانيهما انتواء الجاني إذاعة ما هو مكتوب ولا يتطلب القانون أن يكون التوزيع بالغا حدا معينا بل يكفي أن يكون المكتوب قد وصل إلى عدد من الناس ولو كان قليلاً سواء أكان ذلك عن طريق تداول نسخة واحدة منه أم بوصول عدة نسخ أو صور منها مادام ذلك لم يكن إلا بفعل المتهم أو كان نتيجة حتمية لعمله لا يتصور انه كان يجهلها . لوما كان مفاد ما أورده الحكم في مدوناته من أن الطاعن أقدم على إرسال مذكرة في الدعويين رقمي .........،.......... لسنة 30 ق استئناف على بنى سويف إلى المطعون ضده – المدعى بالحقوق المدنية – عن طريق قلم كتاب محكمة استئناف بنى سويف مأمورية المنيا تضمنت أن المطعون ضده المذكور متعدد الخصومات وسبق أن لفق اتهاماً كيدياً في جناية رشوة وهو إسلوبه المعتاد للإضرار بالآخرين فان هذا من الحكم يتوافر به عنصر العلانية في جريمة القذف لما هو معلوم بالضرورة من أن هذه المذكرة قد تداولتها أيدي الموظفين المختصين باستلامها وإجراء إعلانها للمطعون ضده سالف الذكر كنتيجة حتمية لإرسال هذه المذكرة إلى هذا الأخير وضرورة الإطلاع عليها من هؤلاء الموظفين ومن ثم يكون النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد على غير سند لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد تحدث عن ركن العلانية واستظهر الدليل على أن الطاعن قصد ذكرها إلى المدعى بالحقوق المدنية متضمنة عبارات القذف والسب وكان من المقرر أن استظهار القصد الجنائي في جريمة القذف والسب علناً من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع تستخلصه من وقائع الدعوى وظروفها دون معقب عليها ما دام موجب هذه الوقائع والظروف لا يتنافر عقلاً مع هذا الاستنتاج فان الحكم إذ استخلص على النحو المتقدم قصد التشهير علنا بالمجني عليه يكون قد دلل على سوء نية الطاعن وتوافر ركن العلانية بما يسوغ الاستدلال عليه وتنحسر به دعوى القصور في التسبيب .
( الطعن رقم 11556 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 21/12/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
القذف هو إسناد فعل يعد جريمة معاقب عليها أو يوجب احتقار المسند إليه . لقاضى الموضوع استخلاص وقائع القذف من عناصر الدعوى . خضوع صحة ما يستخلصه من نتائج لرقابة محكمة النقض.
إسناد المطعون ضده للطاعن انه شخص غير سوى . تتوافر به جريمة القذف . إيراد الحكم المطعون فيه انه نسب للمدعى انه شخص سوء . مخالفة للثابت بالأوراق وخطأ في تطبيق القانون .
القاعدة:
حيث انه يبين من الإطلاع على الحكم المطعون فيه انه حصل واقعة الدعوى بما مفاده " أن المدعى بالحق المدني أقام هذه الدعوى بطريق الادعاء المباشر بصحيفة معلنة للمتهم طلب فيها معاقبته بالمواد 2 ، 3 ، 3 ، 3 ، 306 من قانون العقوبات وإلزامه بان يدفع له مبلغ 501 جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت استنادا إلى انه وجه إليه في الشكوى رقم ...........لسنة 1998 قذفا وسبا ثم اثبت الحكم تقديم المدعى بالحق المدني الشكويين رقمي 83 لسنة 1998 و 2554 لسنة 1997 إداري " بركة السبع " وانتهى الحكم إلى تبرئة المطعون ضده من تهمة القذف والسب ورفض الدعوى المدنية قبله مستنداً في ذلك إلى قوله " وكان الثابت من الأوراق عبارات الاتهام التي يستند لها المدعى بالحق المدني في دعواه انه ( شخص سوء ومعتاد الشكاوى ) أنها ألفاظ تعد قذفا وسبا إذ الثابت مما قدمه المتهم انه كثير الشكاوى بالفعل حيث قدم عشرة شهادات بمحاضر مختلفة الأمر الذي لا تطمئن معه المحكمة أن هذه العبارات تعد قذفا وتقضى معه المحكمة ببراءة المتهم مما اسند إليه عملا بالمادة 304/1اجراءات جنائية " .لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من الإطلاع على الشكويين رقمي ......لسنة 1998 ، ..........لسنة 1997 إداري بركة السبع المرفقتين بالمفردات والتي قدمهما المدعى بالحق المدني إلى المحكمة أن أولاهما اسند فيها المتهم للمدعى بالحق المدني " انه إنسان غير سوى في تصرفاته وهو معتاد الشكوى في الشارع كله وفي الثانية وأنا ليس لي به أي علاقة لأنه إنسان غير سوى في تصرفاته " .خلافا لما أثبته الحكم من أن عبارات القذف التي أسندها المتهم للمدعى بالحق المدني هي " انه شخص سوء ومعتاد الشكاوى " وكان ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه – فضلاً عن مخالفته للثابت بالأوراق – غير صحيح في القانون ذلك أن الأصل في القذف الذي يستوجب العقاب قانونا وهو الذي يتضمن إسناد فعل يعد جريمة يقرر لها القانون عقوبة جنائية أو يوجب احتقار المسند إليه عند أهل وطنه وانه واز كان من حق قاضى الموضوع أن يستخلص وقائع القذف من عناصر الدعوى فان لمحكمة النقض أن تراقبه فيما يرتبه من النتائج القانونية لبحث الواقعة محل القذف لتبين مناحيها واستظهار مرامي عباراتها لإنزال حكم القانون على وجهه الصحيح وكان الحكم المطعون فيه بما أورده من أن المطعون ضده نسب للمدعى بالحق المدني " انه شخص سوء" خلافا لما اثبت بالأوراق من انه شخص غير سوى في تصرفاته " هو بلا شك مما ينطوي على مساس بكرامة المدعى بالحق المدني ويدعو إلى احتقاره بين مخالطيه ومن يعاشرهم في الوسط الذي يعيش فيه وتتوافر به جريمة القذف كما هي معرفة به في القانون . لما كان ما تقدم ، وكان ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه من مخالفة الثابت في الأوراق والخطأ في تطبيق القانون يكون محله ، مما يتعين معه نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة فيما قضى به في الدعوى المدنية .
( الطعن رقم 2381 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 1/3/2005 )
3 ) الموجز:
تحوط الجاني بعدم ذكره اسم المجني عليه صراحة في العبارات المنشورة لا يمنع المحكمة من أن تتعرف على الشخص المقصود بها . المجادلة في ذلك غير مقبولة .
القاعدة:
لما كان الجاني قد احتاط ولم يذكر اسم المجني عليه صراحة في العبارات المنشورة فان لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتعرف على شخص من وجهت إليه من واقع العبارات ذاتها وظروف الواقعة والملابسات التي اكتنفتها – ولما كانت مدونات المطعون فيه تفيد أن المحكمة قد استخلصت أن المدعى بالحقوق المدنية هو المقصود بعبارات المقال المنشور وكانت العبارات التي أوردها الحكم تسوغ النتيجة التي رتبها الحكم عليها فان ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب .
( الطعن رقم 37392 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 7/5/2005 )
ســــــــرقــــــــــة
الموجز:
مجرد حضور شخص مع غيره وقت ارتكاب جريمة السرقة . غير كاف لإدانته بصفته فاعلا أو شريكا فيها . ما لم يكونا متفقين على السرقة .
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه بيان العناصر الواقعية لتكوين الجريمة التي دان بها الطاعنة ووجود صلة بينها وبين المتهمين وان نيتها معقودة على السرقة . يعيبه .
القاعدة:
حيث أن البين مما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه عن صورة الواقعة أو في معرض سرده لأدلة الثبوت في الدعوى انه لم يبين بوضوح أن هناك صلة سابقة بين الطاعنة والمتهمين الأول والثاني وكان ما ذكره من وقائع السرقة لا تؤدى إلى نتيجة التي انتهى إليها في النهاية ما دام لم يثبت أن نية الطاعنة كانت معقودة مع المتهمين الأول والثاني على السرقة إذ لا يكفي لإدانة شخص بصفته فاعلا أو شريكاً في جريمة السرقة مجرد حضوره مع غيره وقت ارتكابها إلا إذا كانوا جميعا متفقين على السرقة وإذن وقد خلا الحكم المطعون فيه من بيان العناصر الواقعية لتكوين الجريمة التي دان بها الطاعنة بيانا تتحقق به محكمة النقض من مراجعة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة كما أثبتها الحكم فانه يكون معيبا بما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعن رقم 30180 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 7/6/2005 )
سكك حديدية
الموجز:
تنظيم وتحديد المسئولية عن تحرك القطارات . مناطه . البندين 155 ، 169 من اللائحة العامة للسكك الحديدة .
التزام السائق بعدم القيام بالقطار رغم إظهار السيمافور علامة المسير إلا بعد رؤية إشارة الكمساري اليدوية . 
وجوب إعطاء الكمساري إشارة قيام القطار للسائق بإظهار إشارة يدوية وإطلاق صافرة بعد التأكد من ناظر المحطة انه تم استعداد القطار للقيام .
القاعدة:
لما كان سائق قطارات السكك الحديدية يباشر عمله في قاطرة القطار في مقدمته بما لا يسمح له بمراقبة الرصيف وحركة صعود ونزول الركاب من والى جميع عربات القطار فقد نصت اللائحة العامة للسكك الحديدية – الصادرة من مدير عام الهيئة بكتابة رقم 110/1/1 بتاريخ 28/11/1959 والنافذة اعتبارا من 1/5/1962 – على تنظيم دقيق لتوفير الأمان وتحديد المسئولية عن تحرك القطار وحددت في البند 155 واجبات السائق وفي البند 169 واجبات الكمساري وألزمت – الفقرة 22 من البند 155 من اللائحة – السائق بإتباع تعليمات وإشارات الكمساري وألزمتهما معا بالعمل وفقا لما يصدر عن ناظر المحطة من تعليمات وإشارات أثناء وجود القطار في داخل حدودها بل الزم البند 166 السائق بعدم القيام بالقطار رغم إظهار السيمافور علامة المسير إلا بعد رؤية إشارة الكمساري اليدوية وبعد أن نصت الفقرة ( أ) من البند 177 على انه لا يجوز قيام أي قطار ركاب قبل الميعاد المقرر نصت في الفقرة ( ب) على انه يجب على الكمساري ( إذا كان القطار شغالاً بكمساري واحد ) إعطاء إشارة قيام القطار للسائق بإظهار إشارة يدوية خضراء تمسك بثبات بأعلى الرأي وإطلاق الصفارة بعد التأكد من ناظر المحطة انه قد تم استعداد القطار للقيام .
( الطعن رقم 6505 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 28/2/2005 )
( ش)
شيك بدون رصيد
الموجز :
عدم وجود الشيك عند المحاكمة . لا ينفي وقوع الجريمة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 337 عقوبات . حد ذلك ؟
للمحكمة تكوين عقيدتها بكافة طرق الإثبات . لها أن تأخذ بالصورة الفوتوغرافية كدليل في الدعوى . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ في تطبيق القانون وإخلال بحق الدفاع.
القاعدة:
من المقرر أن عدم وجود الشيك عند المحاكمة لا ينفي وقوع الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 337 من قانون العقوبات متى قام الدليل على سبق وجوده مستوفيا شرائطه – القانونية – وللمحكمة أن تكون عقيدتها في ذلك بكافة طرق الإثبات غير مقيدة بقواعد الإثبات المقررة في القانون المدني فيحق لها أن تأخذ بالصورة الفوتوغرافية كدليل في الدعوى إذا ما اطمأنت إلى مطابقتها للأصل . وكانت محكمة الموضوع بدرجتها قد خالفت هذا النظر وقضت في الدعوى ببراءة المطعون ضده ورفض الدعوى المرفوعة من الطاعن استنادا إلى خلو الأوراق من الشيك سند الدعوى دون أن تعنى بتحقيق دفاع الطاعن القائم على سبق وجود هذا الشك ودون أن تقول كلمتها في شأن المستندات التي قدمها تدليلاً على هذا الدفاع فإنها تكون قد أخطأت في تطبيق القانون وأخلت بحق الدفاع وينبئ عن أنها قد قضت في الدعوى دون أن تكون قد ألمت بعناصرها عن بصر وبصيرة.
( الطعن رقم 1041 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 17/4/2005 )
( ص )
صرف مخلفات – صحافة
صرف مخلفات
الموجز:
مناط المسئولية الجنائية في جريمة صرف مخلفات صرفا غير صحي وبدون ترخيص . أن يكون الصرف أو إلقاء المخلفات مخالف للضوابط والمعايير والمواصفات التي حددتها اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1982 بشأن حماية نهر النيل والمجارى المائية من التلوث.
القصور الذي يتسع له وجه الطعن . تصدره أوجه الطعن المتعقلة بمخالفة القانون . 
مثال لتسبيب معيب بالقصور لحكم بالإدانة في جريمة صرف مخلفات غير صحية بدون ترخيص 
القاعدة:
لما كانت المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1982 في شأن حماية نهر النيل والمجارى المائية من التلوث – المنطبق على واقعة الدعوى – تنص على انه " يحظر صرف أو إلقاء المخلفات الصلبة أو السائلة أو الغازية من العقارات أو المحال والمنشآت التجارية والصناعية والسياحية ومن عمليات الصرف الصحي وغيرها من مجارى المياه على كامل أطوالها ومسطحاتها إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص من وزارة الري في الحالات ووفق الضوابط والمعايير التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الري بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة ويتضمن الترخيص الصادر في هذا الشأن تحديدا للمعايير والمواصفات الخاصة بكل حالة على حدة " . وحدد الباب السادس من قرار وزير الري رقم 8 لسنة 1983 – اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1982 – الضوابط والمعايير والمواصفات الخاصة بصرف المخلفات السائلة المعالجة إلى مجارى المياه وكان مؤدى النصوص المتقدمة أن مناط المسئولية الجنائية في الجريمة المسندة إلى الطاعن أن يكون الصرف أو إلقاء المخلفات مخالفا للضوابط والمعايير والمواصفات التي حددتها اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المشار إليه ومن ثم فان تلك الضوابط والمعايير تعد في خصوص هذه الدعوى هامة وجوهرية ، وإذ كان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين ماهية الضوابط والمعايير والمواصفات الخاصة بصرف هذه المخلفات إلى مجارى المياه وما إذا كان الصرف على مسطحات المياه العذبة أو غير العذبة وقضى بإدانة الطاعن دون أن يستظهر مدى توافر هذه الضوابط وتلك المعايير والمواصفات الخاصة بصرف المخلفات المنصوص عليها في الباب السادس من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المار بيانه . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الأصل انه يجب لسلامة الحكم أن يبين واقعة الدعوى والأدلة التي استند إليها وان يبين مؤداها بيانا كافيا يتضح منه مدى تأييده للواقعة كما اقتنعت بها المحكمة فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون مشوبا بالقصور الذي له الصدارة على وجوه الطعن المتعقلة بمخالفة القانون مما يعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على واقعة الدعوى وتقول كلمتها في شأن ما يثيره الطاعن بباقي أوجه النعي . لما كان ما تقدم ، فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة.
( الطعن رقم 23980 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 3/2/2005 )
صحافة
1 ) الموجز:
حصانة النشر في الصحف قصرها على الإجراءات القضائية العلنية والأحكام التي تصدر علنا . عدم امتدادها إلى ما يجرى بالجلسة غير العلنية أو التحقيقات الابتدائية أو الأولية أو الإدارية . علة ذلك ؟
نشر الطاعن شكوى المدعية بالحقوق المدنية ضد زوجها عن تهمة سب وقذف وقعت في حقها في التحقيقات الابتدائية دون طلب إذن منها . قضاء الحكم بإدانته . صحيح .
القاعدة:
لما كان ذلك وكان الشارع بما نص عليه في المادتين 189 ، 190 من قانون العقوبات أن حصانة النشر مقصورة على الإجراءات القضائية العلنية والأحكام التي تصدر علنا وان هذه الحصانة لا تمتد إلى ما يجرى في الجلسات غير العلنية ولا إلى ما يجرى في الجلسات التي قرر القانون أو المحكمة الحد من علانيتها ، كما إنها مقصورة على إجراءات المحاكمة ولا تمتد إلى التحقيق الابتدائي ولا إلى التحقيقات الأولية أو الإدارية لان هذه كلها ليست علنية إذ لا يشهدها غير الخصوم ووكلائهم لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد التزم هذا النظر وعاقب الطاعن بمقتضى نص المادة 189 من قانون العقوبات تأسيسا على قيام الطاعن بنشر موضوع شكوى المدعية المدنية ضد زوجها عن تهمة سب وقذف وقعت في حقها وان هذه الجريمة لا يجوز فيها إقامة الدليل على الأمور المدعى بها . إذ أنها وقعت ضد احد الأفراد – وذلك دون طلب منها أو بإذنها فانه يكون صحيحا في القانون ويكون ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا محل له .
( الطعن رقم 18346 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 22/12/2004 )
2 ) الموجز:
الحكم بالإدانة في جريمة القذف بطريق النشر . رهن بثبوت أن المتهم هو من أدلى بالحديث المنشور موضوع الاتهام أو انه اشترك في تحريره .
لا محل لإعمال المسئولية المفترضة في حق الطاعنة طالما أنها ليست من الأشخاص الذين حددهم الشارع في المادة 195 عقوبات .
القاعدة :
حيث انه يجب على الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أن يقدم الدليل من وقائع الدعوى على أن المتهم هو من أدلى بالحديث المنشور موضوع الاتهام أو انه اشترك في تحريره حتى تتحقق مساءلته عن عبارات السب والقذف التي تم نشرها بالمجلة ، ولا محل في هذا الصدد للمسئولية المفترضة ما دام أن الطاعنة ليست من الأشخاص الذين حددهم الشارع في المادة 195 من قانون العقوبات اذ أنها – على ما يبين من مدونات الحكم – ليست رئيسا لتحرير هذه المجلة أو المحرر المسئول عن القسم الذي حصل فيه النشر ذلك بان المشرع قصر هذه المسئولية المفترضة على من اختصم بها دون غيرهم ممن يقومون بالتحرير أو النشر ، ومن ثم تبقى مسئوليتها خاضعة للقواعد العامة في المسئولية الجنائية فيجب لإدانتها أن يثبت من الوقائع أنها حررت فعلا الموضوع محل الاتهام أو أنها اشتركت في تحريره اشتراكا يقع تحت نصوص قانون العقوبات .
( الطعن رقم 3750 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 27/3/2005 )
3 ) الموجز: 
وقوع الجرائم باقتراف فاعلها سلوكا إجراميا ايجابيا أو سلبيا .
جريمة الامتناع عن نشر تصحيح ما ورد ذكره خطأ من وقائع قذف وسب في حق المدعى المدني بصفته من الجرائم ذات السلوك السلبي تدور في تلك الجريمة الأصل وهى واقعة القذف والسب . 
اختصاص محكمة الجنايات بالفصل في واقعة القذف والسب بواسطة الصحف وغيرها من طرق النشر . لا يمنع الادعاء المباشر فيها أمام هذه المحكمة . 
القاعدة :
من المقرر قانونا أن الجرائم عموما تقع باقتراف فاعلها سلوكا ايجابيا وقد يكون هذا السلوك ايجابيا أي إتيان الفعل أو السلوك الإجرامي وقد يكون أي بالامتناع عن مباشرة ذلك السلوك والإحجام عنه والأخير لا يتصور إلا بالنسبة لعمل ايجابي كان الممتنع ملزما قانونا بالقيام به – فهو صورة للسلوك الإنساني وسبب للعدوان الذي نال مصلحة أو حقا جديرا بحماية القانون فإذا خالف سلوك الممتنع ما توقعه الشارع فنال العدوان الحق فلا شك أن سبب هذا العدوان هو ذلك السلوك – وإذ كانت جريمة الامتناع عن نشر تصحيح ما ورد ذكره خطأ من وقائع قذف وسب في حق المدعى المدني بصفته المار بيانها – موضوع الطعن الراهن – هي بلا شك من الجرائم ذات السلوك السلبي أي التي تقع بالامتناع عن القيام بعمل قانوني كان الطاعن ملزما بإتيانه ( وهو نشر تصحيح الوقائع الواردة بطريق الخطأ ) وهى من الجرائم التي تدور في فلك الجريمة الأصل وهى واقعة القذف والسب في حق المدعى المدني بصفته بواسطة الصحف وغيرها من طرق النشر – فهي فرع من الأصل الذي عقد المشرع الاختصاص بالفصل فيه لمحكمة الجنايات لحكمة تغياها حاصلها توفير ضمانات أكثر للخصوم فيها لما تتطلبه طبيعة هذه الجرائم دون أن يخرجها عن إطارها كونها جنحة يجوز الادعاء المباشر فيها أمام محكمة الجنايات .
( الطعن رقم 37392 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 7/5/2005 )
( ط )
طب – طعن
طـــــــــب
1 ) الموجز:
مفاد نص المادتين 1 ، 8 من القانون 23 لسنة 1974 ؟
نزول الحكم عن الحد الأدنى لعقوبة الغرامة قانونا . يوجب تصحيحه . إلا أن خلوه من ببيان ما إذا كانت الطعون ضدها من الفئات التي أشار إليها نص المادة الأولى وجنسيتها . قصور له وجه الصدارة .
القاعدة:
لما كان القانون رقم 29 لسنة 1974 بشأن الأطباء والصيادلة وأطباء الأسنان وهيئات التمريض والفنيين الصحيين والفئات الطبية المساعدة قد نص في مادته الأولى على انه " لوزير الصحة تكليف خريجي كليات الطب والصيدلة وطب الأسنان والمعاهد والمدارس والمراكز التي تعد أو تخرج أفراد هيئات التمريض والفنيين الصحيين وغيرهم من الفئات الطبية الفنية المساعدة المتمتعين بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية للعمل في الحكومة أو في وحدات الإدارة المحلية أو الهيئات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها أو المؤسسات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها أو القطاع الخاص وذلك لمدة سنتين ويجوز التكليف لمدة أخرى مماثلة " . وقد فرضت المادة الثامنة من القانون ذاته عقوبة الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه ولا تزيد عن خمسمائة جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين أو في حالة العود . وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عاقب المطعون ضدها بغرامة قدرها عشرين جنيها ونزل بذلك عن الحد الأدنى لعقوبة الغرامة المقررة قانونا مما كان يوجب تصحيحه وفقا للقانون . غير انه لما كان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان ما ذا كانت المطعون ضدها من الفئات التي أشار إليها نص المادة الأولى من القانون سالف الذكر وما إذا كانت تحمل الجنسية المصرية واكتفي بالقول بأنها من خريجي المعاهد المصرية ومكلفة بالعمل وهو ما لا يكفي لبيان شروط التكليف فانه يكون فوق ما شبه من بطلان معيبا بالقصور في التسبيب الذي له الصدارة على أوجه الطعن المتعقلة بمخالفة القانون مما يوجب نقضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 19012 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/3/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
الأصل تجريم أي مساس بجسم الإنسان .
أساس إباحة فعل الطبيب ؟
مساءلة من لا يملك حق مزاولة مهنة الطب عما يحدثه بالغير من جروح على أساس العمد . إعفاؤه لا يكون إلا بقيام حالة الضرورة .
انتهاء الحكم إلى إحداث الطاعنة جرحا عمدا بالمجني عليها لقيامها بإجراء عملية ختان تخرج عن نطاق الترخيص المعطى لها . صحيح في القانون .
القاعدة:
لما كان الأصل أن أي مساس بجسم المجني عليه يجرمه قانون العقوبات وقانون مزاولة مهنة الطب ، وإنما يبيح القانون فعل الطبيب بسبب حصوله على إجازة علمية طبقا للقواعد والأوضاع التي نظمتها القوانين واللوائح وهذه الإجازة هي أساس الترخيص الذي تتطلب القوانين الخاصة بالمهن الحصول عليها قبل مزاولتها وينبني على القول أن أساس عدم مسئولية الطبيب استعمال الحق المقرر بمقتضى القانون أن من لا يملك حق مزاولة مهنة الطب يسأل عما يحدثه بالغير من جروح وما إليها باعتباره معتديا – أي على أساس العمد ولا يعفي من العقاب إلا عند قيام حالة الضرورة بشروطها القانونية وكان الحكم المطعون فيه اعتمادا على الأدلة السائغة التي أوردها والتي لا تمارى الطاعنة في أن لها معينها الصحيح من الأوراق قد خلص إلى إحداث الطاعنة جرحا عمدا بالمجني عليها بقيامها بإجراء عملية الختان التي تخرج عن نطاق الترخيص المعطى لها والتي ينحصر حقها بمقتضاه في مباشرة منتهى التمريض والتوليد دون غيرهما وكان الحكم قد عرض لدفاع الطاعنة – في هذا الصدد – وفنده واطرحه بأسباب سائغة التزم فيها التطبيق القانوني الصحيح فان منعاها على الحكم فيما سلف جميعه يكون غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 5813 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 10/4/2005 )
طعـــــــــن
الموجز:
لما كان ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه غير سديد في القانون ذلك بان المادة 13 من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1990 بشأن نزع ملكية العقارات للمنفعة العامة قد نصت في فقرتها الأولى على انه : " لا يحول الطعن في تقدير التعويض بالمادة ( 9 ) من هذا القانون دون حصول ذوى الشأن من الجهة طالبة نزع الملكية على المبالغ المقدرة بمعرفة اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 6 ) من هذا القانون ، كما لا يحول استئنافهم الأحكام الصادرة في هذه الطعون من المحكمة الابتدائية دون حصولهم من تلك الجهة على التعويضات المقضي بها ( ابتدائياً ) ". ، وكان مؤدى النص المتقدم في صريح ألفاظه أن الطعن في تقدير مبلغ التعويض لا يحول دون حصول ذوى الشأن عليه من الجهة طالبة نزع الملكية . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا المظهر فانه يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه فيما قضى به في الدعوى المدنية ولما كان هذا الخطأ قد حجب محكمة الموضوع عن فحص موضوع الدعوى فانه يتعين ان يكون مع النقض الإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 15715 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 9/5/2005 )
( ظـــ )
ظــــــــروف مشــــــــــددة
الموجز :
انعدام مصلحة الطاعن في المجادلة في توافر ظرف الترصد . متى كانت العقوبة الموقعة عليهم تدخل في الحدود المقررة لجناية القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار .
حكم سبق الإصرار كحكم ظرف الترصد . إثبات توافر احدهما يغنى عن إثبات توافر الأخر في تشديد العقوبة .
القاعدة :
من المقرر أن البحث في توافر ظرف سبق الإصرار من اطلاقات قاضى الموضوع يستنتجه من ظروف الدعوى وعناصرها مادام موجب تلك الظروف وهذه العناصر لا يتنافر عقلاً مع ذلك الاستنتاج – وكان ما أورده الحكم فيما سلف يكفي في استظهار نية القتل ويتحقق به ظرف سبق الإصرار حسبما هو معرف به في القانون فان في ذلك ما يكفي لسلامة الحكم – ولا ينال من ذلك فساد استدلال الحكم في استظهار ظرف الترصد ذلك أن عقوبة الإعدام المقضي بها على الطاعن هي المقررة لجناية القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وكان حكم ظرف سبق الإصرار في تشديد العقوبة كحكم ظرف الترصد واثبات احدهما يغنى عن إثبات الأخر .
( الطعن رقم 8142 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 2/10/2004 )
( ع )
عقـــــــــوبـــــــــــة
عقوبة
أولا: " العقوبة التكميلية "
الموجز :
المصادرة في حكم المادة 30 عقوبات . ما هيتها ؟
عقوبة المصادرة المقررة بالمادة 42 من القانون رقم 182 سنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون رقم 122 سنة 1989 . نطاقها ؟
المراد بوسائل النقل قد استخدمت المستخدمة في الجريمة ؟
تقدير ما إذا كانت وسيلة النقل قد استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة . موضوعي .
القضاء بمصادرة الدراجة الآية التي استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة . صحيح .
مثال .
القاعدة:
لما كانت المصادرة في حكم المادة 30 من قانون العقوبات إجراء الغرض منه تمليك الدولة أشياء مضبوطة ذات صلة بالجريمة قهرا عن صاحبها وبغير مقابل وهى عقوبة اختيارية تكميلية بالنسبة للجنايات والجنح إلا إذا نص القانون على غير ذلك وقد تكون المصادرة وجوبيه يقتضيها النظام العام لتعلقها بشئ خارج بطبيعته عن دائرة التعامل وهى على هذا الاعتبار تدبير وقائي لا مفر من اتخاذه في مواجهة الكافة وإذ كان النص في المادة 42 من قانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها والمعدل بالقانون رقم 122 لسنة 1989 على أن يحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الجواهر المخدرة والنباتات المضبوطة الواردة بالجدول رقم " 5 " وبذورها وكذلك الأموال المتحصله من الجريمة ووسائل النقل المضبوطة التي استخدمت في ارتكبها يدل على أن الشارع يرد بوسائل النقل التي استخدمت في الجريمة تلك الوسائل التي استخدمها الجاني لكي يستزيد من إمكاناته لتنفيذ الجريمة أو تخطى عقبات تعترض تنفيذها وتقدير ما إذا كانت وسائل النقل قد استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة – بهذا المعنى إنما يعد من اطلاقات قاضى الموضوع وكانت المحكمة قد استظهرت في مدونات الحكم وفي معرض تحصيلها لأقوال شاهد الإثبات ما يفيد أن الطعن استخدم في ارتكاب جريمته دراجته الآلية التي وجد بها المخدر المضبوط فان الحكم إذ قضى بمصادرة هذه الدراجة لا يكون قد جانب التطبيق القانون الصحيح ولا وجه للنعي عليه بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون .هذا ولم تقض المحكمة بمصادرة المبلغ والتليفون المحمول لان واقعة الدعوى كما أوردها الحكم خلت من وجود صلة بينهما والجريمة التي دين الطاعن بها .
( الطعن رقم 19455 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 3/1/2005 )
ثانيا : " الإعفاء منها "
الموجز :
تعويل الحكم في إدانة الطاعن بجريمة الرشوة إلى اعتراف الراشي دون إعفاء الأخير من العقاب . تناقض.
القاعدة:
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه في الوقت الذي عول فيه على اعتراف الطاعن الأول بجلسة المحاكمة بتقديمه رشوة للمتهم " .......... " واستند إلى هذا الاعتراف في إدانة الأخير فان الحكم لم يعمل المادة 107 من قانون العقوبات التي تعفي الراشي " الطاعن الأول " من العقوبة إذا اعترف بها . وما ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه ناقصا لم يغط وقائع الرشوة ينطوي على تناقض الحكم في تعويله على الاعتراف في الإدانة وعدم تعويله عليه في إعفاء المعترف من العقاب .
( الطاعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/6/2005 )
( غ )
غــــــــرامـــــــــــــة
غرامة
1 ) الموجز :
الغرامات العادية وجوب الحكم بها على كل متهم على حده سواء كان فاعلاً أو شريكاً في جريمة واحدة . علة ذلك ؟
الغرامات النسبية وجوب الحكم بها على المتهمين متضامنين .
القاعدة:
لما كان نص المادة 44 من قانون العقوبات قد جرى على انه " إذا حكم على جملة متهمين بحكم واحد بجريمة واحدة فاعلين كانوا أو شركاء فالغرامات يحكم بها على كل متهم على انفراد خلافا للغرامات النسبية فإنهم يكونون متضامنين في الالتزام بها ما لم ينص في الحكم على خلاف ذلك " فالغرامات العادية هي عقوبة أصلية يحكم بها القاضي على كل مجرم فيلزم وحده بأدائها سواء كان فاعلاً أو شريكاً في جريمة واحدة وهذا هو معنى قول المشرع ( الغرامات يحكم بها على كل متهم على انفراد ) ذلك أن عقوبة الغرامة في هذه الحالة شخصية مرتبطة بمسئولية الجاني لا بحسب عدد المشتركين معه في الفعل أو حسب عسرهم .
( الطعن رقم 18811 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 16/2/2005 ) 
2 ) الموجز :
الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 103 عقوبات . ماهيتها ؟
قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بتغريم الطاعن ما يجاوز الحد الأدنى المنصوص عليه في المادة 1036 عقوبات رغم أن مبلغ الرشوة لا يجاوز هذا الحد . خطأ في تطبيق القانون .
يوجب النقض والتصحيح . أساس ذلك ؟
لمحكمة النقض نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم إذا تعلق الأمر بمخالفة القانون ولو لم يرد هذا الوجه بأسباب الطعن . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كانت العقوبة الغرامة التي نصت عليها المادة 103 عقوبات تعد عقوبة تكميلية وهى من الغرامات النسبية التي أشارت إليها المادة 44 منه وان كان الشارع قد ربط لها حداً أدنى لا يقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما أعطى أو وعد به وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انزل عقوبة الغرامة النسبية على الطاعن بمبلغ عشرون ألف جنيه برغم أن ما أعطى للطاعن هو مبلغ عشرة ألاف جنيه فانه يتعين إنزالا لحكم القانون على وجهه الصحيح نقض الحكم نقضاً جزئياً فيما قضى به من عقوبة الغرامة وتصحيحه بجعلها عشرة ألاف جنيه عملا بالحق المخول لمحكمة النقض بالمادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 ونقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم إذا تعلق الأمر بمخالفة القانون ولو لم يرد هذا الوجه في أسباب الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 33316 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21/3/2005 )
( ق )
قانون – قتل عمد – قضاة
قــــــــانــــــــــون
أولا: " القانون الأصلح "
1 ) الموجز :
قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 . أصلح للمتهم . علة ذلك ؟
لمحكمة النقض نقض الحكم في هذه الحالة لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها . ولو كان الطعن من النيابة العامة . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 بإصدار قانون التجارة هو أصلح للمتهم من المادتين 336 ، 337 عقوبات لما نص عليه بالمادة 534/4 منه من انه يترتب على الصلح بين المجني عليه والمتهم انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وان نص المادة هذه واجب التطبيق من تاريخ صدوره لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة 8 من يونيو 1996 ومن الحكم المطعون فيه أن المجني عليه قد تصالح مع المطعون ضده فانه يتعين نقض الحكم فيه في خصوص ما قضى به في الدعوى الجنائية وانقضائها بالصلح ولا يغير من ذلك ان تكون الطاعنة هي النيابة العامة ذلك أن الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 تخول محكمة النقض أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الفصل فيه بحكم بات قانون جديد أصلح للمتهم – وهو الحال في الدعوى الماثلة – دون تحديد لشخص الطاعن من طرفي الدعوى الجنائية وهو ما يدل على أن لمحكمة النقض استخدام الرخصة المخولة لها في هذه المادة ولو كان الطاعن من النيابة العامة .
( الطعن رقم 19690 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/3/2005 )
2 ) الموجز:
ــــــــــــ
مجال إعمال قاعدة القانون الأصلح . القواعد الموضوعية دون الإجرائية . أساس ذلك .
سريان القواعد الإجرائية ومنها قواعد الاختصاص بأثر فوري على القضايا التي لم يتم الفصل فيها ولو كانت متعقلة بجرائم وقعت قبل نفاذها . ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
إحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لقاعدة الأثر الفوري للقواعد الإجرائية . غير مجد . ما لم ينقض الحكم .
القاعدة:
لما كان قد صدر بعد الحكم المطعون فيه وقبل الحكم في الدعوى بحكم بات القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 المعمول به اعتبارا من 19 يونيه 2003 ناصا في الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى منه أن " يلغى القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بإنشاء محاكم امن الدولة وتؤول اختصاصات هذه المحاكم إلى المحاكم المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية " بمقولة انه قانون أصلح للمتهم ذلك لأنه لا وجه لإعمال قاعدة القانون الأصلح المقررة بالمادة الخامسة من قانون العقوبات لان مجال إعمال تلك القاعدة يمس القواعد الموضوعية أما القواعد الإجرائية – ومنها قواعد الاختصاص – فإنها تسرى من يوم نفاذها بأثر فوري على القضايا التي لم يكن قد تم الفصل فيها ولو كانت متعقلة بجرائم وقعت قبل نفاذها ما لم بنص القانون على خلاف ذلك .بيد انه إعمال قاعدة الأثر الفوري للقواعد الإجرائية يتعين أن تقضى هذه المحكمة أيضا بإحالة الدعوى الراهنة إلى المحكمة العادية التي ينعقد الاختصاص لها طبقا لأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولما كانت هذه المحكمة هي ذاتها وبنفس تشكيلها التي نظرت الدعوى وفصلت فيها فان إعادة الدعوى إليها يكون غير مجد إلا في حالة نقض الحكم .
( الطعن رقم 6731 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 4/4/2005 )
3 ) الموجز:
صدور قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 والنص في المادة 534 منه على جواز توقيع عقوبة الغرامة على المتهم في جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد بعد أن كان الحبس وجوبا . يعد أصلح للمطعون ضده .
لمحكمة النقض أن تنقض الحكم في هذه الحالة من تلقاء نفسها لا يغير من ذلك أن تكون عقوبة الحبس مأمور بوقف لجواز إلغاء وقف التنفيذ إذا حكم عليه ثانية بالحبس لأكثر من شهر خلال ثلاث سنوات . أساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
من حيث أن قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999 الذي صدر بعد وقوع الجريمة موضوع الدعوى وقبل الحكم فيها نهائيا قد أجازت المادة 534 منه للقاضي توقيع عقوبة الغرامة على الجاني في جريمة إعطاء شيك لا يقابله رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب خلافا لما نصت عليه المادة 337من قانون العقوبات من وجوب توقيع عقوبة الحبس فانه بهذا يتحقق به معنى القانون الأصلح للمطعون ضده في حكم المادة الخامسة من قانون العقوبات مما يخول لمحكمة النقض أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم ومن ثم يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة حتى تتاح للمطعون ضده فرصة محاكمته من جديد على ضوء القانون الأصلح دون حاجة لبحث وجه الطعن ولا ينال من ذلك القول بان عقوبة الحبس المقضي بها مأمور بوقف تنفيذها ذلك أن الأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة يجوز إلغاؤه – طبقا لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 56 من قانون العقوبات إذا صدر ضد المحكوم عليه – خلال ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا – الحكم بالحبس أكثر من شهر عن فعل ارتكبه قبل الإيقاف أو بعده مما يترتب على الإلغاء – وفق نص المادة 58 من قانون العقوبات – تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها أو كانت الطاعنة " النيابة العامة " محقة في وجه الطعن .
( الطعن رقم 6226 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 26/9/2005 )
ثانيا: " سريانه من حيث الزمان "
الموجز :
عدم سريان قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال رقم 80 لسنة 2002 على الوقائع التي تسبق تاريخ تطبيقه في 22/5/2002 عقاب الطاعن عن وقائع سابقة على صدوره . خطأ في تطبيق القانون 
القاعدة :
حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه – وعلى ما جاء بمدوناته – قد حصل أن الطاعن الأول بدأ نشاطه في تجارة الآثار وتهريبها في الفترة من عام 1993 حتى تاريخ ضبطه في 18 من ابريل سنة 2003 وعاقبه على وقائع جريمة غسيل الأموال التي حدثت ابتداء من سنة 1998 مع أن القانون رقم 80 سنة 2002 بإصدار قانون مكافحة غسيل الأموال المعمول به من تاريخ نشره في 22/ من مايو سنة 2002 لا ينطبق على وقائع غسيل الأموال السابقة على تاريخ تطبيقه لما هو مقرر من أن القانون لا يسرى بأثر رجعى إلا إذا كان في صالح المتهم . ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يلتزم ذلك وعاقب على الوقائع السابقة على صدور القانون رغم ما في ذلك من اثر على مقدار عقوبة الغرامة التي تزيد وقائع غسيل الأموال . ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون .
( الطعن رقم 42630 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 7/6/2002 )
قتل عمد
الموجز:
استعمال أداة في جريمة قتل عمد لا تؤدى بطبيعتها إلى الموت . لا يقلل من قيمتها كدليل . ما دامت المحكمة أثبتت أن الاعتداء كان بها وتحقق بها القتل فعلاً .
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر انه إذا كانت الأداة التي استعملت في الجريمة لا تؤدى بطبيعتها إلى الموت فذلك لا يقلل من قيمتها كدليل ما دامت المحكمة قد أثبتت أن الاعتداء بها كان بقصد القتل وان القتل قد تحقق بها فعلا بسبب استعمالها بقوة ومن ثم فان ما أثير بشأن السلاح الأبيض " القطر " غير سديد.
( الطعن رقم 8142 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 20/10/2004 )
قضــــــــــاة
الموجز :
عدم جواز القبض على القاضي وحبسه احتياطيا في غير حالات التلبس قبل الحصول على إذن من مجلس القضاء الأعلى.
القبض على القاضي في حالة من حالات التلبس وحبسه . يجب على النائب العام رفع الأمر إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى . للجنة أن تقرر استمرار حبسه أو الإفراج بكفالة أو بغير كفالة . وللقاضي أن يطلب سماع أقواله أثناء ذلك . أساس ذلك ؟
سريان ذلك على أعضاء النيابة العامة . المادة 130 من قانون السلطة القضائية .
نعى الطاعن ببطلان الإجراءات على خلاف الثابت بالأوراق . دفاع قانوني ظاهر البطلان . 
عدم بيان الطاعن أساس الدفع ببطلان الإجراءات والنعي على المحكمة قعودها عن تحقق لم يطلب منها أو الرد على دفاع لم يثر أمامها . غير جائز .
القاعدة :
ــــــــــــ
لما كان من المقرر طبقا لنص المادة 96 من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 المعدل بالقانون رقم 35 لسنة 1984 انه " في غير حالات التلبس بالجريمة لا يجوز القبض على القاضي وحبسه احتياطيا إلا بعد الحصول على إذن من اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة 94 وفي حالات التلبس يجب على النائب العام عند القبض على القاضي وحبسه أن يرفع الأمر إلى اللجنة المذكورة في مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية وللجنة أن تقرر إما استمرار الحبس أو الإفراج بكفالة أو بغير كفالة وللقاضي أن يطلب سماع أقواله أمام اللجنة عند عرض الأمر عليها ............" كما تنص المادة 130 من ذات القانون على سريان حكم المادة السابقة على أعضاء النيابة العامة وكانت الجريمة الماثلة في حالة تلبس حسبما سلف بيانه وكان الثابت من الإطلاع على المفردات المضمونة أن السيد المستشار النائب العام قام بعرض أمر الطاعن على مجلس القضاء الأعلى في مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية للقبض عليه وذلك بتاريخ 5/11/2002 واجتمع مجلس القضاء الأعلى بذات التاريخ وأذن بالاستمرار في إجراءات التحقيق وحبس المتهم احتياطيا على ذمة القضية ومن ثم تكون الإجراءات التي اتخذت قبل الطاعن قد تمت وفق صحيح القانون ويكون ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يعدو أن يكون دفاعا قانونيا ظاهر البطلان وبعيدا عن محجه الصواب ويكون النعي عليه في هذا الخصوص غير مقبول هذا فضلا عن أن البين من الإطلاع على محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن أو المدافع عنه لم يدفع ببطلان الإجراءات على الأساس الذي يتحدث عنه بوجه طعنه ولم يطلب من المحكمة إجراء تحقيق بشأنه فليس له من بعد أن ينعى على المحكمة عدم الرد على دفاع لم يثره أمامها أو إجراء تحقيق لم يطلبه منها .
( الطعن رقم 7994 لسنة 75 ق جلسة 27/7/2005 )
" صلاحيتهم لنظر الدعوى "
الموجز :
تأييد محكمة الجنايات لقرار النائب العام بمنع الطاعن الأول من التصرف في أمواله اقتناعا منها بتقدير النيابة العامة لكفاية الأدلة وجدية الاتهام يعد مانعا يفقد رئيسها صلاحيته للفصل في هذه الدعوى .
القاعدة :
لما كانت المادة 208 مكررا ( أ ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أجازت للنائب العام – إذا قامت من التحقيق دلائل كافية على جدية الاتهام – أن يصدر أمرا وقتيا بمنع المتهم من التصرف في أمواله وكذا منع زوجته وأولاده القصر من التصرف في أموالهم أو إدارتها واستنادا إلى المادة سالفة الذكر أصدر النائب العام أمره بمنع الطاعن الأول وزوجته وأولاده القصر ......................،....................،...... .................. من التصرف وإدارة ممتلكاتهم العقارية والمنقولة وأموالهم السائلة والموجودة بالبنوك والاسم والسندات المملوكة لهم بالبنوك والشركات باعتبار انه قد ثبت من التحقيقات وقائع تشكل جرائم الرشوة واستغلال النفوذ والتربح وتسهيل الاستيلاء على المال العام للغير بغير حق والإضرار العمدى به والتهريب الجمركي . ثم عرض هذا الأمر على محكمة الجنايات المختصة برئاسة السيد المستشار ......................والتي قضت بتأييد قرار النائب العام بمنع المتهم – الطاعن الأول – من التصرف في أمواله وأوردت في مدونات حكمها ما نصه : " أن الثابت من تحقيقات النيابة العامة وجود أدلة كافية لديها تفيد طبقا لتقديراتها جدية الاتهام ومن ثم فان المحكمة تقضى بمنع المتهم وزوجته وأولاده القصر ومن يمثلهم قانونا من التصرف في أموالهم على النحو الوارد بمنطوق هذا الحكم " وهو ما يعنى تأثر المحكمة في تكوين عقيدتها من ناحية ثبوت التهم المسندة إلى الطاعن المذكور بهذا الرأي مما يتعارض مع ما يشترط في القاضي من خلو الذهن عن موضوع الدعوى ليستطيع أن يزن حجج الخصوم وزنا مجردا لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت مما سلف بيانه أن السيد المستشار ..................رئيس الهيئة التي حكمت بمنع الطاعن من التصرف في أمواله قد أبدى رأياً ثابتا في الدعوى هو اقتناعه وفقا لتقدير النيابة العامة بقيام الأدلة على جدية الاتهام وإذ كان الثابت أن السيد رئيس الهيئة سالفة الذكر هو بذاته رئيس الهيئة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه ومن ثم فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون باطلا لصدوره من هيئة فقد رئيسها صلاحيته 
( الطعن رقم 17633 لسنة 75 ق جلسة 21/7/2005 )
( ك )
كحـــــــــول
كحول
الموجز:
جريمة تناول مواد كحولية في الأماكن العامة : رهن بتناولها في احد هذه الأماكن . 
المكان العام : هو الذي يرتاده الجمهور دون تمييز .
إدانة الطاعن دون التدليل على توافر هذا الظرف وبيان طبيعة المكان الذي حدثت به . قصور .
القاعدة:
لما كانت جريمة تناول مواد كحولية في الأماكن العامة تتطلب لتوافرها أن يكون تناول تلك المواد في احد الأماكن العامة ، وكان المكان العام هو الذي يرتاده الجمهور دون تمييز وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعن عن هذه الجريمة دون أن يدلل على توافر هذا الطرف ببيان طبيعة المكان الذي حدثت فيه الواقعة فانه يكون مشوبا بالقصور في استظهار أركان الجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها الأمر الذي يعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على واقعة الدعوى كما صار إثباتها في الحكم .
( الطعن رقم 3358 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 10/3/2005 )
( م )
محكمة الإعادة – محكمة الموضوع – محكمة النقض
محكمة الإعادة
الموجز :
عدم جواز تشديد محكمة الإعادة العقوبة أو تغليظها إلا إذا كان نقض الحكم بناء على طعن النيابة العامة . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ في تطبيق القانون . وجوب تصحيحه .
لمحكمة النقض تصحيح الحكم بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة الأصلية دون حاجة إلى تحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع . مادام لا يوجد مقتضى للتعرض للموضوع؟
القاعدة:
لما كان يبين من الإطلاع على الأوراق أن محكمة الجنح المستأنفة – بهيئة سابقة – أصدرت حكمها في الدعوى الحالية بتاريخ 29 من أكتوبر سنة 1988 بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف – القاضي بتغريم المتهم – الطاعن – 9100 جنيها وغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة الأعمال المخالفة عن التهمة الأولى " البناء بدون ترخيص " وبراءته من التهمة الثانية " استئناف إعمال البناء " وإيقاف الغرامة الأصلية . فقرر الطاعن وحده بالطعن بالنقض في الحكم المذكور دون النيابة العامة التي لم تقرر بالطعن بالنقض . وقد قضت محكمة النقض بتاريخ 20 من ابريل سنة 1995 بقبول الطعن شكلا وفي الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة . ومحكمة الجنح المستأنفة – بهيئة أخرى – قضت بتاريخ 18 من يونيه سنة 1996 بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وإلغائه موضوعا والقضاء مجددا بتغريم المتهم – الطاعن – 9100جنيه ومثلها تعادل قيمة الأعمال المخالفة والمصاريف الجنائية فألغت بذلك وقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة الأصلية التي قضى بها الحكم الأول المنقوض . وهذا خطأ ، ذلك أن المادة 43 من قانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض إذ نصت على انه : " إذا كان نقض الحكم حاصلا بناء على طلب احد من الخصوم غير النيابة العامة فلا يضار بطعنه " . قد أفادت بأنه لا يجوز لمحكمة الإعادة تشديد أو تغليظ العقوبة التي قضى بها الحكم السابق بالنسبة لمن مسه الطعن إلا إذا كان نقض الحكم حاصلا بناء على طعن من النيابة العامة قد قررت بالطعن على الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة بل ارتضته فصار بذلك نهائيا في مواجهتها وحصل الطعن عليه من غيرها من الخصوم فان نقض الحكم في هذه الحالة لا يترتب عليه سوى إعادة نظر الدعوى في حدود مصلحة رافع الطعن بحيث لا يجوز لمحكمة الإعادة أن تشدد العقوبة أو تغلظها عما قضى به الحكم السابق لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر في قضائه فانه يكون قد اخطأ في تطبيق القانون مما يتعين معه قبول هذا الوجه من الطعن ونقض الحكم المطعون فيه نقضا جزئيا وتصحيحه بالقضاء بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة الأصلية المقضي بها على الطاعن ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك وذلك عملا بالقاعدة الأصلية المنصوص عليها في المادة 39 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 – سالف الذكر- دون حاجة إلى إعمال المادة 45 من ذلك القانون بتحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع – باعتبار أن الطعن للمرة الثانية - مادام أن العوار لم يرد على بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات اثر في الحكم مما كان يقتضى التعرض لموضوع الدعوى .
( الطعن رقم 20452 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 2/12/2004 )
محكمة الموضوع
1 ) الموجز :
تغيير وصف التهمة من تقديم رشوة لموظف عام إلى نصب دون تنبيه الدفاع . إخلال بحق الدفاع يبطل الحكم . علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
حيث انه يبين من الأوراق أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت على الطاعن بوصف انه قدم رشوة لموظف عمومي لأداء عمل زعم اختصاصه به بان قدم للمتهم الأول مبلغ ألفي جنيه على سبيل الرشوة مقابل تعيين نجله بهيئة قناة السويس وطلبت النيابة العامة معاقبته والمتهم الأول عملا بمواد الإحالة . وانتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى إدانة الطاعن والمحكوم عليه الأخر بجريمة النصب عملا بالمادتين 39 ، 336/1 من قانون العقوبات ودانت المحكمة الطاعن بهذا التعديل ينطوي على نسبة الاحتيال إلى الطعن وهو على أساسه . لما كان ذلك وكان هذا التعديل ينطوي على نسبة الاحتيال إلى الطاعن وهو عنصر جديد لم يرد في أمر الإحالة ويتميز عن جريمة تقديم رشوة لموظف عام إلى نصب ليس مجرد تغيير في وصف الأفعال المسندة إلى الطاعن في أمر الإحالة مما تملك المحكمة إجراءه بغير تعديل في التهمة عملا بنص المادة 308 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وإنما هو تعديل في التهمة نفسها يشتمل على إسناد واقعة جديدة إلى المتهم لم تكن وارده في أمر الإحالة وهى واقعة النصب مما كان يتعين معه على المحكمة أن تلفت نظر الدفاع إلى هذا التعديل وهى إذ لم تفعل فان حكمها يكون مشوبا بالبطلان والإخلال بحق الدفاع مما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه والإعادة وذلك بغير حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن المقدمة من الطاعن والنيابة العامة .
( الطعن رقم 41090 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 3/2/2005 )
2 ) الموجز :
تغيير المحكمة التهمة من الامتناع عن أداء عمل من أعمال الوظيفة إلى قتل خطأ . تعديل في التهمة بإسناد واقعة جديدة . توجب لفت نظر الدفاع . مخالفة ذلك تبطل الحكم . لا يغير من ذلك تحدث دفاع الطاعن الأول عن الخطأ في الجريمة العمدية لصدوره دون أن يكون على بينة بعناصر الإهمال التي قالت المحكمة بتوافرها ودانته بها حتى يرد عليها .
القاعدة :
لما كان البين من الأوراق أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت على الطاعنين بوصف أنهما وهما من الموظفين العموميين طبيين بمستشفي سمالوط العام تركا أعمالهما وامتنعا عن أداء عمل من أعمال وظائفهما بان امتنعا عن إسعاف المجني عليها ..................المريضة والنزيلة بالمستشفي وإعطائها العلاج اللازم وكان ذلك بقصد الإخلال بنظام العمل مما جعل حياة الناس وصحتهم في خطر بان أدى ذلك الامتناع إلى وفاة المجني عليها ................" وطلبت النيابة العامة معاقبتهما بالمادة 124/3 ، 4 من قانون العقوبات وانتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى إدانة الطاعنين بأنهما " تسببا خطأ في وفاة المجني عليها وكان ذلك ناشئا عن عدم مراعاتهم للوائح بان امتنعوا عن علاجها فنتج عن ذلك وفاتها " وعاقبهما بالمادة 238/1 من قانون العقوبات وأدانت المحكمة الطاعنين بهذا الوصف دون أن تلفت نظر الدفاع لما كان ذلك وكان هذا التعديل ينطوي على نسبة الإهمال إلى الطاعنين وهو عنصر جديد لم يرد في أمر الإحالة ويتميز عن ركن العمد الذي أقيمت على أساسه الدعوى الجنائية وكان هذا التغيير الذي أجرته المحكمة في التهمة من الامتناع عن أداء عمل من أعمال الوظيفة بقصد الإخلال بنظام العمل إلى قتل خطأ ليس مجرد تغيير في وصف الأفعال المسندة إلى الطاعنين في أمر الإحالة مما تملك المحكمة إجراءه بغير تعديل في التهمة عملا بالمادة 308 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وإنما هو تعديل في التهمة نفسها يشتمل على إسناد واقعة جديدة إلى المتهمين لم تكن واردة في أمر الإحالة وهى واقعة القتل الخطأ مما كان يتعين معه على المحكمة أن تلفت نظر الدفاع إلى هذا التعديل وهى إذ لم تفعل فان حكمها يكون مشوبا بالبطلان ولا يؤثر في ذلك أن يكون الدفاع عن الطاعن الأول قد تحدث في مذكرة دفاعه المقدمة لمحكمة الإعادة عن ركن الخطأ في الجريمة العمدية المسندة إليه لان ذلك صدر منه دون أن يكون على بينه من عناصر الإهمال التي قالت المحكمة بتوافرها ودانته حتى يرد عليها ومن ثم فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه .
( الطعن رقم 24483 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20/2/2005 )
محكمة النقض
أولا: " سلطتها "
الموجز :
حق محكمة النقض عند نظرها الطعن للمرة الثانية أن تقضى بتصحيح الخطأ في القانون والقضاء بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة وذلك بغير حاجة لتحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع . علة وأساس ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان العيب الذي شاب الحكم مقصورا على الخطأ في تطبيق القانون فانه يتعين طبقا للمادة 39 من القانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض أن تحكم هذه المحكمة في الطعن وتصحيح الخطأ طبقا للقانون وذلك بغير حاجة إلى تحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع ما دام تصحيح ذلك الخطأ لا يقتضى التعرض لموضوع الدعوى . لما كان ما تقدم يتعين إلغاء الحكم الابتدائي ونقض الحكم المطعون فيه وتصحيحه والقضاء بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية قبل الطاعنة بمضي المدة . 
( الطعن رقم 6589 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4/9/2005 )
ثانيا: " سلطتها في تقدير وقف تنفيذ العقوبة "
الموجز :
لمحكمة النقض عند نظرها الطعن للمرة الثانية وقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المقضي بها دون حاجة لتحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع ما دام لا يوجد مقتضى للتعرض للموضوع .
القاعدة :
لما كانت المحكمة ترى أن الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة تبعث على الاعتقاد بان المحكوم عليه لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون فان المحكمة تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المقضي بها لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم عملا بالمادتين 55 ، 56 من قانون العقوبات وذلك دون حاجة لتحديد جلسة لنظر الموضوع باعتبار أن الطعن للمرة الثانية ما دام أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من ثمة عوار اثر فيه يؤدى إلى بطلانه أو بطلان في الإجراءات مما كان يقتضى التعرض لموضوع الدعوى .
( الطعن رقم 6353 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 3/4/2005 )
ثالثا: " حقها في الرجوع في أحكامها "
الموجز :
أحكام محكمة النقض باته لا سبيل للطعن عليها . لا يغير من ذلك ما جرت عليه في حالات استثنائية خاصة . من الرجوع في بعض أحكامها لحسن سير العدالة .استناد الطالب في طلب إعادة النظر في الطعن لأسباب يرى فيها غير ما رأته محكمة النقض وأخرى لم يثرها في طعنه المقضي برفضه – وتقديمه الطلب بغير الطريق الذي رسمه القانون . أثره ؟
القاعدة :
من حيث أن هذه المحكمة – محكمة النقض – قضت بتاريخ 15/11/1999 في الطعن رقم ............ لسنة 68 ق . أولا: بقبول طعن المحكوم عليه شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضه . ثانيا: بقبول طعن النيابة العامة شكلا وفي الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه نقضا جزئيا وتصحيحه بمعاقبة المحكوم عليه ..................بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة خمس سنوات عن كل تهمة من التهم الثلاث بالإضافة إلى عقوبتي الغرامة والمصادرة المقضي بهما .
وحيث أن المحامى .............تقدم بطلب لإعادة النظر في الطعن مجددا مستندا إلى أسباب يرى في بعضها غير ما رأته محكمة النقض في حكمها وينعى في باقيها على الحكم الصادر من محكمة الجنايات بأسباب لم تثر في طعن المحكوم عليه المقضي برفضه لما كان ذلك وكان الطلب قد قدم بغير الطريق الذي رسمه القانون لالتماس إعادة النظر في المادتين 442 ، 443 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لما كان ذلك وكانت محكمة النقض هي خاتمة المطاف وأحكامها باتة لا سبيل إلى الطعن فيها ولئن كان قضاء الدوائر الجنائية بالمحكمة جرى على الرجوع في أحكامها في أحوال مخصوصة تحقيقا لحسن سير العدالة إلا أن ما يؤسس الطالب عليه طلبه – على نحو ما سلف بيانه – يخرج عن تلك الأحوال مما يتعين معه بعدم قبول الطلب . 
( الطعن رقم 24551 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 28/3/2005 )
( ن )
نصب – نقض – نيابة عامة
نصب
الموجز:
إدانة الوسيط في جريمة النصب . رهن بوقوع تواطؤ وتدبير سابق بينه وبين الفاعل . تأييد الوسيط للفاعل فيما زعمه غير كاف لتأثيم مسلكه . متى كان يجهل الواقع من أمره أو يعتقد بحسن نيته . بصدق الفاعل .
مثال لقضاء محكمة النقض ببراءة الطاعن في جريمة نصب لدى نظرها موضوع الدعوى .
القاعدة:
من المقرر في جريمة النصب انه لا تصح إدانة الوسيط إلا إذا كانت الجريمة قد وقعت نتيجة تواطؤ وتدبير سابق بينه وبين الفاعل ولا يكفي لتأثيم مسلك الوسيط أن يكون قد أيد الفاعل فيما زعمه إذا كان هو في الحقيقة يجهل الواقع من أمره أو يعتقد بحسن نية وبصدق الفاعل . ولما كان الثابت من المحضر رقم 392 لسنة 1988 جنح قسم أول المحلة أن المجني عليه وشاهده الذي استشهد به بان المبلغ الذي تم دفعه كان نظير دخوله في شركة لتوظيف الأموال وان المتهم اخذ منه المبلغ وسلمه للمدعو ................... الذي أصدر له شيكا بذلك المبلغ والمقدم في ذات الجنحة بتهمة إصدار شيك للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية لا يقابله رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب فضلا عن انه بالإطلاع على الصورة الرسمية من تحقيقات الجنحة رقم 587 لسنة 1988 جنح قسم أول المحلة ثابت بأقوال المتهم فيها ....................أن المستأنف كان يعمل لديه باجر شهري في تكوين الشركة التجارية كما ثبت من الإطلاع على الأوراق أن المتهم في الجنحة الأخيرة قام بالاستيلاء على مبالغ نقدية من المستأنف وزوجته وأصدر لهما شيكات بها وقد تحقق هذا الدين في جهاز المدعى العام الاشتراكي وإذ كانت المحكمة تخلص من كل ما تقدم أن المستأنف هو ضمن المجني عليهم وانه كان وسيط في دفع المبلغ الخاص بالمدعى بالحقوق المدنية طبقا لأقوال شاهده في الأوراق الأمر الذي تطمئن منه المحكمة إلى حسن النية لدى المستأنف ومن ثم فان جريمة النصب المسندة إليه تكون غير متوافرة الأركان في حقه فيتعين إلغاء الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به بإدانة المتهم والقضاء ببراءته مما اسند إليه عملا بنص المادة 304/1 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ورفض الدعوى المدنية قبله وإلزام رافعها بالمصاريف وأتعاب المحاماة .
( الطعن رقم 9399 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 7/2/2005 )
نقض
أولا: " التقرير بالطعن وإيداع الأسباب "
1 ) الموجز :
التقرير بالطعن وإيداع الأسباب بعد الميعاد . أثره : عدم قبول الطعن شكلا. لا يغير من ذلك وجود محل إقامة أخر للطاعنين أو إعلانهم على مصنعهم المغلق . ما دام قد ثبت من الأوراق إعلانهم على ذات العنوان بأوراق الدعوى دون اعتراض منهم فضلا عن وروده بصحيفة الإشكال المقام منهم . أساس وعلة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
من حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه صدر بتاريخ 26 من فبراير سنة 1990 فقرر المحامى...................... بصفته وكيلا عن المحكوم عليهم بالطعن فيه بطريق النقض وأودع أسباب طعنه في 21 من مايو سنة 1996 متجاوزا في التقرير بالطعن وإيداع الأسباب الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 34 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 ومن ثم فان الطعن يكون مفصحا عن عدم قبوله شكلا ولا يغير من ذلك ما يقرره الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم من أنهم لم يعلنوا إعلانا قانونيا صحيحا بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه حيث تم إعلانهم في غير محل إقامتهم بمصنعهم المغلق الكائن 5 حارة الطومبكش بالجمالية إذ البين من المفردات المضمونة انه سبق إعلانهم بأوراق الدعوى على هذا العنوان ولم يعترضوا على ذلك وهو ذات العنوان الذي ورد بصحيفة الإشكال المقدمة منهم للاستشكال في تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه في الشق الخاص بإلزامهم بالضريبة والتعويض ولا ينفي إقامتهم في هذا العنوان أن يكون لهم محل إقامة أخر فمن الجائز أن يكون للشخص في وقت واحد أكثر من مكان يقيم فيه وفي هذه الحالة يصح لطالب الإعلان توجيه الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى أي مكان منهما ويكون إعلانه فيه بتلك الأوراق صحيحا .
( الطعن رقم 15145 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 18/10/2004 )
2 ) الموجز : 
خلو تقرير الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة من اسم المحكوم عليه
أثره : عدم قبول الطعن شكلا . أساس وعلة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر أن تقرير الطعن ورقة شكلية من أوراق الإجراءات التي يجب أن تحمل بذاتها مقوماتها الأساسية باعتبارها السند الوحيد الذي يشهد بصدور العمل الإجرائي ممن صدر عنه على الوجه المعتبر قانونا فلا يجوز تكمله أي بيان فيه بدليل خارج عنه غير مستمد منة لما كان ذلك وكان التقرير بالطعن كما رسمه القانون هو الذي يترتب علية دخول الطعن في حوزة المحكمة واتصالها به بناء علي إفصاح ذي الشأن عن رغبته فيه فان عدم التقرير بالطعن لا يجعل للطعن قائمة فلا تتصل به محكمة النقض ولا يغنى عنة تقديم أسباب له وكان الثابت أن هذا الطعن – وان أودعت أسبابة في الميعاد موقعة من رئيس نيابة إلا أن التقرير المرفق خلا من اسم المحكوم علية ومن ثم فهو والعدم سواء مفصحا عن عدم قبوله شكلا 
الطعن رقم13844 لسنة 66ق جلسة 6/3/2005 
ثانيا : "الصفة في الطعن"
1 ) الموجز :
الصفة في الطعن توافرها لمن كان ممثلا في الدعوى بغيره ولو لم يكن ماثلا بشخصه حق الوارث باعتباره خلفا عاما في الطعن ولو لم يكن ماثلا في الدعوة بشخصه مادام الحكم يجوز حجية الأمر المقضي قبله
القاعدة :

من المقرر كذلك أن الصفة في الطعن تتوافر طبقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات- لمن كان يمثل في الدعوى بغيره ولو لم يكن ماثلا فيها بشخصه فهي تتوافر لكل من يحوز الحكم قبله حجية الأمر المقضي ولو لم يكن ماثلا فيها بشخصه فيثبت الحق في الطعن للخلف العام – وهو من تؤول إليه كل حقوق السلف والتزاماته أو نسبة معينة منها باعتبارها مجموعة قانونية- لما كان ذلك وكان الطاعن –أحد ورثة المحكوم ضده – فان طعنة بالنقض على الحم الصادر في الدعوة المدينة المقامة بالتعبئة قبل مورثة والمقضي فيها بعد وفاته يكون جائزا 
( الطعن رقم18818لسنة65ق جلسة 16/2/2005 )
الموجز :
عدم إفصاح محامى الدولة عن صفة شخص من يمثله في الطعن أثرة عدم قبوله الطعن شكلا لا يغير من ذلك تضمن الأسباب ما يفيد صدورها من الوزير المختص بصفته ما دام لم يثبت في تقرير الطعن أن من قرر به كان نائبا عنة علية ذلك
القاعدة :
لما كان الأستاذ المستشار0000000 المحامى الحكومة قد قرر بالطعن بطريق النقض في الحكم المطعون فيه عن وزير المالية بصفته ولم يفصح في التقرير بالطعن بصفته محاميا للحكومة عن صفته شخص من ينوب عنة في الطعن في الحكم المطعون فيه إذ خلا من بيان أن الطاعن هو السيد وزير المالية بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الجمارك ونائبا عنة – فان الطعن يكون قد قرر به من غير ذي صفة ولا يغير من ذلك أن تكون أسباب الطعن قد تضمنت ما يفيد أنها مقدمة من وزير المالية بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الجمارك مادام أنة لم يثبت صراحة في تقرير الطعن أن من قرر به كان نائبا عنة لما هو مقرر من أن تقرير الطعن ورقة شكلية من أوراق الإجراءات التي يجب أن تحمل بذاتها مقوماتها الأساسية باعتبارها السند الوحيد الذي يشهد بصدورها العمل الإجرائي عمن صدر عنة على الوجه المعتبر قانونا وأنة لا يجوز تكملة أي بيان في التقرير بدليل خارج عنة غير مستمد منة لما كان ما تقدم فان الطعن يكون مفصحا عن عدم قبوله شكلا .
( الطعن رقم 8909 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 16/3/2005 )
ثالثا: " المصلحة في الطعن "
الموجز :
انتفاء مصلحة المتهم في محاكمته أمام محكمة امن الدولة طوارئ . علة ذلك ؟
القاعدة :
لما كان من المقرر انه لا مصلحة للمتهم ( الطاعن ) في أن يحاكم أمام محكمة امن الدولة المشكلة وفقا لقانون الطوارئ لان في ذلك إساءة إلى مركزه الذي لا يصح أن يضار بالاستئناف المرفوع منه وحده على ما تنص بذلك المادة 417 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ذلك بان مصلحته تستوجب – في صورة الدعوى – أن يحاكم أمام المحاكم العادية صاحبة الولاية العامة في نظر كافة الجرائم والدعاوى – إلا ما استثنى بنص خاص – لان الشارع قد أحاط هذه المحاكم بضمانات متمثلة في تشكيلها من عناصر قضائية صرف ومن تعدد درجاتها ومن الحق في الطعن في أحكامها بطريق النقض متى توفرت شروطه ولا تتوافر الضمانات تلك في قضاء الطواريء فانه لا محل لما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الخصوص. 
(الطعن رقم 3311لسنة 66 ق جلسة 10/3/2005) 

رابعا:ما لا يجوز الطعن فيه من الأحكام"
الموجز:
الطعن بالنقض في القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتحقيق. غير جائز. أساس ذلك؟
صدور القرار المطعون فيه بعد القانون 170لسنة 1980 الذي ألغى طريق الطعن بالنقض في القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتحقيق. أثره: عدم جواز الطعن فيه بالنقض.
القاعدة:
من حيث أن المادة 30 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57لسنة 1959اذ نصت على أن كل من النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية والمدعى بها الطعن أمام محكمة النقض في الأحكام النهائية الصادرة من آخر درجه في مواد الجنايات والجنح ، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية
(1)00000000(2)00000000(3)000000000 فقد قصرت حق الطعن بالنقض على الأحكام النهائية الصادرة من آخر درجه ف مواد الجنايات والجنح، مما مفاده أن الأصل عدم جواز الطعن بطريق النقض ـــ وهو طريق استثنائي ـــ إلا في الأحكام الصادرة في الموضوع والتي تنتهي بها الدعوى . أما القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتحقيق أو بالإحالة أيا كان نوعها فانه لا يجوز الطعن فيها بالنقض إلا بنص خاص، وهو ما فعله الشارع عندما بين طرق الطعن الأمر الصادر من مستشار الإحالة أو من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة ، برفض الاستئناف المرفوع من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية في الأوامر بإحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة الجزئية باعتبار الواقعة جنحه أو مخالفه ، ذلك في المواد 212،194،193 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، قبل إلغائها بالقرار بقانون رقم 170لسنة 1981الصادر في 4 من نوفمبر سنة 1981 والمعمول به في الخامس من نوفمبر من ذات السنة والذي نصت المادة الرابعة منه على أن : " تلغى المواد من 170 إلى 196 والمادة 212 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية" . لما كان ذلك وكانت العبرة في تحديد ما إذا كان الطعن واردا على حكم أم قرار أم أمر متعلق بالتحقيق أو بالإحالة هي بحقيقة الواقعة لا بما تذكره عنه الجهة التي أصدرته ولا بما تصفه به من أوصاف وكان البين من الأوراق أن الطاعن بوصفه مدعيا بالحقوق المدنية قد طعن في أمر النيابة العامة بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية ، الصادر في 26 من يونيه سنة 1988 في مادة جناية أمام محكمة الجنايات فان ما يصدر من تلك محكمة في هذه الحالة يكون في حقيقته قرارا متعلقا بعمل من أعمال التحقيق بمقتضى المادتين 167 ، 210 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بعد تعديلها بالقرار بالقانون رقم 170 لسنة 1981 سالف الذكر وليس حكما بالمعنى القانوني الوارد في المادة 30 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض وإذ كان ذلك وكان الأصل في القانون أن الحكم أو القرار أو الأمر يخضع من حيث جواز الطعن فيه للقانون الساري وقت صدوره أخذا بقاعدة عدم سريان أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ نفاذها وكان القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر بعد سريان القرار بالقانون 170 لسنة 1981 الذي ألغى الطعن بالنقض في القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتحقيق فان الطعن في قرار محكمة الجنايات الصادر برفض الطعن في أمر النيابة العامة بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية المرفوع من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية يكون غير جائز وهو ما يتعين القضاء به مع مصادرة الكفالة .
( الطعن رقم 3718 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 9/3/2005 )
نيابة عامة
1 ) الموجز :
إبداء النيابة العامة الرأي في الطعون بالنقض الجنائية . غير لازم .
القاعدة :
من حيث أن الطعن الماثل عرض على المحكمة للنظر في طلب وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه عملا بنص المادة 36/1 مكررا من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 المعدل بالقرار بقانون رقم 173 لسنة 1981 فقررت المحكمة نظره موضوعا دون حاجة إلى انتظار إبداء النيابة لرأيها إذ أن هذا الإجراء غير لازم في الطعون بالنقض الجنائية بعكس الحال في الطعون بالنقض المدنية .
( الطعن رقم 32095 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 24/11/2004 )
2 ) الموجز :
لا يجوز اتخاذ إجراءا من إجراءات التحقيق مع القاضي أو تحريك الدعوى الجنائية قبله في جناية أو جنحة إلا بإذن من مجلس القضاء الأعلى وبناء على طلب النائب العام المادة 96/4 من قانون السلطة القضائية . سريان ذلك على أعضاء النيابة العامة .
لفظ القاضي ينصرف لغة ودلالة إلى من يشغل منصب القاضي بالفعل . حسبانه عضو في هيئة القضائية الحصانة مقررة لمنصبه لا لشخصه . انحسارها عنه لأي سبب تزول عنه الصفة الوظيفية .
القاعدة :
لما كانت الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 96 من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972 قد نصت على انه " وفيما عدا ما ذكر لا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق مع القاضي أو رفع الدعوى الجنائية عليه في جناية أو جنحة إلا بإذن من اللجنة المذكورة وبناء على طلب النائب العام " وقد آل اختصاص اللجنة المشار إليها بهذه الفقرة إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى بمقتضى الفقرة الثانية من المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1984 بشأن تعديل بعض أحكام قانون السلطة القضائية – كما أن المادة 130 من القانون ذاته قد نصت على سريان حكم المادة السابقة على أعضاء النيابة العامة وكان لفظ القاضي بالفقرة الرابعة أنفة البيان إنما ينصرف لغة ودلاله إلى من يشغل منصب القاضي بالفعل بحسبانه عضوا في الهيئة القضائية باعتبار أنها لضيفت عليه حصانة خاصة مقرره لمنصبه لا لشخصه فإذا انحسرت عنه هذه الصفة أصبح شأنه شأن أي موظف زالت عنه صفة الوظيفة لأي سبب من الأسباب وبالتالي فان لفظ القاضي لا يمكن أن ينصرف إليه . لما كان ذلك وكانت الدعوى الماثلة قد رفعت بعد أن زالت عن الطاعن صفة معاون النيابة العامة بقبول استقالته بتاريخ 7/11/2002 حسبما هو ثابت بالمفردات المضمونة فان إحالتها من النيابة العامة إلى المحكمة دون إذن مجلس القضاء الأعلى تكون قد تمت وفق الطريق الصحيح الذي رسمه القانون ويكون ما ينعاه الطاعن من بطلان قرار الإحالة وخلو الحكم من إذن مجلس القضاء الأعلى برفع الدعوى الجنائية قبله لكونه من أعضاء النيابة العامة في غير محله .
( الطعن رقم 7994 لسنة 75 ق جلسة 27/7/2005 )
( و )
وقــــــــــــــاع
الموجز :
جريمة المواقعة المؤثمة بالمادة 267/1 عقوبات . تحققها . رهن باستعمال المتهم أية وسيلة تعدم إرادة المجني عليها . وهو ما يتطلب توافر إرادتها . مقتضى ذلك أن تكون على قيد الحياة .
استناد الحكم في إدانة الطاعن بمواقعة المجني عليها بغير رضاها كظرف مشدد لقتلها عمدا إلى إقراراه بمحضر الضبط واعترافه بتحقيقات النيابة رغم تناقضهما بشأن حياتها وقت الوقاع دون تقصى ذلك بما ينحسم آمره . قصور يبطله .
القاعدة :
حيث أن الحكم انتهى – من بعد – إلى ثبوت جناية مواقعة المجني عليها بغير رضاها في حق المتهم كظرف مشدد لجناية القتل العمد الذي انتهى إلى ثبوتها في حقه لما كان ذلك وكان مفاد النص في المادة 267/1 من قانون العقوبات – الواردة في الباب الرابع في شأن جرائم هتك العرض وإفساد الأخلاق ضمن الكتاب الثالث من ذات القانون في شأن الجنايات والجنح التي تحصل لآحاد الناس – يدل في صريح لفظه وواضح معناه على أن تحقق جريمة المواقعة تلك رهن بان تكون الوطء المؤثم قانونا قد حصل بغير رضاء الأنثى المجني عليها وهو لا يكون كذلك – على ما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة – إلا باستعمال المتهم في سبيل تنفيذه مقصده من وسائل القوة أو التهديد أو غير ذلك مما يؤثر في المجني عليها فيعدمها الإرادة ويقعدها عن المقاومة وهو ما لا يتأتى إلا أن تكون الأنثى المجني عليها لها حرية الممارسة الجنسية وهى لا تكون كذلك إلا إذا كانت ذات إرادة وهو ما يقتضى بداهة أن تكون الأنثى على قيد الحياة وترتبط من ثم تلك الحرية بهذه الإرادة – وجودا وعدما – ارتباط السبب بالمسبب والعلة بالمعلول – لما كان ذلك وكان البين من المفردات المضمونة أن الطاعن اقر بمحضر الضبط المؤرخ 16/10/2003 – والذي عول عليه الحكم في الإدانة انه قام بمواقعة المجني عليها بعد أن تأكد من وفاتها بينما الثابت أيضا من اعترافه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة – والتي استند إليه الحكم أيضا في قضائه – انه قرر انه حال مواقعته المجني عليها كان يشعر بنبضات قلبها وقد ثبت من تقرير الصفة التشريحية انه تعذر فنيا – إثبات عما إذا كانت المواقعة قد تمت حال حياة المجني عليها آم بعد وفاتها – فانه وإزاء ما تقدم – يكون قد تعيب – كذلك – بالقصور الذي يبطله . لما كان ما تقدم ، فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون والإعادة وذلك بغير حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن الأخرى .
( الطعن رقم 44383095 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 6/12/2004 )

----------

